# Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2010)

es geht wieder los

:freu:freu:freu:freu:freu:freu:freu:freu


  


die Jung´s lassen sich einschneien   
 

schönes WE


----------



## Redlisch (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*



karsten. schrieb:


> es geht wieder los
> 
> :freu:freu:freu:freu:freu:freu:freu:freu
> 
> schönes WE



ähh, ne du.
Nach 4 Wochen dauerfrost, oft 2 stellige Minustemperaturen, 30cm Schnee, Teich seit 7 Wochen zugefroren ...

ich will nicht mehr, es soll Frühling werden !

Axel


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

ach komm !



kein Staub
nachts hell
geiler Kamin
Hunde immer sauber
Autofahren ohne lenken
Skifahrn vor der Tür

ich liebe Winter


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Servus Karsten

Du hast schon recht ...

Aber mir stinkt der Winter schön langsam ...

Wennst den Tank der Ölheizung beobachtest .... die €€€ brennen davon ...

Besorgnis erregnend ...

Beneide meine, im Norden und Osten liegenden Deutschen-Freunde nicht ... Diese hat der Winter voll getroffen, da geht es uns in südlichen Gebieten noch relativ gut ...

Aber .... der Winter ... er gehört nun mal auch dazu ... aber so extrem muß es halt net sein ... 

Wo ist eigentlich die Erderwärmung ???

Mir kommt vor, es kommt eher eine Eiszeit auf uns zu ... 

El Ninjo bringt net immer nur warmes Wasser an die Küste ... er beeinflußt auch den Golfstrom .... 

Wo steuern wir hin ????


----------



## marja (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*



Digicat schrieb:


> Beneide meine, im Norden und Osten liegenden Deutschen-Freunde nicht ... Diese hat der Winter voll getroffen,  ...



Ich danke dir dafür ;-)

Also so langsam macht es wirklich kein Spaß mehr. Ich habe ein bißl Angst um meine Fischis. Immerhin ist es mein erster Winter mit Fische. Habe gelesen das es nächste Woche nocheinmal um die -20 Grad in der Berliner Umgebung kommen sollen.

LG Marja


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Dienstagnacht soll es wieder richtig rund gehen.... mit Schneesturm und allem was dazu gehört, Krisenstäbe in Norddeutschland haben heute getagt und wollen sich wappnen..
Gosh, hoffentlich ist das bald vorbei, es ist mehr als genug für diesen Winter,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Ach Marja ...

Schlimm wie es Euch im Moment ergeht ....

Hoffe Eure Fische erleben den Frühling und drücke Euch alle Daumen die ich habe ....

Positiv denken und alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen, um Eure Fische/Amphibien einen Frühling erleben zu lassen ...

Eisfreihalten von kleinen Teilen des Teiches mit

Teichheizungen
Luftsprudlern
Umwälzpumpen
allerdings hätte dieses schon zu beginn der Wintersaison vorbereitet werden sollen
Jetzt wird es sehr schwer, so mitten in der Saison ... aber nix ist unmöglich ...

Also .... zuerst mal die "Eigene" Sicherheit sicherstellen, dann auf Tier/Fisch denken ....

Wie sagt schon die ZDF-Sprecherin ... "Alles wird gut" ... ich wünsche es allen "Teichlern"


----------



## Redlisch (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die Erderwärmung ???



Welche es seit 10 Jahren schon nicht mehr gibt 

Man sollte sich mal die gehackten Emails von den globalen Wetterguru`s der englischen Uni durchlesen, dort taucht auch mal die Frage auf "wie sollen wir verfahren, wir können keine Erderwärmung mehr feststellen" - die Antwort war: nimm einfach das andere Wettermodell, wo einige "unwichtige" Daten rausgelassen werden, dann stimmt es schon wieder 

Keiner redet davon das es in England im späten Mittelalter mal 3 Ernten im Jahr gab, keiner das die Wikinger in Grönland (übersetzt GRÜNLAND !) ackerbau betrieben haben bis es kälter wurde (die Bauernhöfe wurden erst vor kurzen gefunden als das Eis wegging). 
In England die Missernten massenhaft tote und die große Auswanderwelle nach sich zogen, da man die Bevölkerung nicht mehr ernähren konnte als das Klima kälter wurde ....

Auf und ab gab es schon immer ...

meine 50 cent dazu ...

Axel


----------



## maritim (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal die gehackten Emails von den globalen Wetterguru`s der englischen Uni durchlesen, dort taucht auch mal die Frage auf "wie sollen wir verfahren, wir können keine Erderwärmung mehr feststellen" - die Antwort war: nimm einfach das andere Wettermodell, wo einige "unwichtige" Daten rausgelassen werden, dann stimmt es schon wieder



und die klimaforscher beten, damit es in nächster zeit keinen vulkanausbruch kommt......dann gehen die temperaturen in den nächsten 10 jahren wieder runter.
sämtliche erdbeben deuten nämlich darauf hin, das es bald wieder zu vulkanausbrüchen kommt, die es vor kurzer zeit noch regelmäßig ab.

wenn wir pech haben, dann müssen wir für unsere teuren gekauften umweltfreundlichen sachen strafsteuer zahlen, weil wir damit die sinkenden temperaturen unterstützen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen

 

Nicht so toll, aber dafür Stabil. Die Koi hab ich gestern mal wieder gesehen, machen einen guten Eindruck.

Und ich denke/hoffe das wir das schlimmste überstanden haben. Im Moment mache ich mir keine Sorgen um die Koi.
Das Eis hat eine Dicke um die 20cm auf dem Teich, wird also Wochen dauern bis es ganz verschwunden ist.


----------



## karsten. (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hallo
 was kommt da auf uns zu  ?

@Jo ist das bei Euch schon durch ?

wie hoch ?   

mfG


----------



## herten04 (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hallo Karsten.

Hier im Westen (Ruhrgebiet)mal geringer mal leichter Schneefall bei plus 1 Grad,also im Moment nichts dramatisches.


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hallo Karsten, 

ich bin zwar nicht Jo, antworte Dir aber trotzdem 

diese Schneefront ist seit einer halben Stunde hier (Lübeck) - noch ziert sie sich mit kleinen zarten Flöckchen. 

Viel schlimmer ist das Eis, dass sich heute nacht aus dem angetauten Schneematsch gebildet hat. 
Seit ich heute früh das Radio angemacht haben, gibt es eigentlich nur Meldungen von Unfällen und quer stehenden LKWs.

Aktuell: -3° bei leichtem Schneefall und böigem Wind.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Ca. 100 km südlich von Lübeck... ähnliche Bedingungen wie dort.
Allerdings HEFTIGER Schneefall seit ca. 9 Uhr in der Früh.
Ich hoffe, daß wir baldigst in den +Grad-Bereich hochziehen, damit die Schneebretter vom Dach, speziell Glas-Terrassendach, runterkommen.
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hi Eva-Maria,

ja - das mit Glas-Terrassendach kann ich gut verstehen. Ein Gärtner hier um die Ecke hat grad seine Frühjahrsblumen unter Glas und Schnee begraben...Schaden mal eben 100.000,- EUR. Gestern hat man schon einige Innenstadt-Straßen für den Busverkehr sperren müssen - die sind einfach nicht mehr den Berg hoch gekommen.

Hier sind es zwar nur noch -1° aber der Schnee und vor allem der Wind sind heftiger geworden. Hoffentlich ist es bald durch


----------



## karsten. (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

hallo

na wie viel Schee habt iher denn ,wenn da die Dächer schon nachgeben  shock:shock

mfG


----------



## herten04 (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hallo,
zur Zeit kräftiger Schneeregen.


----------



## Wild (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hallo,
bei uns weht ein heftiger Wind, aber noch kein Schnee. Temperatur ca. 1°C
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hi,

Zwischenbericht: Bei Eva-Maria scheint es noch schlimmer zu sein, aber hier ist es jetzt soweit, dass in diversen Kreisen der Busverkehr eingestellt wurde - sogar hier in der  Stadt wurden einige Linien eingestellt.
Die Verkehrsmeldungen im Radio sind länger als die Musik dazwischen. Auf einigen Strecken haben die Räumdienste die Arbeit völlig einstellen müssen. In Eutin haben die Bahnschranken schlapp gemacht.
In vielen Kreisen durften die Kinder früher nachhause. Die Feuerwehr  hat begonnen, die Dächer der Turnhallen u.ä. zu räumen. Aber noch ist es nicht so schlimm wie anno 78/79

@Karsten: Die Schneehöhe an sich beträgt - wir sammeln ja schon seit Januar, weil es hier nie völlig abtaute - jetzt so ca. 50 cm. Aber durch den starken Wind sind die Schneeverwehungen extrem. In der Ecke hinterm Gewächshaus liegt der Schnee mittlerweile etwa 80 cm hoch. Das wurde auch dem [DLMURL="http://www.ln-online.de/regional/ostholstein/2730954/Treibh%26auml%3Buser_st%26uuml%3Brzten_ein.htm"]*mehrteiligen Gewächshausdach*[/DLMURL] der Gärtnerei zum Verhängnis.

Wenn ich das hier sehe,  wird mir ganz anders: http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

wenn wir uns morgen früh nicht melden..bitte freischaufeln. das stürmt und schneit volles Rohr bei +2°..


----------



## Dodi (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Nabend!

HH aktuell: es schneit seit heute Vormittag ununterbrochen, allerdings nicht so massig.
Insgesamt sind ca. 10 cm hinzugekommen zu den schon gut 25 cm. 

Bei etwas über 0° tagsüber ist das ganze leicht matschig und bildet auf dem der letzten Tage angetauten, heute Nacht bei -7° wieder gefrorenem Schnee eine schön seifige Schicht - zur Freude aller Fußgänger und auch Autofahrer, denn die Stadt Hamburg hat nicht mehr genug Streusalz. :evil
Das Salz wird jetzt schon gestreckt und reicht insgesamt nur noch für 3 Tage...


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Update:

Inzwischen sieht es so aus: In ganz Schleswig-Holstein fällt die Schule aus. Die Busse in Lübeck haben den Verkehr ganz eingestellt, ebenso die Autokraft im ganzen Land. Hab grad noch mal 10 cm Schnee weggeschippt. 

In Plön ist die [DLMURL="http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2731028/Pl%F6n:_Dach_einer_Fischfarm_eingest%FCrzt.htm"]*Halle eines Störzüchters*[/DLMURL] eingestürzt.

Das Problem ist nur - wir wissen langsam nicht mehr, wo wir das Zeug stapeln sollen. Möchte jemand Schnee? 30 kg je Paket gegen Portoerstattung!


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Servus Nordlichter und alle anderen schneegeplagten Freunde

Euch hat es ganz arg erwischt 
Hoffe und drücke alle meine Daumen das alles glimpflich über die Bühne geht 

Vorallem das keine Menschenleben zu beklagen sind ... Materielle Werte kann man ersetzen, aber Menschenleben .....

Bei uns hat es über Nacht wieder ein paar Zentimeter gegeben ... war aber net die Rede wert, allerdings soll es morgen wieder ein bisserl mehr werden .
Untertags hat es ein bisserl getaut, also Platz für den neuen Schnee, nur die Verwehungen sind arg und der Wind soll sich zu einem Sturm morgens auswachsen .... das wird wieder eine "lustige" Fahrt in die Arbeit ... naja muß ich halt ein bisserl mehr Zeit einplanen 

Ich muß aber gestehen, die weiße Pracht gefällt mir bei uns zu Hause , aber in der Stadt (Wien) muß ich Ihn nicht haben, außer eine braune, schiache Masse, die häßliche Ränder an den Schuhen hinterläßt ... :evil


----------



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*



Digicat schrieb:


> Vorallem das keine Menschenleben zu beklagen sind ...



Servus Helmut,

leider doch. Bei einem Verkehrsunfall sind heute morgen zwei junge Männer ums Leben gekommen und dann wurde noch von zwei Erfrorenen berichtet.

Hoffentlich wird es bald besser


----------



## Inken (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ich denke, das Schlimmste ist bei uns durch. Gerade hat es aufgehört zu schneien, nach exakt 12 Stunden..:shock Wir erwarten nun für die Nacht wieder Minusgrade, die die angetauten Straßen in Eisflächen verwandeln werden. Streusalz ist Schnee von gestern, kommt auch diese Saison nicht mehr rein..

Es schaut allerdings bei den Wetterwarnungen sehr ungemütlich aus..


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Wir haben aktuell +2grad in NRW

Auf dem Hauptteich liegen ca. 30cm Schnee..

Die GOldfische im kleinem Goldfischteich können sich freuen,...
Wassertemperatur bei +2,6grad

Bei Tag könnt Ihr nun auch auf meine Webcam gucken,.. siehe unten,..
und gleichzeitig ist meine Wetterstation mit Wassertemperatur und
Luftwerten online,..

freue mich über jeden Besuch und ein Kommentar im Gästebuch 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*



blumenelse schrieb:


> - die sind einfach nicht mehr den Berg hoch gekommen.



Berge in Lübeck 

Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi Wuzzel,

Du würdest Dich wundern, wie steil das in der Altstadt bergauf geht! Da würdest Du ganz schön ausser Puste kommen. Besonders bei Wind und Glatteis


----------



## Christine (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Update:

Heute tagsüber dank Sonnenschein leichtes Tauwetter. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass auf einmal die halbe Straße unter Wasser stand und ich doofe Nuss hab vergessen, ein Foto zu machen. Stattdessen haben wir mit den Nachbarn gemeinsam den Gulli gesucht und freigelegt, bevor wir eine Eisbahn vor der Tür haben und den nächsten Autofahrer im Vorgarten, denn inzwischen friert es wieder. 

Die Busse fahren wieder, aber an den Tankstellen wird der Sprit knapp. 
Solange die Verkehrslage so schlecht ist, kommt kein Nachschub. 

Ach - heute gab es Salzlieferungen im ganzen Land. Zufällig ist das Streusalz 10,- EUR teurer geworden je Tonne. Wegen der Überstunden in der Produktion. Hätte man das nicht mit Freizeit im Sommer ausgleichen können?

Morgen kommt unser Dachdecker, das Flachdach frei schippen, denn langsam wird das Zeug schwer.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,




> Zufällig ist das Streusalz 10,- EUR teurer geworden je Tonne. Wegen der Überstunden in der Produktion. Hätte man das nicht mit Freizeit im Sommer ausgleichen können?




Das geht nicht, dann sind die bestimmt voll in der Produktion für die nächste Saison....... 

Denn:


Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt....... 

Obwohl ich auch ganz gut ohne kann..............


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier taut es heute kräftig ... und was find ich per Zufall, bezeichnenderweise im Heizungskeller... nen ganzen Sack Streusalz ... 
aber,,,wie Olli schon sagt ... er kommt bestimmt der nächste Winter. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## guenter (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

ICH HAB DIE __ NASE VOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Es hat wieder Neuschnee gegeben ... ca. 10cm ... durch die "warmen" Temp. ist der Schnee recht schwer und läßt die Bäume und Sträucher in die "Knie" gehen ... schaut jetzt durch die Straßenbeleuchtung wunderschön aus 

 

Im Moment hat es + 0,8°C bei dichten Schneefall mit Monsterflocken.

Bin schon auf den Straßenzustand gespannt , denke aber durch die +°C wird es net rutschig.


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Der Straßenzustand auf der Bundesstraße war  ... durchgehende Schneefahrbahn und sehr glatt .
Die Autobahn war dann nur naß, kein Schnee 

Fahrtdauer 1Std 20Minuten; normal, bei trockener Fahrbahn ist die Fahrt in 55 Min erledigt 

In Wien "flockt" es ein klein wenig, aber bei + 6°C bleibt nix liegen.


----------



## Inken (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin ihrs!

3° plus und Sonnenschein in CUX! Tauwetter! 

Aber die Straßen.. 
Nachdem man nun den Kids wegen der widrigen Straßenverhältnisse bis gestern verlängerte Zeugnisferien gegönnt hat, mussten sie heute wieder los. Der schöne, griffige Schnee ist munter weggetaut und übrig bleibt das blanke Eis..

Vor unserer Haustür sieht es derzeit so aus: 
 
Keine Neben- sondern eine Kreisstraße..

Mal schauen, wann der Schulbus heute kommt... ​


----------



## BonnieundClyde (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

wollen uns auch mal melden und euch die __ Nase lang machen :nase
Sind gerade in Florida:

*24°C, die Sonne scheint, leicht bewölkt!*

Sind am Montag bei -15°C auf Prince Edward Island gestartet und nach 3400 Km haben wir nun die Shorts an, irgendwie verrückt. Aber wir werden wieder zurück fahren und ehrlich gesagt, uns ist die Kälte im Februar lieber, hier ist es uns viel zu warm.

Die Mitte der USA (Atlantic coast) wird heute von einem Blizzard heimgesucht, bis zu 75 cm Neuschnee werden erwartet!

Wenn wir die Berichte über das "Winter-Chaos" in Deutschland lesen, können wir nur noch lächeln, hier in Canada und USA gehts ab und zu richtig ab! Und was sagen die Menschen hier?
Es ist eben Winter...

Haben uns inzwischen an die Verhältnisse gewöhnt, Neujahrsmorgen in Fargo, North Dakota -29°C, a little bit chilly 

Oder auf dem Weg von Reno, Nevada nach Sacramento, California über den Donner Pass in der Sierra Nevada, Blizzard und heavy snowfall, Ketten aufziehen auf den Truck erforderlich.
Die Menschen nehmen es gelassen, it's winter time 

Und nun sitzen wir hier im Truck mit laufender Air Condition und warten auf die nächste Ladung Richtung Norden und Richtung Winter und freuen uns, wenn wir wieder normale Verhältnisse haben und nicht die schwüle Wärme hier, schwer nachvollziehbar, aber ist so.

Gruss aus Fort Pierce FL

Elisa und Thomas


----------



## BonnieundClyde (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag.

So sah es aus vor unserem Haus, bevor wir Richtung Süden losfuhren

 

Blowing snow

 

Und hier in Florida

 

So sehen die Teiche hier schon aus, der __ Wassersalat wuchert!


----------



## Dodi (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi Elisa und Thomas,

schön, wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Euch zu hören! 

Tja, in einem so großen Land wie die U. S. A. gibt es eben verschiedene Klimazonen.
Aber ist schon heftig, wenn man innerhalb eines Landes vom tiefsten Winter in die Sommersonne
fährt.

Ich wünsche Euch bei all Euren Fahrten alles Gute und bleibt gesund!

Freue mich schon auf weitere Neuigkeiten von Euch.


----------



## Redlisch (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

also so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um die Fische.

In der Kernstadt war letzte Woche einiges an toten Fischen im "Feuerteich" zu sehen, am WE war ein Veterinär, der Bauhof und die Feuerwehr Vorort.

Ob es daran lag das zuviel Tauwasser mit Salz reingekommen ist, sich Faulgase welche nicht entweichen konnten sich gebildet haben oder einfach nur Sauerstoffmangel war konnte letztendlich nicht geklärt werden. Der Bauhof hat die toten Fischer rausgekeschert und die Feuerwehr Frischwasser eingeleitet.

Unser Teich ist nun über 7 Wochen zugefroren (bis auf ein kleines Loch am Eisfreihalter), z.Z. haben wir wieder -6 °C  und in den letzten 1,5h hat es wieder 2 cm geschneit (und dieses bei einer Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit von 5%  ), eine Änderung ist die nächsten 14 Tage nicht in Sicht. Letzte Woche hatten wir seit November das erste mal für 2 Tage Tauwetter bei +3 °C. Die Eisschicht auf dem Teich taut aber erst effektiv ab +8°C.

Ich will das es endlich Frühling wird, ehe das Eis auf dem Teich verschwunden ist wird es wohl ende April/Mai werden 

Alles im allen war der Januar um 3,5 °C zu kalt, was schon eine erhebliche Abweichung vom "Normalwert" darstellt.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nicht nur du hast genug vom Winter, Axel ...

Er scheint garnet nach lassen zu wollen ...

Heute hat es bis jetzt wieder ca. 5cm geschneit, bei momentanen -3,6°C ... und es dürfte aber laut "Wetterfröschen" noch dicker über Nacht kommen .... ein Mittelmeertief schneit uns ein ...

Dauerfrost schon seit fast zwei Monaten ... dies läßt mich erschaudern beim Gedanken einen Koiteich anzulegen ... siehe auch deine ersten Zeilen :beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Obwohl noch alles gut ausschaut bei mir im Teich, mache ich mir auch langsam Sorgen, da es ja wirklich noch ein paar Wochen so weitergehen soll.

Durch regelmäßige Wasserwechsel versuche ich die Temperatur oben zu halten. Für die Heizung ist es zu spät, die bekomme ich nicht dort hin wo sie gebraucht wird.


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Update:

Heute hat es wieder den ganzen Tag zart geschneit. Ca. 5 cm bei uns, nördlich des Kanals reicht es für Schulfrei. Natürlich wieder diverse Staus durch vereiste Fahrbahnen. 

Ab morgen sollen *- defekter Link entfernt -* gegen die Gletscher in den Seitenstraßen eingesetzt werden. Die Busse fahren bei uns in der Straße nur in eine Richtung, weil sie keine Chance hätten, wenn sich zwei begegnen, was sich nicht vermeiden ließe. In die andere Richtung gibt einen [DLMURL="http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2735149"]*Shuttleverkehr mit Großraum-Taxen*[/DLMURL]. Uns ist heute ein Bus begegnet, der uns ausweichen musste. Durch die Eis-Berg-und-Talbahnen auf der Straße hätte nicht viel gefehlt, und der wäre umgekippt. Ich hab wirklich die Luft angehalten. Durch diese unregelmässigen Eisplacken betragen die Unterschiede schon mal bis zu 20 cm, das ist schon heftig, wenn dann auch noch die Glätte dazu kommt.

In vielen Seitenstraßen stapelt sich derweil der Müll - nein, nicht weil Verdi streikt, dass merken wir hier eh nicht. Die Müllfahrzeuge kommen einfach nicht durch.

Ach - und der Wetterbericht verspricht noch ein bisschen mehr Schnee...:?


----------



## Redlisch (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Huhu,

wir haben um die 8 cm Neuschnee bekommen, es war den ganzen Tag um die -5,5 °C.

In unserer Strasse fährt man wie in einer Strassenbahn, einbiegen und das Lenkrad loslassen. Der Wagen fährt dann alleine genau in der Strassenmitte. Wir haben fast 10cm Eis mit einer ausgefahrenen Fahrspur, es ist ein Problem von dieser Schiene dann aufs Grundstück abzubiegen, selbst mit unserem Allraddickschiff. Die Reifen rutschen immer wieder in die Fahrspur zurück.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Redlisch schrieb:


> es ist ein Problem von dieser Schiene dann aufs Grundstück abzubiegen,



jeep,..  hatten /haben wir auch,.. und es ist dann immer besonders spannend, wenn
dann ein mutiger Nachbar, doch mit dem Auto etwas mehr auf der Strasse parkt,..
und man durch die Rille quasi an die Autoseite rangezogen wird...:beten

Ich habe derzeit 1,9grad auf -60cm im Goldfischteich,..
wenn es dann doch in Richtung <1,7grad geht,.. werde ich zwei 200Watt Heizstäbe versenken,..da können sich die Fischis dann auf den ersten 10-20cm Abstand etwas "aufwärmen",..

mfG.


----------



## Inken (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Wow, so viel Schnee hat das Cuxland lange nicht mehr gesehen..:shock

Es schneit seit fast zwei Tagen, nur von kurzen Pausen unterbrochen, Dauerfrost bei max. -2° tagsüber. Eine richtige Schneehöhe lässt sich aber schlecht benennen, da der Wind das weiße Zeugs je nach Laune unterschiedlich stapelt. 
Die Hauptstraßen sind noch recht frei, waren sie jedenfalls heute Nachmittag noch. Ab Morgen fährt der Schulbus (Linienbus) allerdings nicht mehr in unsere Straße und das dahinter liegende Dorf. Der Müllwagen hat sich Anfang der Woche kurz vor unserem Haus verabschiedet, hat gedreht und ward seither auch nicht mehr gesehen. Der Milchwagen fährt allerdings noch die Höfe an...

So schlecht geht's uns also noch nicht! 

Aber es schneit munter weiter, auch für die Nacht und für morgen sind neue Schneefälle und Verwehungen vorhergesagt.

Foto von vor einer halben Stunde: unser Teich, keine Ahnung wo er anfängt und wo er aufhört! 
 

Gemütlich verschneite..


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Unser Wetter heute ... wie könnte es anders sein .... Schnee, Schnee und nochmals Schnee ....
 
es dürfte über Nacht 20cm Neuschnee gegeben haben (lt. Wetterbericht), läßt sich sehr schlecht abschätzen, da starke Verwehungen ....

-3,6°C hat es gerade bei starken Wind und es dürfte so noch den ganzen Tag weiter gehen.

Die Schneeräumung funktioniert klaglos, selbst unsere "Sackgasse" wird bestens geräumt, so das keine "Spurrillen" vorhanden sind ...
In der vorigen Woche wurden mittels Schneefräse die Schneehaufen links und rechts der Straße entfernt (rechts oben im Bild kann man eine abgefräste Stelle sehr gut erkennen) ... jetzt steht wieder die komplette Straßenbreite zu Verfügung.


----------



## paper (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei uns schneit es seit gestern, bin gespannt, wie viel wir noch bekommen?

 Mir reicht es!


l


----------



## koifischfan (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



> Durch regelmäßige Wasserwechsel versuche ich die Temperatur oben zu halten.


Wohin mit dem Wasser? Oder bist du für die Eisbahnen im Dorf zuständig?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Das nehmen wir zum duschen 

Natürlich habe ich einen geeigneten Ablauf für das Wasser


----------



## Redlisch (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

als ich gerade die Haustür aufmachte bei -3,8 °C bekam ich das große *zensiert*.

10 bis 15 cm Neuschnee hat es ab Mitternacht gegeben, macht seit Mittwoch fast 25 cm ...

Ne, ich mag nicht mehr. Irgendwann ist genug ....

Axel


----------



## Pit13 (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo aus dem hohen Norden,

ich habe gerade nach den vielen Wochen Schnee und Eis das weiße Zeug vom Eis geschippt. Es machte sich ein übler Gestank bemerkbar, obwohl ich immer auf den Eisfreihalter geachtet habe, dass dieser nicht zufriert. Durch die Schneebeseitigung vom Eis wollte ich die Sauerstoffproduktion unterstützen und hoffe nun, dass diese Aktion nicht zu spät war. Teichgröße um die 15m³ und Tiefe 1,6m hatte die letzten Jahre kaum Verluste bei den Koi,s zu verzeichnen, aber jetzt bekomme ich es mit der Angst!
Heute kamen wieder ca. 15cm runter und wir haben jetzt im Garten ohne Schneewehen eine Höhe von 50cm erreicht.

MfG.
Pit


----------



## Redlisch (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

nachdem es nun nach fast 35 h aufgehört hat zu schneien (mal mehr - mal weniger):

 

Das Dach war nach den 2 Tagen Tauwetter am Mittwoch schneefrei:

 

Temperatur z.Z. -4,1 °C

Axel

PS: Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich heute mit der Kettensäge ein 1m² Loch in das Eis schneide um die __ Störe füttern zu können, am Eisfreihalter (welcher schon halb durch das Eis nach unter gedrückt wurde) komme ich mit meinem 100er KG Rohr nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

nachdem der Dachdecker letzte Woche unser Flachdach räumen durfte, sieht es um den Teich herum jetzt so aus:


 
Der Blick in den Garten ist idyllischer:


 
Sonst nur das übliche Verkehrschaos, Glatteis auf Straßen und Gehwegen. Mit Spannung wird die Müllabfuhr erwartet - es werden noch Wetten angenommen.
Und dann ist gestern noch eine wichtige Freizeitstätte - defekter Link entfernt -....


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo, hier mal ein Eindruck aus Duingen..
hat aufgehört zu schneien, da seht Ihr mal die Berge an der Straße, und mein Teich der kaum zu erkennen ist. aber der Frühling naht..


----------



## Redlisch (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> aber der Frühling naht..



Dein Wort in gottes Ohr ...

Was wir nicht gebauchen können ist wieder 2-3 Tage "warm" und dann gehts wieder in den Keller. Die Unsicherheit ab ende der nächsten Woche ist ziemlich groß - was danach kommt.

Ich habe heute den Traktor angeworfen und 25 cm Schnee mit dem Frontlader und Schaufel weggeräumt (es hat doch noch den ganzen Samstag durchgeschneit), darunter befindet sich eine 5 cm Eisschicht von den letzten 2 "Tautagen", z.Z. haben wir draussen - 6,5 °, soll noch auf -10 runtergehen 

Tagsüber Plus und nachts Minus wäre dann auch wieder eine schöne rutschige Eisschicht ...

Irgendwann muss das kalte Wetter doch mal zu ende sein ...

Axel


----------



## Wild (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
momentan -11°C aus dem schönen Zörbig in Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich habe meinen Teich seit Dezember nicht mehr gesehen......
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Inken (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin!

Hier im Cuxland an der Nordsee ging die Temperatur in der letzten Nacht wieder in den Keller: -9° heute Morgen um 6.00h, dazu ziemlich neblig. Dann gab es einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang und es präsentiert sich nun ein strahlend blauer Himmel, alles ist mit Rauhreif überzogen. 
Grad noch mal geschaut: inzwischen nur noch -3°, die Sonne kommt rum und bringt das Termometer in Schwung!
 
Unsere Spur von gestern Nachmittag..

:troet Optimales Rosenmontagswetter, nur leider haben wir hier oben damit nicht viel am Hut! :troet​
Sonnige...


----------



## Christine (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

heute hat die Stadt dem Frühling mal ein bisschen unter die Arme gegriffen und ist mit schwerem Gerät angerückt:


 

 
 Das liegt aber nur daran, dass bei uns in der Straße Busse fahren, die arge Probleme hatten, wenn ihnen etwas größeres entgegen kam. 
Heute habe ich ja balzende Tauben gesehen, aber die Fernsehen sagen sie, das läge nur daran, daß die Tage länger würden. Das Wetter bleibt, wie es ist: Kalt und grau!


----------



## Redlisch (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend,

bei uns war mal wieder ne bitterkalte Nacht. Ab 00.00 bis 8.00 Uhr bewegte sich die Außentemperatur um die -12 °C. Gegen 6.30 Uhr war dann der Tiefstpunkt erreicht -12,3 °C.

Nachdem dann Nebel aufzog setzte sich gen Mittag die Sonne durch, gegen 16.00 Uhr wurden dann die Tageshöchstwerte mit -2,5 °C erreicht.


Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend 

Ich mal wieder

 

Da ich meine Babys seit fast einer Woche nicht mehr gesehen habe, habe ich ein Loch in das Eis geschmolzen.
Und prompt kamen alle zum schauen was ich da wohl mache. Das beruhigt mich doch sehr.

Es sieht ja so aus als das wir es fast geschafft haben  Diese Nacht soll es nochmal richtig Kalt werden und dann sollen die Temperaturen endlich steigen toll


----------



## Dodi (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi Uwe,

hoffentlich hast Du bzw. haben die "Wetterfrösche" damit Recht!

Bei uns waren vorletzte Nacht -10, letzte -5 und die kommenden beiden sollen nochmals mit
-9 zu Buche schlagen. 

Der Garten ist tief verschneit...

Ich hoffe, bald mal wieder etwas anderes sehen zu dürfen als Schnee und Eis...


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,

jetzt wird es *aber komisch*


----------



## Redlisch (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jetzt wird es *aber komisch*



So komisch ist das garnicht, wenn man sich die explodirenden Preise für Streusalz anschaut.
Selbst wir als nicht kleines Unternehmen bekommen seit Wochen kein Salz mehr. Selbst als wir noch etwas bekamen sind die Preise um das 4 fache gestiegen. Wir haben sogar schon Speisesalz zur Wegesicherung gestreut.

Ein findiger Bauunternehmer aus dem Raum Hannover mahlt sogar schon den Abraum aus den alten Salzbergwerken (80% Salzgehalt/ 20% Sand). Normal sind 95% Salzgehalt bei Streusalz vorgeschrieben, 
Gestern hatten wir den ganzen Tag herrlichen Sonnenschein, sodaß wir gen 14.30 Uhr sogar mal - 0,8 °C hatten. Gegen Mitternacht wurden wieder 2stellige Minusgerade erreicht, jetzt gegen 7.00 Uhr sind es -11,8°C.
Das was gestern im Sonnenschein getaut ist und durch die zugefrorenen Gullis nicht abfliessen konnte ist mal wieder zu einer dicken, rutschigen Eisschicht geworden.

Axel

Zum Wetter bei uns: Gestern strahlender Sonnenschein


----------



## Redlisch (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hiho,

als ich heute ne Karre Holz holen wollte staunte ich nicht schlecht, ein Loch in der Eisdecke !

 

Wir haben z.Z. um die +3 °C, gestern war vom Loch noch nichts zu sehen.

Also gleich das 100er KG Rohr geholt und die __ Störe gefüttert (in der Hoffnung das noch alle wohlauf sind).

Als ich ins Loch reinschaute, blickte mich eine große blaue __ Orfe und eine Kaurausche an, ich hatte mich doch etwas erschrocken, da ich nicht erwartete das soweit oben die Fische sind.

Das Eis hat ungefähr 10 cm an Mächtigkeit, es liegen noch um die 30cm Schnee drauf.

Wollen wir hoffen das es über 0°C mal bleibt, die Wetterprogramme sind sich da uneins. Das amerikanische Model sagt das das Tief - welches gerade anrückt- links von Deutschland stehen bleibt, das würde milde Luft bedeutet, das europäische sagt es bleibt über Deutschland - also immer auf und ab- jenachdem wo man sich in DE befindet, ein anderes sagt links von DE - das würde wieder Polarluft bedeuten.

Ich persönlich würde dem amerikanischen Model den Vorzug geben, da ich genug von 2stelligen Minustemperaturen habe 

Es ist also im Moment noch alles offen ....


Axel


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Axel

Bin ja net so pro amerikanisch eingestellt, aber in diesem Fall mach ich eine ausnahme 

Wünsche Dir/Euch und uns Ösis das sich das Ami-Modell bewahrheitet :beten


----------



## Redlisch (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Redlisch schrieb:


> ... - also immer auf und ab- jenachdem wo man sich in DE befindet, ein anderes sagt links von DE - das würde wieder Polarluft bedeuten.



Ups, hier stand ich wohl noch unter der erfreulichen Einwirkung des lebens im Teich, muß natürlich "rechts von Deutschland " lauten



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja net so pro amerikanisch eingestellt, aber in diesem Fall mach ich eine ausnahme



ich auch nicht, es sei den es handelt sich um die 1960/70er Musclecars, hier werde ich irgendwann mal zuschlagen 

Axel


----------



## Olli.P (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi Leute,

hier ist der Schnee so gut wie wech und die letzte Nacht war Frostfrei...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Es wird besser


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@Uwe
Zum anbaden aber immer noch zu kalt...


----------



## Redlisch (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit !

Das Wetter macht schon komische Sachen....

Gestern von 17.00 bis 19.00 Uhr stieg die Temperatur vom +3°C auf +6°C und blieb bis 5.00 Uhr auch auf +6,2°C. In dieser Zeit regnete es 7 Liter.
Dann fiel die Temperatur auf +0,4°C ab und es begann heftig zu schneien :?

Jetzt gegen Mittag hat sie sich auf nur +0,8°C erholt.
Den Tag und die Nacht über soll es auch bei max +1°C bleiben, bis es morgen vormittag wieder auch +4°C ansteigen soll.

Der Schnee ist nun ordentllich weggeschmolzen.

 

Donnerstag erwarten wir ein Tiefdruckgebiet aus Westen, welches dann bis 10-12°C warme aber feuchte Luft nach uns pustet.
Am WE kann es aber nochmal zu einen kleinen Kälteeinbruch mit etwas Schnee im Bergland kommen, aber die ersten zaghaften Frühlingsboten sind da...

Gestern konnte man auch einige Gänse und Kranichgruppen über uns hinwegziehen sehen, na wenn die es nicht wissen das Frühling kommt - wer dann 

Axel


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Gestern morgen 8 cm Neuschnee, heute Nacht Dauerregen, heute +0,1° und grad hab ich das hier entdeckt:

 
 :freu  :freu  :freu


----------



## Dodi (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi Elschen!

Oh, wie schön - also gibt es doch noch Leben unter Eis und Schnee, das lässt hoffen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend 

Es geht aufwärts  

 

Teich ist Eisfrei und ein wenig Futter gibt es auch schon. Pumpenleistung habe ich auf ca. 15.000 erhöht


----------



## Wild (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
es taute heute. Eisdicke auf dem Teich ca. 20cm..... Am Abend Schneeregen!
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Es geht aufwärts



... und schnell auch wieder "abwärts",..        
Auf meinem Hauptteich sind noch ca. 10-15cm Eis,...

der nun zum Teil frei geschmolzene kleinere Goldfischteich hat leider einen toten __ Goldfisch unter dem Schnee zu Tage geführt,..
scheint schon länger nach oben gekommen zu sein,..    
(dafür hatte ich letztes Jahr keine Verluste)

Seine Brüder und Schwestern lassen sich ansonsten noch nicht blicken,...

Wenn man eine "nette" Grafik vom eigenem Wetter angucken will, ist die Anzeige
beim Wetterdienst www.YR.NO  ganz schön
Kurve aus Wiedemar,.. Saxony  HIER drücken

mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit ...

Nachdem es gestern ab Mittag bei +0,4°C anfing zu schneien und erst heute morgen ingendwann aufhörte, steigt nun die Temperatur langsam auf +4°C an.

Teilweise war der Schnee liegengeblieben.

Aber das abschmelzen der Eis- und Schneedecke geht weiter, der Skimmer tauchte heute wieder auf. Das Eis hatte ihn fast 20cm runter gedrückt, dies war die letzten zwei Winter nie passiert.

   


Leider ist heute gegen 11 Uhr ein "Familienmitglied" von uns gegangen, er hatte das stolze Alter von 16 Jahren erreicht. Man mußte zwar damit rechnen das es in diesem alter mal passieren kann, aber der Abschied fällt doch schwer

 

:beten
          Axel


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 Och Axel, das tut mir leid :knuddel


----------



## herten04 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Leider ist heute gegen 11 Uhr ein "Familienmitglied" von uns gegangen, er hatte das stolze Alter von 16 Jahren erreicht. Man mußte zwar damit rechnen das es in diesem alter mal passieren kann, aber der Abschied fällt doch schwer
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58725
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel.

Ich fühle mit Dir ,ich habe es schon 4 x mit gemacht und habe es noch 2 x vor mir.


----------



## Dodi (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

Bei uns waren heute immer nur Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt und fast den ganzen Tag Schneefall.
Ich mag nimmer...

Zu allem Überfluss ist letzte Nacht noch der Schlauch vom Sprudelstein am Teich eingefroren - den musste ich erstmal wieder mit heissem Wasser auftauen. Natürlich war dann das Loch im Eis, welches sich bereits auf ca. 3 m² vergrößert hatte, wieder zugefroren. :evil

Wann kommt denn nun der Frühling im Norden??????? 

@ Axel:
Ich fühle mit Dir  - immer eine schlimme Sache, wenn ein liebgewordenes Tier gehen muss...


----------



## Inken (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin!

Auch bei uns im Cuxland hat es bis heute Nachmittag bei Minusgraden geschneit. Dann kroch die Temperatur für zwei Stunden knapp über Null. Aktuell wieder -2°. Leider konnte die ca. 15cm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich noch nicht einmal im Entferntesten antauen.. Das von mir freigehaltene Loch friert jede nacht wieder ein.. 

Noch ist Februar, da sag ich nüscht. Aber ab Montag könnte es dann wirklich mal wärmer werden. Sonst haben wir im Mai noch Eisschollen auf dem Teich! 

@ Axel: Tapferer Boomer! 16 Jahre sind ein stolzes Alter, aber trotzdem tut es so weh... Fühl' dich gedrückt! :knuddel


----------



## Digicat (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Abend

+5,5°C jetzt .... der Höchstwert war heute mit 13,1°C um 13:20 erreicht ... bei leicht bedeckten Himmel ....

@ Axel: das tut mir leid 



> Die Regenbogenbrücke
> 
> Eine Brücke verbindet den Himmel und die Erde. Wegen der vielen Farben
> nennt man sie die Brücke des Regenbogens. Auf dieser Seite der Brücke liegt
> ...



Laß Dich drücken .....


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Danke an alle für die Anteilnahme !

Man gewöhnt sich nur langsam dran, es fehlt irgendetwas .... 

Vor allem wenn es ruhiger wird, denkt man immer wieder drüber nach und verfällt in Trauer ...

Unser zweiter Hund "String" ist ziemlich verwirrt, beim gassigehen dreht er sich immer wieder um und will auf Boomer warten. Macht man die Balkontür zum Garten auf rennt er wie wild durchs Haus und sucht ihn. 
Nach dem Boomer gestern soetwas wie einen epileptischen Anfall hatte, aller viere von sich streckte und nach Luft ringte, lief er in den Flur und jaulte 30 Minuten lautstart vor sich hin.

Meine Frau ist im Moment am Boden zerstört, erst am Samstag ihr Koi, jetzt aus heiteren Himmel Boomer. Am Freitag waren wir noch mit beiden Hunden zum Tierarzt wegen Impfung und Entwurmung, es wurde beste Gesundheit bescheinigt.

Dann die Entscheidung gestern abend, wohin mit Boomer wenn er es nicht schaffen sollte.
Zuhause begraben, beim Tierarzt lassen. Es viel mir schwer sie davon zu überzeugen das es das beste wäre ihn dann da zulassen, aber es sprach alles dafür.

1. An welcher Stelle, hier darf dann die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr gebuddelt werden, keine Baumwurzeln da sein..
2. Der Boden ist steinhart gefroren
3. Vor Sonntag schaffe ich es nicht so ein großes Loch zu graben
4. String wird ihn riechen und versuchen auszubuddeln

Es ist was anderes als ein Hamster, Meerschweinchen oder Vogel zu beerdigen.

Vor 30 Jahren bin ich beim bau einer Pergola bei meinem Elternhaus schon einmal auf ein Hundegrab gestossen, es war der Collie meiner Oma, welchen ich nur noch als Kleinkind schemenhaft in Errinnerung hatte. Das Erlebniss möchte ich meiner Frau ersparen ...

Gut das ich mir jetzt erstmal alles von der Seele geschrieben habe, jetzt geht es mir besser ...

Danke nochmal an Euch !

Axel


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Heute, ein bewölkter Tag, mal Sonne, mal Wolken  
 
Bild von heute um 16:56

bei jetzigen 9,9°C. Der Sturm ist bis zu uns im südlichen Niederösterreich "Gott sei Dank" noch nicht vorgedrungen ...
obwohl im westlichen NÖ auch eine Sturmwarnung rausgegeben wurde ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Wir bekommen hier gerade die Ausläufer zu spüren, um ehrlich zu sein reichen die mir völlig :?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..die Ausläüfer sind hier ganz schön heftig..alle Bäume sind ohne Laub, aber der Garten und zwischen den Teichbällen alles voll davon..der nahe Wald läßt grüßen. da gibts morgen was zu käschern..


----------



## herten04 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.

Meine Lamellenzäune stehen alle noch ich liege eben etwas günstiger als andere.


----------



## maritim (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo,

bei uns im westerwald ging es ganz schön rund.
ständig war die feuerwehr, thw,  unterwegs .... bei unseren nachbarn hat es den holzzaun auf einer länge von 15 meter abgebrochen und der aufsatz vom kamin hat es aus der verankerung gerissen.

morgen darf ich nach westerburg, weil es die neu eingedeckte dachgaube abgedeckt hat.


----------



## Casybay (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Sturmgeplagte,
unser Garten ist voll von Kiefernnadel, der Teich  trotz Netz auch, schrecklicher Anblick!
Hoffentlich isr es bald rum, das man wieder klar Schiff machen kann.


----------



## Redlisch (1. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

so der Februar ist auch vorbei ...

Dieser war 2,3 °C zukalt und zu etwas feucht gegenüber dem langjährigen Mittel.

Der Januar sogar 4°C zukalt und zu trocken. :shock

Wenn sich der März nicht noch berappelt, was i.M. nicht so aussieht, kann er sich gleich in die Reihe stellen :evil

Axel


----------



## Annett (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin.

Bei uns hat der Sturm alles heil gelassen... obwohl es teils heftig war. Wir sind etwas früher ins Bett, weil man im Schlafzimmer (Nordseite = windabgewandt) weniger davon mitbekommt. 

@Axel
Wo ist sie nur hin, die Klimaerwärmung? :smoki


----------



## Redlisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

heute nacht ging die Lufttemperatur langsam vom 3°C auf min. gegen 8.00 Uhr 1,1°C runter.

Ab da ging es dann wieder bergauf. Gegen 9.00 Uhr kam dann auch die Sonne raus, einzelne Wolkenfelder ziehen durch, aber 3 Stunden Sonnenschein hat sie uns schon geschenkt.

Durch den anhaltenden Wind (Bft 2-3) hat sich trotzdem wieder eine dünne Eisschicht auf den freien Teichstellen gebildet.

Axel



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @axel
> Wo ist sie nur hin, die Klimaerwärmung?



Zu der Klimalüge äußere ich mich nicht 
Zitat: Die globale Erwärmung ist ein Riesengeschäft oder Tricks mit Statistiken :evil

Lies die doch einfach mal die ganzen EMails der Hadley Climatic Research Unit (die Weisen die das Wetter für die Welt vorhersagen) durch, welche freundlicherweise gehackt und ins Netzt gestellt wurden, die wissen nicht mal wo die globale Erwärmung sein soll ...

Die Authentizität wurde bestätigt, - defekter Link entfernt - (69MB-ZIP) zum selberlesen ...


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Wetterfrösche

Bei uns (Wien) war es heute eigentlich bedeckt mit manch Sonnen-Minuten ....
Leichter Wind bei morgens 3,3°C und 11,5°C als Tageshöchstwert ...

Habe gerade eine Gartenrunde gedreht ... die __ Tulpen "Spitzen" schon heraus, allerdings von den Krokussen habe ich nix entdeckt .... 

Klimaerwärmung .... nix als ein "Wirtschaftliches Thema" abzocke pur ... so wie die spekulativen Geschäfte die uns die momentane Wirtschaftskrise beschert hat :crazy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend Leute,
es kommt nochmal ganz Dick

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/wetter-der-spaetwinter-schlaegt-noch-mal-zu/id_40985636//index


Ich glaub das alles nicht, meine Koi fressen doch schon wieder fast normal


----------



## maritim (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo uwe,

habe es auch mit schrecken gesehen, das der winter wieder vollen einzug nimmt.
dann werde ich mal wieder, die umwälzung auf 2000l in der stunde zurückschrauben.
die teichheizung wieder auf 4 grad stellen und hoffen, das es endlich mal frühling wird.

ein hoch auf die globale erwärmung un deren milde winter.
auch was schreibe ich da?dieser strenge winter ist sicher auch einfolge der globalen erwärmung. 
die von den regierungen gezahlten wissenschaftler werden es schon drehen wie sie es brauchen.


----------



## Digicat (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Bei uns schneit es schon ... bei -0,5°C .... wann gibt sich der Winter endlich geschlagen ... 

Also Freunde, hoffen wir das unsere Teiche & Bewohner den neuerlichen Wintereinbruch gut überstehen ... ich drücke Euch alle Daumen die ich finden kann


----------



## herten04 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.

Ich habe alle Filter wieder am laufen und ich schalte sie jetzt auch nicht wieder aus.

So schlimm wird es im Westen wohl nicht mehr werden.

Hier wird es tagsüber so 4 Grad werden und Nachts etwas Frost also kein Dauerfrost.
Das werden sie doch wohl für 3-4 Tage aushalten.(habe ja keine verwöhnten Japankoi)


----------



## mitch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo allerseits,

-0,4°C und leichter schneefall - 

es muß doch ned schon für die nächsten 5 winter vorausschneien, in diesem jahr 

hoffe mal das wir + die teiche das alles gut überstehen


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend !

Nach einem durchweg sonnigen Tag bei 2°C, kam gegen 18.00 Uhr die erwartete Schneefront.

Es fing an mit leichten Punderzucker und steigerte sich dann auf anhaltenden Schneefall.

Bis jetzt um die 9 cm !

Wir hatten ja auch SOOOOOO lange keinen Schnee mehr :evil

   

Axel


----------



## mona1565 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Morgen,
hab grad aus dem Fenster geschaut und dachte ich träume. Minus 3 °C und 10 cm Schnee, das kann doch nicht war sein !!!  
wann hört das endlich auf ???  :beten

Simona


----------



## rut49 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

, schon wieder Schnee?
Auch bei uns hat´s die ganze Nacht geschneit, und da werden wir wohl nach dem Frühstück wieder zur Schaufel greifen und1.
Der Wetterbericht macht  Hoffnung, ab Mittwoch soll endlich der Frühling kommen.
Ich hoffe für uns alle das Beste..... zunächst aber  allen ein schönes Wochenende.
:cu Regina


----------



## Joachim (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

grad rein vom Schnee schippen  

Wir hatten mit 2-3cm gerechnet, liegen tun ca. 7cm bei heftig Wind und weiterem Schneefall.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..da hattet Ihr ja Glück..hier sieht es aus wie am 10 Januar..10-30cm je nach Windrichtung..


----------



## mitch (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

sie räumen 

 

 an alle die heute im einsatz sind


----------



## maritim (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

endlich mal wieder schnee.
wie erfreuen uns gerade an  20cm bis 25 cm schnee, der über nacht gefallen ist.
hat heute mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht, das man wieder 2 stunden schnee schippen durfte.
endlich liegt mal wieder auf den straßen schnee und zum glück wird auch kein salz gestreut und so bleibt der spaßfaktor beim rutschen erhalten.
zum glück wurden die ersten triebe die aus dem boden kamen mit schnee bedeckt, weil das grün etwas von frühling hatte.
mit etwas glück gehen die ersten knospen durch den schnee kaput, damit der frühling so spät wie möglich starten kann.

ach wie schön ist doch dieser winter

der strenge winter ist sicher ein folge der globalen erwärmung.


----------



## Casybay (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ja ,Peter, Du hast  sooo  recht!
Leider taut bei uns der Schnee  bei +12°  in der Sonne, trotz kaltem Wind!
Mein Teichnetz musste auf Grund des starken Windes auch wieder her.


----------



## Digicat (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Abend

Wir sind gerade vor einer Stunde zu Hause aus Innsbruck angekommen 

Abfahrt Innsbruck, leichter Schneefall der zunehmend stärker wurde und bei Kufstein in einer Schneefahrbahn ausuferte .... durch Bayern gings dann mit Schneematsch bei -2°C ... 

Am Walserberg (=Grenzübergang) wurde aus der Matsch-Fahrbahn ... nasse Fahrbahn ... ob wohl die österreichische Schneeräumung besser funktioniert 

So ging es dann weiter bis zur Grenze Ober/Niederösterreich ... In NÖ hörte der Schneefall auf und die Fahrbahn wurde immer trockener bis Wien.
Ab Wien gings in heimatliche Gefielde, wo es zuerst Naß dann Schneefall und schließlich wieder auf den letzten Kilometern zu einer Schneefahrbahn mit Glatteis anwuchs.

So sah es bis vor kurzen aus
     

Wie ich den Beiträgen und den Nachrichten entnommen habe, schaut es bei Euch auch net viel besser aus .
Was ist das heuer für ein Winter  .... schon lange her das wir soviel Schnee und Kältetage gehabt haben ....


----------



## Annett (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Abend.

Auch der längste Winter geht irgendwann zu Ende - das sollte uns allen ein Trost sein.
Hoffen wir, dass es nicht noch mehr Fische das Leben kostet. :beten

Ich war heute mit dem Dicken wieder kurmäßig spazieren. Durch den Schnee laufen, ging so gut wie nicht, da es diesmal Pappschnee ist und der Dicke dadurch nette Schneestöckelschuhe" trug. 
Zum Glück hatte ich den Hufkratzer dabei und die Straßen im Ort waren frei...


----------



## Christine (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

hab grad die Bilder im  Fernsehen gesehen - diesmal hat es ja den Süden voll erwischt. Bei uns waren zum Glück heute morgen nur 2 Zentimeterchen gefallen und die hat im Lauf des Tages die Sonne weg gearbeitet.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Es ist wie immer

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...karpfen-gefroren/teich-im-winter-vereist.html

Man man man 

Link ist aus einem Koiforum gemopst


----------



## Digicat (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Uwe

Echt tragisch und sehr traurig ... 

Aber das Teichlein kommt mir verdammt klein vor  für 18 Koi 
Leider sieht man nicht den ganzen Teich, aber das was man sieht :beten


----------



## Digicat (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Was für ein Wetter  ... Schnee wohin das Auge reicht ....

-3,3°C bei leichten Wind, hin und wieder versucht die Sonne durch die schneebeladenen Wolken durch zu kommen.


----------



## Redlisch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit !

der März tut alles um sich den Vormonaten anzuschliessen und auch zu kalt zu werden...

Heute morgen um 7.00 Uhr hatten wir -12,4°C, selbst jetzt wo seit Stunden die Sonne scheint haben wir nur -4,3 °C.

Schuld daran ist ein Hoch von 1035 hPa, welches einen strahlend blauen, aber wolkenlosen Himmel beschert.

Die Wassertemperatur im Teich steigt aber seit 4 Tagen um 1°C.

Axel


----------



## paper (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Helmut,

Ihr habt ja eine Menge Schnee kommen!

Bei uns hats Gott sei Dank nicht geschneit, haben rund um den Teich noch jede Menge
Schnee.

Davon 1 haben wir in diesem Winter schon genug!


----------



## mitch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

eigentlich schon schön so ein blauer himmel

 

wenn nur die  kälte nicht wäre




aber bald geht ja das nasse + matschige frühjahr los  

 ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Strahlend blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, 6°C bei ziemlich kaltem Wind.
Habe jetzt 3 Stunden schön warm eingepackt im Strandkorb gesessen,  
und gelesen - herrlich!
Hab' regelrecht Farbe gekriegt.
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Redlisch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend,

nach der tiefkalten Nacht von -12,4 °C schien den ganzen Tag die Sonne bei blauem Himmel,
die Hochstwerte lagen am Tag unter dem Gefrierpunkt mit -0,2 °C gegen 16,15 Uhr.
Jetzt um 20,30 Uhr haben wir schon wieder -7,1°C.

Die Luft war herrlich, und lud warm angezogen zum spazierengehen ein.

Trotzdem reicht es jetzt mit Winter ...

            

Fichten wie mit Zuckerguss übergossen:
  


Am Teich nichts neues, mal wieder geschlossene Eisschicht :evil
   


Axel


----------



## Inken (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin moin aus CUX!

Ihr und eure Sonne! 

Bei uns im Cuxland hat es sich heute wieder zugezogen. Die Temperaturen lagen den ganzen Tag bei 0° und um ca. 18.00 fing es wieder an zu schneien.

Aktuelles Bild von gerade eben:


----------



## mitch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo inken + peter,

hab ich extra für euch gemacht - das ihr auch etwas sonne abbekommt

 

zumindest was vom sonnenuntergang



es ist wieder kalt geworden: -6,8°C


----------



## Inken (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 Wieder so ein schönes Bild!
Und nur für uns! 

Danke Mitch! Der Anblick baut wieder auf!


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen ....

...... besser .... ein verschneites Servus

Des glaubst ja net  ..... 10cm Neuschnee über Nacht ...

     

Gestern noch +5,5°C .... trocken, mit Sonnenschein .... allerdings in Wien
 
Man dachte schon ...jetzt haben wir es geschafft, der Frühling kommt ....

Und heute das ..... -2,1°C .... stürmisch, der Schnee kommt waagrecht daher .... und kein Ende in Sicht (lt. Meteorologen) ......


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ergänzend noch paar Bilder ....

         

ohne Worte .....


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..oh ha..nur gut daß uns die Alpen trennen..obwohl...von Norden scheit auch was auf dem Weg zu sein..:beten


----------



## Christine (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Das kann ich Dir sagen, Werner!

Vorhin noch im strahlenden Sonnenschein am Teich gespielt (Blättchen picken - so richtig mit Hände ins Wasser *_bibber_*) und nun - grauer Himmel und beginnender Schnegen.


----------



## Redlisch (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit,

bei uns war heute morgen nur eine leichte "Punderzuckerschicht" zu sehen, es ist in den fühen Morgenstunden bis auf 0,3 °C abgefallen. Z.Z. ist es grau in grau bei 4,4 °C.

Der Teich ist nun schon zu 60% eisfrei, gestern musste ich noch eine Sonnenbarschleiche rausfischen, ein toter Weisfisch liegt noch unerreichbar unter dem Eis. Ich hoffe das wars dann aber auch ...

Die Unterwasserpflanzen teiben schon mächtig aus, besonders im Filterteich haben sie den Winter wohl gut überstanden.
Die nächsten Tage wird es zwar nicht sonniger und es bleibt grau in grau, aber die Regenmenge und die Temperaturen steigen deutlich an.
Das ganze nennt man dann glaube ich ---- *FRÜHLING !!!!* ----

 

Axel


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Wieder ein Update nachdem ich schon mal den ganzen Tag zu Hause bin ....

Fortsetzung von obigsten Beitrag ....

Nachdem der Schneefall gegen Mittag aufhörte und die Sonne herauskam, beseitigte ich die Weiße Pracht von den Wegerln .... dadurch wurde ich sooooo müde das ich mich auf ein kleines "Nickerl" verabschiedete  .... aber kurz vorher gelang mir noch ein Schnappschuß
 
Und was mußte ich vor kurzen, nach dem aufstehen sehen .... hurra .... die Weiße Pracht is back ....
 
....... 

Mir fehlen weitere Worte ..... :crazy


----------



## maritim (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@ helmut rh

ab mittwoch gibt es bei uns temperaturen im zweistellig bereich.
sie haben bis 17 grad gemeldet und das bei ständigen .
endlich mal wieder mit dem hund, so richtig durch den schlamm rennen.

man darf aber nicht undankbar sein! momentan liebe ich den regen mehr als den blöden schnee.


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Peter

Danke für`s Trostspenden 

Bei uns haben sie auch diese Prognose ab Mittwoch mit + 17°C ... aber ....
Morgen sollen nochmal bis 30cm Neuschnee kommen, auch noch mit Windspitzen bis 90 Km/h 
Was bei Euch im Moment als Regen runterkommend, kommt bei uns in fester, weißer Form runter ... ich kann "Schnee" schon nimmer schreiben .... 

Das ist ein Winter  .... weißt das ich echt ins Grübeln komme ob ich mir in den Teich Koi setze .... 
Ich warte sowieso noch den nächsten Winter ab, bevor ich diesen Schritt wage ... aber dieser hat mir schon die Richtung gezeigt .... leider eine sehr kostenintensive (Heizung, IH etc.) ....


----------



## mitch (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo,

schaut doch schon fast wie aus 

   

nun ist es bald vorbei mit der  & 

@helmut: die paar tage mit schn... sind bald gezählt -


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Temperaturen hier oben im Norden... waren heute erträglich, so zwischen 6 und 8 Grad, leichter Nieselregen, also schon fast warm zu nennen 
WIR haben heute den ersten "Fitzel Sommer" gekriegt 
Harald hat aus einem Baumarkt 2 wunderschöne Eisenstühle mit Mosaiksteinen in der Rückenlehne und den dazu passenden halbrunden Tisch mit Mosaikplatte mit heimgebracht - für unsere "mediterrane Ecke" - bin mal gespannt, wann wir unseren ersten Espresso dort trinken.
Erwartungsvoll auf's Thermometer jeden Morgen schauend,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Casybay (15. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
8° und Regen in Rheinhessen. Hoffentlich weiter so mit den Temperaturen. Den Regen kann der Garten gut gebrauchen, alles ziemlich trocken hier.


----------



## Redlisch (16. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend, oder eher Morgen !

och Helmut, ich hoffe das das dein letzter Schnee für diesen Winter war.

Naja andererseits, man weis bei diesem hinterlistigen Winter nie ob er noch mal Ende März / Anfang April zurückkommt ...

Als ich heute gegen 21.00 Uhr heim kam, schnappte ich mir gleich die Taschenlampe und raus zum Teich - zu 90% eisfrei und die Wassertemperaturen gehen langs aber sicher nach oben. Das schmelzende Eis hat die Temperaturen seit die erste Filterreihe läuft, wie erwartet, um die Hälfte nach unter gedrückt und das obwohl die Pumpe gerade mal bei 20% nur lief.
Am Sonntag morgen gegen 4.00 Uhr habe ich den Not-Aus reingehauen - Wassertemp auf 1,3 °C runter.

Nun ist das Gröbste überstanden, die (hoffentlich) letzte Leiche vom Eis freigegeben (große __ Nase), diesen Winter werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen.
Planungen zur Vorsorge für den nächsten Winter laufen schon, wäre doch gelacht wenn wir die Temperatur im Teich nicht stützen können, ohne viel Energie / sprich Euro`s als laufende Kosten zu haben...

Die Lufttemperatur hält sich bis jetzt noch bei +4°C, es gab 4l/m² Regen, der Wind läßt endlich nach ...

Axel


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

So ... ab morgen kommt der Frühling, besser gesagt heute war es in Wien schon frühlingshaft bei 8°C, aber leider mit Regen ....
Hier in Grünbach merke ich allerdings noch nix .... + 1,3°C bei heftigen Schneefall ... der Sturm ist zu einem Lüfterl verkommen, sodas es zu keinen Verwehungen gekommen ist 

Bilder von 16:35
   

Leute ... es schaut gut aus .... 

*DER FRÜHLING KOMMT MORGEN on*​
Nennt man das Zweck-Optimismus 
Jetzt wo ich mich an die "Weiße Pracht" gewöhnt habe ... sie wird mir richtig abgehen ....


----------



## Dodi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

Armer Helmut, bei Dir schaut's ja noch wirklich winterlich aus! 

Nachdem der Teich seit 2 Tagen eisfrei ist und der Schnee im Garten nun auch gänzlich verschwunden ist, hoffen wir hier im Norden auch auf den Frühling! 
Die ersten Krokusse zeigen schon ihre Farben, ansonsten sieht's noch ziemlich trostlos aus.

Geschneit hat es nun seit ca. 1 1/2 Wochen nicht mehr - und Schnee mag ich auch nicht mehr sehen....
Die Temperaturen lassen noch zu wünschen übrig - heute kaum mehr als 5 - 6°, aber trocken.

Ab Morgen soll's denn auch bei uns in den zweistelligen Plus-Bereich gehen, aber auch nur bis Sonntag, dann soll's bereits wieder kälter werden und auch Bodenfrost geben...

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Dodi

Freue mich schon auf morgen .... die +°C werden gut tun ....

Gerade eben ist der Schneepflug durch unsere Gasse gefahren 

+ 10cm seit ich zu Hause bin .....

     
Bilder von jetzt

Na da haben die Kanäle morgen einiges zu tun


----------



## Christine (16. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Ihrs,

armer Helmut rh

Ich hab heute die Forsythie mit bunten Eiern dekoriert - das ist aber auch weit und breit das einzig Bunte...

Aber ich hab auch ein paar Krokusse entdeckt. Wenn morgen wieder ein bisschen Sonne ist, müssten sie aufgehen.


----------



## Conny (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 armer Helmut :knuddel
Aber der Frühling kommt!!!


----------



## Mercedesfreund (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..zZ sind hier 13,5° und die Sonne ist auch da


----------



## Conny (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Er ist da 

Der Frühling​
Ich war schon eine Runde im Garten :gdaumen   Sonne, blauer Himmel, leichter Wind 14° im Schatten und gefühlt 20° in der Sonne


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Conny

Ich glaub es erst wenn ich es sehen kann ..... Foto 

Bis später ... mach mich auf die Heimreise


----------



## Conny (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*





 

reicht das?


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Danke Conny

Jetzt glaub ich es ....

bei uns im Moment (16:08) +6,2°C, die Sonne lugt durch "Schleierwolken" hervor ....

     

Der Frühling liegt in der Luft ..... wird bei uns aber noch ein bisserl dauern bis der Schnee weg ist .... denke am Wochende wird`s soweit sein ..... schaun mer mal


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Es geht aufwärts


----------



## Christine (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,

ja, er ist da - heute bis 19 Uhr im Garten gewerkelt - war das schööööööööööööööööön!


----------



## Dodi (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ui, Christine,

bis 19.00 Uhr im Garten? Da war's doch schon dunkel!

Aber war ein recht schöner Tag heute - wir hatten bis zu 11°, leider nur wenig Sonne, aber immerhin trocken. 

Ich werde den morgigen Tag nutzen, um schon mal im Garten zu werkeln - denn am Freitag soll's ja schon wieder Regen geben.


----------



## Christine (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi Dodi,

Dämmerung  - fürs Zusammenräumen (wir haben noch gehäckselt) hat es alle  mal gereicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mal so nebenbei,
nach dem langen doofen Winter hab ich bei 10° + einfach nur gute Laune 

Und.... alle waren heute im Garten am muckeln, zum totlachen. Überall surrten die Maschinen, überall waren die Leute im Garten...... SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Aha ... Überall waren die Gartler unterwegs ...... Bääääähhhhh ... ich habe ein Nachmittagsnickerl :muede gemacht 

Dann eine  mit meiner Gattin gemacht, zwischen durch 1 und 2 gebaut ..... 

Mann oh Mann ..... ich freue mich mit Euch 

Auf das der Frühling uns erhalten bleibt ....


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Morgen

Die Nacht verlief sternenklar und trocken ... dem entsprechend Kühl war es .... mußte Eiskratzen am Auto 

Wird heute ein schöner Tag ... 16°C sind angesagt 

Allen die im Garten schon werkeln können, wünsche ich einen :gdaumen


----------



## Alexandros (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Huhu,

hier wird es heut auch 16 grad
Gestern früh war noch eine dünne Eisdecke auf dem Teich, aber das hat sich nun hoffentlich erledigt.
Hab gestern auch das ganze Laub erstmal rausgefischt welches in den letzten 14 Tagen noch reingefallen ist. Die ersten Seerosenblätter entwickeln sich auch schon 

Leider war wohl der __ Reiher da 
Als der Teich im Februar aufgetaut ist waren alle Goldfische und Goldschleien noch da,
gestern und heute konnt ich nurnoch eine __ Goldschleie entdecken 
Ein __ Rotauge hat auch eine Wunde (könnt von einem Reiher sein)

Edit . Hab nun 11:30uhr die Wassertemperatur am Grund gemessen, 4,5 Grad (noch ganz schön frisch).
 Da mein Teich ziemlich flach ist, ist er an der Oberfläche wenn die Sonne scheint immer Wärmer als unten.
Bin mal gespannt wie es heut Abend aussieht nach einem warmen Tag


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Abend

War ein wundervoller Tag heute .... Sonnenschein pur, bei einem Tageshöchstwert von 17,5°C.
Aktuell haben wir 9,4°C bei einem unangenehmen, kalten Lüfterl ....

Und ausgerechnet jetzt wo sich im Garten was rührt kündigt sich ein grippaler Infekt bei mir an ... die __ Nase läuft und läuft ....

Ich möchte mich für Heute verabschieden ... gehe mit einem heißen Tee ins Bett schwitzen ...

 

:cu


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend 

Schon irre was ein Tag wie heute an Temperaturen im Teich bringt, auch das Verhalten der Koi ist ganz anders als noch vor 2 Tagen


----------



## Dodi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

Auch in HH ist der Frühling heute zu Besuch gewesen! 

Hatten heute um 16° und in der Sonne war es schon richtig warm!
Der erste Kaffee im Garten in diesem Jahr schmeckte einfach himmlisch.

Die Krokusse sind weit aufgeblüht und den ersten Frosch, der sich zwischen den Steinen am Teich versteckt hat, habe ich quaken hören.

Au mann, da muss ich ja schnellstmöglich die Bachlaufbecken reinigen, damit die __ Frösche eine gefahrlose Zone für ihren Laich haben...


----------



## Christine (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Dodi schrieb:


> Der erste Kaffee im Garten in diesem Jahr schmeckte einfach himmlisch.





 Das kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Casybay (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
ja endlich wirds so richtig Frühling, 17°, und der Grill war heute abend auch schon im Einsatz.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Dodi schrieb:


> Der erste Kaffee im Garten in diesem Jahr schmeckte einfach himmlisch.



Ist ja Furchtbar 
Das Bierchen war da um längen besser 

Und dabei den Koi zugeschaut wie sie schon ihre Runden drehen und nach Futter betteln


----------



## Dodi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Tse, tse, Uwe  

Nachmittags gibbes bei uns noch kein Bier, das lassen wir uns abends schmecken...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Also bei uns ist noch Hell 


:smoki


----------



## Digicat (19. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Morgen

FRÜHLING .................. 



   

Wünsche einen schönen Freitag .... das Wochenende naht


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Was für ein schöner Tag .... 

 

Wolken und Sonne haben sich abgewechselt ....
Der Schnee hat sich schon fast vertschüsst :beten

Und ich war großteils, durch die Grippe  ans Bett gefesselt 

Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Gute Besserung Helmut 

Hier gehts auch voran 

 

Nun kommen wir aber in den gefürchteten Wassertemperaturbereich, die 10° Marke ist wohl morgen erreicht, dann so um die 10° fangen die __ Parasiten ihre Party an. Ich hoffe das meine Koi schon Munter genug sind um damit fertig zu werden :beten


----------



## Alexandros (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallöle,

heut hatte es teils 21Grad laut Auto-Thermometer :shock
Mein Teich hatte heut Abend schon 9,6Grad am Grund


----------



## Redlisch (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo, 
der Tag war zwar etwas durchwachsen bei uns, aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker 

Heute wurde dem kribbeln nachgegeben und ab Mittag am Teich gewerkelt, der Bachlauf mit seinen Staubecken gereinigt, die 2. Filtereihe mit EWS und UVC in Betrieb genommen, in der ersten die Helixtonne dazugeschaltet, und im Teich einiges an Pflanzen rausgeharkt ... Vatter Kneip wäre stolz auf mich gewesen 

Zum Abschluss gerade noch das erste Weizen am Blockhaus getrunken und die Fische gefüttert. Als es sich rumsprach das der dicke Frosch rote Mückenlarven dabei hat, kamen auch etliche Fische um sich durchzählen zu lassen. 3 Rotfedern, eine __ Nase, 3 Goldorfen, 2 blaue Orfen, ein dutzend Goldelritzen mit Nachwuchs, Bitterlinge, Blaubandbärblinge, 6 Goldfische in allen Farbvariationen, 3 Gründlinge, eine __ Schleie und 2 Koi. Spontan vermisst habe ich meine Karpfen, den Rest der Schleien und die Karauschen, aber mal abwarten - man muß sich ja wie jedes Jahr erstmal an mich gewöhnen.

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt nun 8,7 °C in 2m tiefe, 14 Minuten Sonne hatten wir heute und 4,4 l/m² Regen, die Lufttemperatur betrug im max. 14,3 °C und im min. 10,1 °C, Wind um die 2 Bft.

Z.Z. sind noch 13,1 °C draußen und es riecht nach gegrillten.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Wassertemperatur bei ca.8grad,.. (im Flachwasserbereich an die 10grad),..  die Pumpe läuft 

habe heute im Wasser die alten Pflanzen etwas "aufgeräumt";..

aktuell hat die __ Kröten/ Frosch Wanderung eingesetzt,..    (bevor überall Laichschnürre dran hängen )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ja Micha,
es geht steil nach oben 

 

Und eine Kröte war auch schon hier, die ich aber nicht so gerne mag, aber egal.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Und eine Kröte war auch schon hier, die ich aber nicht so gerne mag, aber egal.



:shock  ich gehe im moment jeden Abend mit einem Eimer vor die Türe und sammel die von der Strasse auf (ohne Handschuhe )
und dann kommen Sie zum Waldrand und können dann selber entscheiden, ob Sie doch noch einen Abstecher "" in meinem Teich machen wollen...  

im Moment habe ich da Abends an die 10-20 __ Kröten am baden (ca. 5-10 __ Frösche und x-__ Molche)

mfG.


----------



## Redlisch (20. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo, 
bisher hatte ich bei uns noch keine __ Kröten gesehen.

Die letzten beiden Einträge machten mich jetzt aber neugierig.

Also raus zum Teich und siehe da :

 

mit Taschenlampe auf 40cm tiefe geknipst 

Bei 13 °C hält man es noch gut im T-Shirt draussen aus 

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

der Morgen begrüßte uns heute mit 0,8°C, raureifbedeckten Dächern und Nebel, durch welchen sich die Sonne durchkämpfte.

 

Seit Samstag läuft nun auch die 2. Filterreihe mit UVC und EWS, welcher schon ganze arbeit leistet.

 

Das der Frühling nun da ist zeigt sich auch an den Pflanzen, der __ Kalmus im Becken vom Bachlauf treibt,

 

im Filterteich ist alles frisch Grün

 

und auch am Ufer kommt das Leben zurück.

   

Der Tag war dann durchgehend sonnig, wobei wir aber "nur" 12,7 °C gegen 15:30 Uhr erreichten.
Die Temperatur im Teich ist von gestern 9,4°C auf 7,4°C heute vormittag gesunken, hat sich aber dann wieder auf 9°C hochgeschaukelt.

Axel


----------



## mitch (23. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo,

heute morgen sah es noch so aus 

 

aber nun kommt die sonne durch


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Upps ... Mitch, da habt Ihr aber eine gewaltige Nebelsuppe 

Im übrigen sieht man dem Bild an, das es mit deiner "Neuen" aufgenommen wurde .... 
Das Bild ist viel feiner durchgezeichnet und zeigt viele Details


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus 

Wien; von der Früh weg Sonne pur ..... aber bei nur 5°C ..... jetzt 18°C .....

Der __ Flieder beginnt zu sprießen
 

und auch eine "Wilde Rose" beginnt sich in der wärmenden Sonne zu räckeln


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Wien; ein Tag wie gestern .... gleiches Wetter .. nur noch ein bisserl Wärmer ... jetzt im Moment 21°C ....

Freue mich schon auf den Tiergarten Schönbrunn heute ... um 15:00 gehts los 

Hoffe es gibt eine herzeigbare Fotoausbeute :beten


----------



## Alexandros (30. März 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallooo,

14 Grad Wassertemperatur  Lufttemperatur ist im Moment so gefühlte 21 Grad, laut Thermometer sinds aber nur 19.
Hier ist es trotz ein paar Wolken und bissl Regen ab und zu jeden Tag ziemlich warm.


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen am Karfreitag

Es hat über Nacht stark abgekühlt ... das Auto war angezuckert .....
Im Moment hat 4,3°C bei leichter Bewölkung ... die Sonne kämpft mit ein paar Wolken ...

   
Auf den Bildern kann man sehr gut die Schneefallgrenze erkennen


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

so kalt war es schon seit einiger Zeit bei uns nicht mehr wie heute morgen.

0,7 °C, der Steg war mir Rauhreif bedeckt.
Z.Z. haben wir strahlenden Sonnenschein bei 5,7 °C

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

nachreich:

 

Sonne, 9.6°C und das Wasser ist klar 

Axel, und wieder ab in die Küche, inner Stunde ist die Bude voll und das nach 3h Schlaf


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Axel



Und ...... Mahlzeit ..... viel Vergnügen beim Fest`l


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Was für ein schöner Morgen .... 

   

Strahlender Sonnenschein bei momentanen 8,5°C, kein Wind ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mal wieder ein Wetterupdate

 

Man merkt es den Koi auch an, die fressen wie die Wilden


----------



## karsten. (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo

Weimar 16:30 gerade die *15* l/m2 überschritten 

die Frisur hält  

mfG



lasst den Kachelmann frei !


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

"Nordfrankreich" (Nähe KA):

"Schnürlesregen" schon den ganzen Tag, ohne Pause bei geschmeidigen 8°C :beten


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Karsten.

Bei uns sind es seit gestern abend mittlerweile >18mm, aber der Boden hat es gebraucht und die Pflanzen erst recht.
Nun ist der Teich samt durstigem Ufergraben auch ohne Wasserfass wieder randvoll. 
Ab Morgen wirds dann wieder besser und vor allem langsam wärmer.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

wir können 15,5l Regen in 24h melden, bei z.Z. kühlen 4 °C Lufttemperatur ....

Axel


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin.

Das (hoffentlich) Endergebnis: Seit Mittwochabend: 22 mm (oder auch Liter) Regen pro Quadratmeter. Teich ist randvoll, Lufttemperatur noch sehr kühl.

Ab So. ist schon wieder "neues Nass" von oben angekündigt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Aktuell 3,1°C   und  6Liter seit 0:00h

Ich wusste ja, warum ich meine Winterreifen noch drauf habe  

PS: Axel, mit fällt mal wieder dein aktueller Stand der Bilder auf,..  da ist mal wieder ein Update fällig


----------



## Redlisch (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

gestern waren die Höchstwerte 8,5 °C, Tiefstwerte 4 °C. 
Es hat 0,88l/m² Regen gegeben und 0h Sonnenschein.
Das Wasser hat die 10 °C Marke wieder erreicht 
Dementsprechend lustlos sind die Fische wieder ...

Axel

PS @ Micha:

Was erwartest du für Bilder ?
Es war lange Winter, da ist nichts am Teich geschehen, bis auf das ich seit 2 Wochen, so ich mal Zeit finde, an einem neuen Beet werkele....

Wenn ich die Projekte dieses Jahr firmenmäßig sehe, werde ich wohl auch selten zuhause sein... :evil

Aber naja, wer nicht da ist, kann kein Geld ausgeben...
Vater Staat wird sicherlich auch mal wieder die Hände aufhalten und min. nen 1000er haben wollen...
Im Dezember die Wohn/Esszimmer renovierung, der neue Fernseher, die neue Reelbox etc. waren auch nicht billig.... wieder 6k € weg....

Ich habe das Gefühl, ich kann das Geld garnicht schnell genug reinholen - so wie es rausgeht :?
Irgendwie standen auch noch neue Massivholzmöbel im Kolonialstil auf der ToDoListe 

Nächstes WE steht der Heckenschnitt an (120m), da wird der Fendt wieder rausgeholt und der Teich muss warten... alle 2 Jahre muß ich das wohl mal machen...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

So,.. bei uns ist es nun richtig warm,.. heute ist es schon über 7°C :smoki 

Nachdem das Wasser diesen Monat schon einmal über 15°C hatte (im Flachbereich),..
schwimmen die Fische nun eher bei 8°C rum.
 

@axel: ich meinte ja auch keine riesen Investitionen  sondern eher die pflanzliche Entwicklung,..
wie z.B. die Moosbildung und das zuwachsen vom Upferdamm (der Ufermatte), oder
das zuwachsen vom Wasserfall,..

oder wie sich die Pflanzen im Filtergraben machen,..

ich selbst habe mir aktuell wieder ein paar Pflanzen bestellt, gucke aber gerne einmal "über den Teichrand" 
ob ich bei anderen Usern schöne Pflanzen entdecken kann, und wie die da "wirken",.. 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Heute mal gerade 9°C Lufttemperatur, Himmel grau und regnerisch.
__ Pieper zwitschern, es MUSS doch endlich wärmer werden.
Fischis drehen "oben" ihre Runden und betteln um Futter,
selbst wenn es nur die Hunde sind, die sie am Teichrand sehen
Kommt wohl daher, daß die Hunde mich immer begleiten und zuschauen, wenn ich die Fischis füttere.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Wetterfrösche

Hmmmm .... was soll ich schreiben .... am 15.05.2010 ... brrr, der Winter kommt zurück 

6,7°C, starker Regen ... wir würden sagen "es schiett aus olle Schafföln" und starker böiger Wind, 100 Km/h sind vorhergesagt ... naja, die Hälfte, genauer 55 Km/h sind schon übers Haus gestrichen .....


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Lagebericht ....

Entwarnung ... kein Schnee .... :beten

4,7°C, Regen .... Sturm mit bis jetzt gemessener Spitze von 78,1 Km/h 

Dem entsprechend sieht es so aus ...

Der Griller steht normal sehr gut und ist durch die Rundungen auch Windschlüpfrig
 
Das Frühbeet im Hintergrund wehte der Sturm auch davon ist ist mit Randsteine jetzt gesichert 

Die Nachbarsbirke neigt sich stark Richtung unseres Daches, hoffe sie hält dem Sturm stand :beten
 

Ansonsten ... nur viele Blätter und Äste ....
     

Bis jetzt also noch glimpflich davon gekommen, hoffe das es den anderen "Teichlern" auch gut geht :beten und keine Schäden zu beklagen sind


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hui, das hätte ja aber noch schlimmer kommen können - also Glück im Unglück! 

Hier in Berlin-Tegel ist es kühl und windig - richtiges Arbeitswetter! 
Nachdem die Eisheiligen ja nun vorbei sind  (hoffe ich jedenfalls) habe ich an die weitere Bepflanzung meiner Blumenkübel gemacht, damit die Terrasse wenigstens ein klein wenig einladender aussieht, sah ja bis jetzt aus wie Winter .Es soll je heute nachmittag mal ein wenig die Sonne durchlugen durch die dicke Wolkendecke - lassen wir uns mal überraschen!


----------



## Kurt (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

auch bei uns im Ländle ist es nur trüb und regnerisch bei 8 ° - aber beinahe Windstill. 
Da die Fotos nur eine traurige einsame Wasserlilie hervorbrachten (sonst sind um die Zeit ja schon Seerosen am blühen), versuchte ich es mal 'UNTERWASSER'  -   tja - es fehlt hier auch der richtige Glanz der Sonne - um wirklich gute Fotos zu machen - nicht mal die Bitterlinge wollten mit aufs Foto, nur die __ Muscheln, __ Schnecken und Kaulquappen kamen mir nicht aus 

Dazu noch eine Stimmung von vor ner Woche, da hat die Sonne wenigstens zwischendurch für super Eindrücke gesorgt.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee, 

Kurt


----------



## Redlisch (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hiho,

gestern hat es von 7 bis 14 Uhr geregnet, bei 4,8 °C.

Heute hatten wir den ganzen Tag Sonne bei max. Werten von 16,2 °C

Schon verrückt dieser Mai ...

Axel


----------



## Fluni81 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin Moin!

..hier fängt der Tag schon herrlich sonnig an..und kalt isses auch nicht..ich würd lieber Zuhause bleiben

gruss antje


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hiermit melde ich aus der Süd-Ost-Pfalz traumhaftes Sommerwetter 
Da mein Teich von ~0900 Uhr bis 1900 Uhr in der Sonne liegt habe ich meinen "Schuppis" das Sonnensegel gegönnt. Da waren sie auch sehr dankbar, denn die gesamte Mannschaft hatte sich unter die Schwimminsel verzogen.
Und unserem dicken "Washington" gefällt der Schattenplatz auch.

     ​


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..hier schüttet es heute morgen wie aus Küüübeln
Naja, wenigstens der Teich füllt sich so selber wieder auf


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

In Berlin Nord-West ist es wechselnd bewölkt, einige Tropfchen Regen kamen auch schon, aber auch mal sonne zwischendurch. Irgendwie kann sich das wetter nicht entscheiden , aber es ist relativ warm, jetzt schon 16 Grad.


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.

Da kommt für Berlin (und andere) noch was: * defekter Link entfernt *

Auch für uns...


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

bei uns hat es heute gegen 7 Uhr 2,5 l geschüttet, seit dem ist Ruhe.

Wie haben i.M. 21 °C Sonnenschein, ab und zu zieht eine tiefschwarze Wolkenfront rüber, behält ihre Last aber für sich.

Mal schauen was der Tag so bringt, fest steht jedenfalls, ab morgen geht es temperaturmäßig wieder bergab und regentechnisch bergauf 

Axel

EDIT: Ich habe mir gerade mal die aktuelle Wetterlage angeschaut, noch sind wir hier an der Grenze der Regenfront. Nördlich von uns Regen, südlich Sonnenschein ...


----------



## KlausS. (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Tagchen
In Gaggenau/BaWü. momentan strahlend blauer Himmel und sonnige 25 Grad. Ich könnt mich glatt dran gewöhnen.

Viele Grüsse und einen schönen Feiertag wünscht euch Klaus


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 - ih wat fies, ey

15°, Wolken, Schauer


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Redlisch schrieb:


> regentechnisch bergauf .



na viel mehr bergauf gehen kann es hier regentechnisch nicht mehr!


----------



## paper (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Melde aus dem heute sonnigen Kärnten z.Z. 22.5°, ganz leicht windig.

Wir waren schon 2 Std. mit dem Rad unterwegs, schön wars!


----------



## paper (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> na viel mehr bergauf gehen kann es hier regentechnisch nicht mehr!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 64611



Hallo Hexlein,

schade, dass es bei euch regnet!

In der Nacht ging bei uns  ein Platzregen nieder, nicht viel.


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

wie gesagt, wir (bei Hannover) sind genau an der Wettergrenze.

Vor 3 Minuten (1,5mm Regen in 2 Minuten):
 

Vor 2 Minuten (Blauer Himmel, mit wenigen weissen Wölkchen):
 

uns so steigt die Luftfeuchtigkeit immer weiter  (85% bei 20 °C), Donner ist auch schon zu vernehmen ...

Axel

Edit: gerade gesehen: Aktuelle Warunung vor Gewitter mit Starkregen (10-20l/m²), von 13:08 bis 14:10 gültig... ausgegeben 13:08 Uhr
Man DWD, aus dem Fenster schauen kann ich selber, man warnt im vorraus, nicht wenn es da ist.
Man davon abgesehen, war es wie immer nicht so schlimm wie der DWD behauptet ... 
Mal als Tip: Warnung vor markanten Windboen hätte besser gepasst


----------



## hoboo34 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Also wir sitzen hier seit 3 Tagen im Hochsommer.
25-30 Grad 
Die Steine der Terrasse kannst du ohne Schuhe nimmer betreten. Von mir aus könnte es so bleiben.


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 Unerhört! 



Aber es sei euch gegönnt! 

Hier im Cuxland ist es bei 14° so dunkel, dass wir im Haus Licht anhaben... 

Und so sieht es draußen aus:  

Schietwetter...


----------



## Redlisch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Also wir sitzen hier seit 3 Tagen im Hochsommer.
> 25-30 Grad
> Die Steine der Terrasse kannst du ohne Schuhe nimmer betreten. Von mir aus könnte es so bleiben.



Der Wind hat von NW auf W /WSW gedreht, seit Stunden pralle Sonne bei 23°C.

Das Wasser ist auf 2m bei 16,6°C und oben 20°C.
Ich war gerade 2h im Wasser am rumkeschern, sehr angenehm.

Allerdings haben wir dabei heftige Windboen, aber der Wind ist warm, von daher geht es.

Ich hoffe mal die Wetterlage wird bald mal stabiler. Normal ist das eher April mit dem auf und ab. Ab Mai/Juni sollten sich die Nord und Ostsee soweit erwärmt haben, das sich das Wetter beruhigt. Ich sehe das i.M. noch nicht so.
Wenn das so bleibt dann ist der Sommer nur Tageweise da, aber noch ist nicht aller Tage abend...

Axel


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Gerade ist hier in Berlin-Tegel eine Gewitterfront durchgezogen mit Starkregen und teilweise Hagel. Im Moment beruhigt sich das Ganze wieder, aber es ist ziemlich finster und es hat sich merklich abgekühlt - diesmal hatten die Wetterfritzen mal recht mit ihrer Prognose .
Und wie passend jetzt meine Signatur ist .


----------



## Candira (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Die Gewitterfront ist nun hier auch durchgezogen, mit Böen und Starkregen. 

Nun regnet es "nur" noch bei ca. 19 Grad.


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Heute mal angenehme Temps .... jetzt noch 21,2°C .. der Wind ist eingeschlafen .... und paar Wolken trüben den Himmel ...

Untertags ....
 
wobei es in der Sonne garnet auszuhalten war .... man suchte Schatten ... 

Fernsicht .... gut 50 Km .... Leithagebirge, Siegraberberg, der Sender ... im Burgenland
 

Wenn es hoffentlich so bleibt ..... :smoki


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo,

vorhin um 19:00 war es auch bei uns vorbei mit der sonne - war noch schnell mit dem hund unterwegs , naja den foto hatte ich auch noch dabei


----------



## Fluni81 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier scheint herrlichst die Sonne..na guuut, ein bissel Wind geht..aber ist toll!!


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Es ist ziemlich kühl geworden, aber das Wetter ist trotzdem annehmbar, ein leichter Wind, Sonne und ein paar Wolken im Wechsel, zum draußen im Garten arbeiten eigentlich ideal!


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Wetterfrösche

Heute war ein passabler Tag, mit allem was dazu gehört ....

Sonne, ein Regenguß .... und jetzt Nebel

Den Nebel finde ich ungewöhnlich .... hat doch die Sonne bis zum untergehen geschienen, bei gut 23°C und bei einem Lüfterl.

Dann brach der Nebel herein, bei momentanen 18,1°C

Aber seht selbst


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

So ein verrücktes Wetter 

Ein Tornado zog ein Spur der Verwüstung durch den "Wienerwald" .... in der "Buckligen Welt" kam es durch Starkregen zu Murenabgängen, wobei auch ein Todesopfer zu beklagen war ... und das alles heute Nachmittag ...

Da stellen sich die paar heutigen Gewitter bei uns zu Hause als Klacks heraus :beten


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

moin

das sind 60 l auf den Meter in 20 min 


   

ich weiß  zu flach , keine Kapillarsperre , kein Substrat und zuwenig Pflanzen 

  
schönabend


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Und wir hier kriegen keinen Tropfen ab! Sonne pur, Hitze - jetzt noch 37 Grad - es ist nicht  zum Aushalten! Waldbrandgefahr höchste Stufe, alles verdorrt! Man kann ja nicht den Wald giessen. Nur vor der Tür hier die Bäume bekommen Wasser von uns. Heute nacht soll es möglicherweise mal ein Gewitter geben und ein paar Tropfen fallen - allein ich glaube daran nicht. Morgen nur noch 30 Grad, aber ab Donnerstag wieder 35 Grad und mehr. Und das soll lt. Wetterfritzen bis Ende des Monats so bleiben! Ich hasse Hitze!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo

endlich Regen, der auch was bringt. Seit ca. 2,5 Stunden ein schöner, nicht allzustarker Regen. Aber er läßt schon wieder nach. Die Temperatur ist angenehm.

Herrlich! Ich will mehr davon:beten

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Abend

Bei uns hier im südlichen Niederösterreich kein Regen, jetzt auch noch 26,6°C ....

Für morgen sind Gewitter, Hagel, Starkregen angesagt ... aber wie Maja ... ich glaube es erst, wenn ich es sehe/spüre 

Am Schneeberg brennt schon der Wald, seit Samstag, aber lese gerade "Brand aus" 

Was soll`s, ändern können wir es eh nicht, darauf einstellen, langsam bewegen , viel trinken ..... dann pack ma des scho


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend 
Wir brauchen hier in H auch dringend den Regen. Auch dem Teich würde eine kleine Abkühlung gut tun, 27Grad in 1,70 Meter Tiefe sind schon ne Nummer 

Aber irgendwie ist nichts in Sichtweite.


----------



## Inken (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin!

Landkreis Cuxhaven: Gegen 16.00h sah es bei uns aus wie bei Karsten. Der Sturm trieb die Gartenmöbel durch den Garten, der Teich lief über und die Straße stand unter Wasser. Nach ca. 30 min. war der Spuk allerdings wieder vorbei, aber es war auf 23° abgekühlt. Gegen 18.00h stach die Sonne dann wieder in gewohnter Weise.. 
Derzeit wieder 23°, leicht bewölkt, bin drauf und dran, mir Socken anzuziehen.. Glück gehabt! Wenn ich so nach Helgoland schaue..

Aber mein Auto ist wieder sauber! 

Ich stecke ganz viel kühle Luft in den Verteiler, damit ihr alle heute Nacht wieder durchatmen könnt!!!!


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



karsten. schrieb:


> ich weiß  zu flach , keine Kapillarsperre , kein Substrat und zuwenig Pflanzen



na - da brauch denn ja nix mehr zu sagen


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei uns war ja auch Gewitter und Sturm angesagt - gegen Abend kam es dann auch, 10 Minuten dunkel mit Donnergrollen und ca. 3 Tropfen Wasser pro m². Abkühlung? Hier nicht.


----------



## rut49 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

,
wegen der schweren Unwetter beneide ich wirklich keinen von euch, aber....
Regen hätten wir schon gerne etwas genommen.
Für OWL wurde eine Unwetterwarnung Stufe rot gemeldet, aber, bei uns war g a r   n i c h t s.
Kein Donnern, kein Blitz, keinen Tropfen Regen- nur ringsum schwarze Wolken.
Meine Pflanzen leiden mächtig, der Rasen ist fast durchgehend vertrocknet und ich wundere mich, dass meine Zinien blühen. Natürlich ist das Flachstück im Teich ein wenig grösser geworden. Bei unseren Wasserpreisen,  1m3 Abwasser z.B. 4,75Euro, überlegt man schon genau, was bewässert werden soll.
:cu u. LG Regina


----------



## Eugen (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi

bei uns war auch ein Gewitter vorhergesagt.
Pünktlich zum Feierabend (18:30) verdunkelte sich der Himmel und man hörte leises Donnergrollen.
Es kamen dann tatsächlich einige,wenige Regentropfen bis auf den Boden,der Rest ist wohl schon unterwegs verdampft. 
Jedenfalls stand ich kurz nach 19:00 draußen und hab meine Minis nachgefüllt.
Geschätzte 10 km weiter ging allerdings ein Platzregen runter,der immerhin Strassen und Keller überschwemmte. 
Aber heut soll es etwas kühler werden,sind nur 28° angekündigt.


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Bei uns war ja auch Gewitter und Sturm angesagt - gegen Abend kam es dann auch, 10 Minuten dunkel mit Donnergrollen und ca. 3 Tropfen Wasser pro m². Abkühlung? Hier nicht.



Genauso war es bei uns auch! 

Ich bin schon wieder am wässern hier ... :evil
Möchte auch endlich mal wieder Regen! Jetzt gibt es zwar ein paar wölkchen am Himmel, aber es sind schon wieder 26 Grad. Und die nächsten Tage soll es ja wieder heiß werden.
Und ich habe von einem Wetterfutzi gehört, dass das bis Ende Juli so bleiben soll- :evil


----------



## danyvet (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



rut49 schrieb:


> Bei unseren Wasserpreisen,  1m3 Abwasser z.B. 4,75Euro, überlegt man schon genau, was bewässert werden soll.



 WAS? ihr müsst für ABwasser zahlen??? Sooo teuer und dann ist es nicht mal Quell- oder Grundwasser!?!? Oh mann, ich hab wirklich Glück hier in Wien.


----------



## rut49 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Dany,
ja, so ist das hier bei uns. Man bezahlt Abwasser, das eigentlich gar nicht in den Kanal geleitet wird. Erst ab einer Menge von 15.000l ist das Abwasser frei.
Aber ich bin dran, habe ein Gerichtsurteil gefunden, wonach das rechtswidrig ist. Mal sehen, was die Stadt dazu sagt.
LG Regina


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Regina.

Gibt es bei Euch nicht die Möglichkeit einer zweiten Wasseruhr für den Garten?
Bei uns rechnet sich das leider erst nach ca. 15m³, da diese Uhr auch einen jährlichen Grundpreis hat...

Gerade eben habe ich den Teich und Ufergraben mit hartem, kalten Tiefbrunnenwasser per Wasserfass nachgefüllt. Gute 10cm hatten gefehlt. Das letzte Nachfüllen ist noch keine 2 Wochen her. :shock
 
Der Hofbrunnen enthält leider Nitrat und wurde noch nicht weiter analysiert, sodass er mir vorerst als Nachfüllwasser für den eigentlichen Teich zu unsicher ist. Das nehme ich maximal für den Ufergraben. 

Um zum Thema Wetter zurück zu kommen. 
Heute ist es halbwegs angenehm, gestern abend gabs viel Wetterleuchten (Blitze), dazu etwas Wind und wenige Tropfen Regen. Es war nicht mal 1mm. 
5km entfernt fielen immerhin 5mm Regen zu Boden. Diese waren aber heute auch nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett,..

apropos Wetter,.. und "Sonnenterrasse" ,.. wann geht es denn da weiter, wo
jetzt noch das Brett liegt  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mal ganz Aktuell das Wetter in H


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Micha.


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Annett,..
> 
> apropos Wetter,.. und "Sonnenterrasse" ,.. wann geht es denn da weiter, wo
> jetzt noch das Brett liegt



Ich glaub, in diesem Leben  ääääh Jahr wohl nicht mehr. 
Leider.
Wir hatten dieses Frühjahr ein paar andere Probleme zu lösen (u.a. überraschende OP bei meinem Pferd - insgesamt 3 Tierklinikaufenthalte), sodass schlichtweg die Kohle dafür derzeit fehlt.
Außerdem hat mein Männe mittlerweile andere Ideen bezüglich Fundament im Kopf.


----------



## rut49 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett,
Ich könnte einen Zwischenzähler einbauen (lassen), aber erst wenn über diesen Zwischenzähler 15000l gelaufen sind, dann ist das Abwasser frei. D.h. ich müsste erst einmal 15000l verbrauchen, um in diesen Genuss zu kommen. Da Trinkwasser für uns alle kostbar ist, halte ich es für Verschwendung, alles zu bewässern, damit ich 15000l und mehr verbrauche. Wir sammeln schon Regenwasser (Zisterne 2000l), Spülwasser aus der Waschmaschine, damit wenigstens einige Blumen überleben. Den Teich habe ich gestern mit 2500l Frischwasser aufgefüllt (hätte noch mehr sein können.)  Seit  3Wo. hat es nicht mehr geregnet- bei Sandboden-  geht fast nix mehr.
Aber was soll ich meckern, meine Pflanzen können ersetzt werden- ,bei euch geht´s um die Existens, da kann man schon das   kriegen. 
Einen schönen Tag Regina


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



rut49 schrieb:


> .. Spülwasser aus der Waschmaschine, damit wenigstens einige Blumen überleben.



 was macht Ihr mit dem "vielen" Spülwasser aus der Waschmaschine ??  
Meine 70Jahre alte Nachbarin schruppt damit auch immer die Terrassensteine draussen,..
(und ich "freue" mich dann immer über die Tensiede im Grundwasser :__ nase  )

mfg. Micha


----------



## pälzer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

also gefühlte Temperatur könnte bei 50 Grad liegen :__ nase

gruß maik


----------



## rut49 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Micha,
ist das nicht ein bißchen übertrieben?
Minimum an Waschpulver, kein Weichspüler, Wasch- u.1.Spülwasser in den Kanal!!
Da gibt´s nicht mehr viel Tenside. Oder hab´ ich 
Es geht ja auch um Wettermeldungen, und ich will nicht vom Thema ablenken.
LG Regina


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei uns sind gerade die Temperatur von 31°C auf 18,5 °C abgestürzt.

Dabei hat es ordentlich gerummst,..

Das Teichwasser hat aber immer noch 26grad,..

@rina,.. war auch nicht bös gemeint  die Nachbarterrasse ich auch gross,..
ich wüsste aber nicht, was ich mit dem Abwasser der Waschine mache könnte,..
wenn ich keine Kupferrohe hätte würde ich eher Teichwasser als Brauchwasser bei der Klospülung einsetzen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ich beneide dich! Hier immer noch 29 Grad, die Sonne geht glutrot unter, und so fühle ich mch auch - wie gebraten!


----------



## Inken (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin!

Noch 28° im Cuxland, drückend.. Im Südwesten wird der Himmel bedrohlich schwarz; werden  gleich noch was auf's Jack kriegen...  Das Wetterradar hat's schon angekündigt.. :?

 Vielleicht sollte ich meine __ Kübelpflanzen schon mal hinlegen, bevor der Sturm sie umschmeißt..


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo endlich der erste Regen seit ... boahhh

Gegen 22 Uhr kam eine schwarze front auf uns zu, war gerade von der arbeit gekommen und noch schnell die UV-Lampen am tauschen.

Flasche Weizen und Frau geholt und ab auf die Terasse unterm Blockhausvordach.

Erst kam ein "Sandsturm", es sah aus wie Nebel, dann kamen kräftige Windboen und einiges flog durch die Gegend.

Danach ein Wolkenbruch von 5 l mit kräftigen Blitz und Donner, dann regnete es sich locker ein, bis jetzt 8,3l/m².

Die Temperaturen gingen von 29 auf 19 °C zurück.

Ich muss zugeben ich habe mich um 2h verschätzt, ich rechnete erst gegen 24.00 Uhr damit.

Eine richtige Wohltat draussen ....

Axel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo in die Runde
hier im Schwabenländle hat es seit mehr wie 10 Tagen um die 30°C, heute 36°C.
Da fällt mir immer Annetts Signatur ein: es ist zu heiß!
Somit flüchte ich mit den Kids an den Baggersee, der hat mittlerweile Warmduschertemperatur.
Seit drei Nächten gibts in Serie Gewitter, hier im Ort bisher ohne Hagel oder Sturmschaden.
Vorhin war mal der Strom weg, sehr romantisch bei Kerzenlicht!
Mit den nächtlichen Gewittern kühlt es Nachts wenigstens ab.
Mir der Luftfeuchte gibt die Hitze ein super Bremsenwetter :evil ich dufte nach Autan & Co. 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## rut49 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

,
Endlich haben wir auch mal einen Guss abbekommen!
Gestern Abend gegen 21Uhr: Himmel schwarz wie die Nacht, heftiger Wind, Donnern und Blitzen-dann Wolkenbruch! Nach ca. 30Min. Übergang zu leichtem Landregen.
Kein Unwetter- Blumen und Rasen sind versorgt- Regenfass voll - und wir waren dankbar für Regen und Abkühlung.
Heute haben wir leicht bewölkten Himmel, mässigen Wind und angenehme 25Gr.
So kann der Sommer bleiben.
Grüsse aus dem Lipperland  Regina


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ich habe nun auch noch eine neue "wetterstation" 

"diese" sitzt im 15Liter Eimer am Ende der neuen Gewürzschnecke meiner Frau  

   

mfG. Micha


----------



## sister_in_act (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

einen wunderbaren Tag wünsche ich euch

um 7'°° Uhr heute morgen: draußen  alles naß und der himmel bewölkt. dann gings los: ein wunderbarer, intensiver landregen bei nun 16°C.
die natur atmet auf, meine regenfässer werden voll sein und genieße das alles tatsächlich
die luft ist sooo gut... man hat das gefühl den sauerstoff zu riechen.
allen, die dringend auf regen warte wünsche ich, daß sie ebenfalls einen solchen guß abbekommen.

gruß und schönes wochenende
ulla


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin.

Gestern fleißig Gerste vom Feld zum Händler gefahren und gegen 15 Uhr bemerkt, dass ich die Klimaanlage besser etwas wärmer stellen sollte. 
Außerhalb der Maschine war die Hitze im Vergleich zur Innentemperatur fast nicht zu ertragen...
Abends wurde es dann etwas angenehmer. 

Gegen 24 h setze Wetterleuchten ein. Der Regen samt etwas Blitz und Donner kam aber erst gegen 7Uhr heut morgen. 
War das schön - im Bettchen liegen, den Tropfen zuhören und dabei noch etwas dösen.  
Jetzt ist es angenehm bei um die 19°C und bedecktem Himmel. Eigentlich ist noch mehr Regen über den Tag verteilt angesagt. Die vorhergesagten Unwetter dürfen aber gern da bleiben, wo der Pfeffer wächst. 

@Andrea


Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Da fällt mir immer Annetts Signatur ein: es ist zu heiß!


Hast Du die schon mal angeklickt? 
Leider läuft es kaum im Radio, wo es doch so gut passt derzeit.


----------



## Joachim (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin!

@Annett
Beim Klick auf den Link kommt bei mir das Konzert vom Anfang an - aber bei Youtube gibts es ja auch:

zu heiß ... <<< klick


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin Moin,

bei uns gab es gestern ein heftiges Unwetter. Es hat ordentlich gehagelt und viele Bäume sind umgeknickt.

Bei mir im Garten ist auch eine Tannenspitze der Nachbars Zwillingstanne gelandet - gleich gehts ans aufräumen.

   

So sahts bei meinem Nachbar aus.

 


Unser Park wurde ebenfalls gesperrt. Für heute Abend ist nochmal ein Unwetter angesagt - mal sehen, die Abwasserkanäle sind ja nun mit Blättern zu.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Soeben (13:30) ist ein schweres Hagelgewitter bei uns niedergegangen .... 39,3mm sind zusammen gekommen ..... 

   

Bei uns ist nix passiert, außer die Sträucher haben ein paar Blätter eingebüßt 

Allerdings dürfte es im tieferliegenden Ort zu gefluteten Keller geführt haben ... die Freiwillige Feuerwehr wurde schon 3x per Sirene alamiert 

Haben jetzt 21,9°C sehr angenehm erfrischend ... es nieselt noch ganz leicht, aber die Sonne versucht wieder durch die Bewölkung durchzustoßen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@ Annett

umpf - ne auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen 
das ist ein bischen reggae angehaucht, und das ist für mich sowieso Sommermusik!

 *träller*...*sing*...es ist zu heiß...lala...        - - - - - aber heut nicht mehr:

zu meinem aktuellen Wetter:
gestern in Serie schon wieder ein Nachtgewitter, ohne Hagel-, Sturm-, Wasserschäden und heute zum erstenmal seit gut 10 Tagen keine Temperaturen über 30°C sondern frostige 24°C und es guckt nach Regen aus

am Baggersee gesten hatte das Wasser in ca. 2m Tiefe 28°C, ich konnts kaum zu glauben, so klein ist der See ja nun nicht
       
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
...die echt froh ist, wenn die Gewitter nicht so abgehen wie bei Ralf oder Helmut!


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

bei uns nix Unwetter - zarter Regen in der Nacht und angenehmes Arbeiten bei 24°.

Annett, bei uns spielen sie es andauernd im Radio - zumindest auf dem Sender, den wir hören. Wenn ich es einmal zum Frühstück hatte, träller ich es den ganzen  Tag - es hängt einfach fest....  -  Meine Lieblingsversion


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hier hätte ich noch ein paar Ansichten:

das war mal ein Park:

  
  
 

Und hier 50m von meinem Zuhause entfernt:

 

Und so sahs gestern Abend aus (...Stativ war nicht so schnell zur Hand)

 

Und hier ein paar Fotos [DLMURL="http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gelsenkirchen/Unwetter-im-Stadtnorden-id3245609.html"]der WAZ[/DLMURL] von direkt danach

einige Häuser hat es auch erwischt.

Die abgebrochene Tannenspitze ist nun beim Nachbarn und die Pflanzen atmen wieder auf - alle haben überlebt. Die Clematis treibt ja sowieso nächstes Jahr neu aus und die Hortensie wurde etwas beschnitten.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Ralf

Upps ... na das schaut ja net gut aus .... Weltuntergangsstimmung 

Gott sei Dank ist ja bei Euch im Garten "alles" heil geblieben


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Danke Helmut, jeep da haben wir noch richtig "Glück" gehabt.


----------



## Dawn (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Soeben (13:30) ist ein schweres Hagelgewitter bei uns niedergegangen .... 39,3mm sind zusammen gekommen .....
> 
> ...


Hab zu Mittag an euch denken müssen, als ich die ZAMG-Seite ansah, bei euch wars tieflila......
Gut, dass bei euch nicht mehr kaputt gegangen ist!
Wir hier hatten zeitgleich einen ordentlichen Starkregen (wohl die einzige Wiener Gegend mit sowas), dass ich unser Teicherl nachher ein bissl erleichtern musste, so starker Regen, dass sogar unser Terrassendach nicht mehr dicht gehalten hat - leider stand ich grad dort drunter und kochte was Schnelles (im Haus ging gar nix mehr).
Es hat danach auf 27° abgekühlt gehabt, mit extremer Luftfeuchtigkeit, und das bisserl Sonne hat wieder auf 30° aufgeheizt, tierisch, man hat fast den Eindruck als wäre es leicht nebelig, so feucht ist die Luft......
Ich fürcht mich schon vor dem Abend und der Nacht....... Ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr hatten wir bei sowas nämlich nur mehr ein halbes gedecktes Dach *grusel*.......

@ Ralf: Wahnsinn, was sich bei euch abgespielt hat!!!


----------



## Dodi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend zusammen!

Oh Mann, bei Ralf und Helmut ging's ja ganz schön rund! 

Bei uns war es gestern noch 32° warm und wir haben bis nach Mitternacht im Garten gesessen. Dann kam letzte Nacht nur ein wenig Regen, der schnell wieder weggetrocknet ist.

Der heutige Tag war angenehm bei max. 26°, meist bewölkt.
Vor etwa 2 Stunden begann es, sich komplett zuzuziehen und vor kurzem setzte leichter Regen ein - der ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder vorbei. Aber es soll noch etwas geben, wäre schön für den Garten. Ich komme ja kaum noch mit dem Wässern nach... :evil

Hoffentlich gibt's kein Unwetter! :beten

Schönes WE noch an alle!


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Irene

Nau servas .... da hats bei Euch aber dann auch ordentlich geschüttet 

Irgendwei werde ich das gefühl net los ... da kommt heute nochmal was ... is so eine eigene Stimmung 

22,9°C zeigt die Wetterstation .... mit ein bisserl einem warmen Wind bei ~ 25Km/h ....


----------



## danyvet (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

bei mir in Wien (genauer: 22. Bez., Kagran) war am Nachmittag nur Regen mit großen Tropfen.
Aber vor der Nacht hab ich auch schon Bammel. Es soll ja Sturm bis 100km/h geben und dazu ev. Hagel.
Irene, ich kann mich noch gut an voriges Jahr erinnern, es war an den letzten Tagen meines Urlaubs, muss so eine Woche später gewesen sein als heuer. Hagel fast waagrecht gegen die Fenster. Ich hatte soooo Schiss, dass es die Scheiben einschlägt, dass ich danach Rollläden einbauen ließ.
Die Aufräumarbeiten morgen am Teich werden sicher mühsam, vor allem, weil der Sturm morgen noch weiter gehen soll, angeblich.
Hab heute noch "vorher"-Bilder gemacht, damit ich dann sehen kann, wie schön mein Garten war :-(
Wünsche allen in der Unwetterzone alles Gute und drück die Daumen, dass nix passiert!!!


----------



## Dawn (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Stimmt.... Langsam wirds zusehends mehr Wind, er pfeift bereits...... Noch sind die Fenster großteils offen.....
Und noch ist Kleintöchting einigermaßen ruhig (bis auf ihr Zucker, der ist schon den ganzen Tag in höheren Sphären), sie hat voriges Jahr direkt unter der Fläche geschlafen, als die Ziegel losgepoltert sind.....
@ Dani: bei uns wars einen Tag vor dem Urlaub, nicht auszudenken, was los gewesen wäre, wenn wir den Urlaub wie ursprünglich geplant machen hätten können, dann wären wir mittendrin nicht da gewesen!!
Wünsch euch alles Gute und starke Nerven!


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Mädels, des pack ma scho .... 

Ich habe keine Bilder gemacht  ... bin zuversichtlich das es net so schlimm ausfällt, als es prophezeit wird


----------



## danyvet (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@Irene: ich war eh daheim, zum Glück!!! Fahr eigentlich fast nie weg im Urlaub, denn auf Teichistan in Gardenien ists einfach am schönsten 
und überhaupt, zu der Zeit, wo die Tomaten reif werden, kann ich doch nicht fortfahren. Wozu pflanz ich die denn? 
Aber mal schauen, ob die Tomaten morgen noch da sind


----------



## Dawn (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@ Dany: Naja, ein Wöchelchen können schon meine Eltern in Teichistan leben und mein Papa die Tomaten futtern.
Nun gut, im südlichen roten Zwickel regnets bereits, net schwach übrigens.....
Uns hats also erreicht......
Sicha packma das! Nur immer die Frage: wie


----------



## danyvet (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

falls es jemand live mitverfolgen will, wie es in Wien abgeht -> ein Freund von mir macht einen livestream ;-) http://www.ustream.tv/channel/behind-the-scenes-of-education


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Bei uns gehts jetzt auch los .... 

Blitz, Donner und noch leichter Regen und Wind .... bei immer noch 22,4°C .... wieder net G`scheit schlafen, aber net vor Hitze ....


----------



## danyvet (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

irgendwie find ich es nett, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die Bammel vor dem Unwetter hat. Da fürcht ich mich doch gleich weniger


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Dany ... gemeinsam fürchtet es sich leichter


----------



## Dawn (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

*hmh*
Außer ein bissl Donnergetöse und ordentlich Regen und ein bissl Wind war hier bisher nix los, hoffma mal, dass es so bleibt, dann wärma zufrieden!
Aber noch ists nicht vorbei!
Wie gehts euch?
Draußen hats lt. Thermometer grad 22°.


----------



## danyvet (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hier ähnlich. Donner sind mal heftig, mal entferntes Grollen. Viele Blitze, die tw. wunderschön sind, quer über den ganzen Himmel gehen, aber sonst tut sich (bisher) nicht viel. Wär schön, wenns so bleibt, ich brauch den Sturm ned unbedingt


----------



## Dawn (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Morgen!
Unser Resümee: 1,5 cm mehr Wasser im Becken, Erde wassergetränkt für die nächsten Wochen, mein Elstar-Apfelbusch hat sich weiter geneigt, ich fürcht, wir werden ihn demnächst raushauen müssen (d.h. beim nächsten oder übernächsten Sturm. Mit Geradeziehen ist nicht, der ist zu groß und mächtig und schief stehen lassen ist auch nicht, weil sonst kommen wir nimmer ins Haus  Und leider steht er auf einer schwachen Unterlage, die sich nur auf einer Seite "freigemacht" hat, leider nicht auf der Hauptwindseite.
Wie ists bei euch?


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

bei mir auch ca. nur 1cm mehr Wasser im Teich, keine Schäden. Nix is passiert, kein Hagel, kein nennenswerter Sturm, nur starker böiger Wind, aber gerade noch so, dass die Pflanzen es aushalten. Brauche also keine "nacher-Fotos" zu machen, sieht nämlich ziemlich genauso aus wie gestern, bis auf 3 Seerosenblätter, die sich aufgestellt bzw. umgedreht haben.
Soooo ein Glück gehabt, Wien ist verschont geblieben. Da hat der Gery Keszler (Lifeball-Initiator) wohl eine intensive Verhandlung mit dem Petrus gehabt (wobei die Eröffnung ja gegen Ende vorzeitig abgebrochen wurde wegen starken Regens).
Es ist jetzt endlich kühl im Haus, aber nur solange ich die Fenster offen lass. Kaum mach ich zu, klettert das Thermometer wieder auf 28°C, weil die Mauern noch so aufgeheizt sind. Die werden nicht so schnell abkühlen, ab morgen solls ja dann wieder sommerlich werden.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit

Gerade von der Graberei am Teich zum Mittagessen herein gekommen .... Hunger 

Wie bei Euch, keine Schäden, denn es war halb so wild 

Hat zwar die ganze Nacht "durchgeblitzt und gedonnert" und ca. 24mm geregnet bei teils sehr böigen Wind/Sturm ... Spitze hat die Wetterstation mit 49,6Km/h festgehalten ....

Einzig die Teichgraberei geht net so leicht wie mit trockener Erde ... die lehmige Erde ist ganzschön "angesoffen" 

Heute ist es wieder sonnig, bei momentanen 21,8°C und Wind, der es aber sehr erträglich macht, wenn man in der Sonne buddelt 

@ Irene: Schade um deinen Elstar-Apfelbusch , läßt er sich vielleicht stützen 

@ Dany: Würde aber trotzdem gerne deinen Teich wieder sehen, auch wenn du keine "Nachher"-Fotos machen brauchst


----------



## Dawn (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Digicat schrieb:


> @ Irene: Schade um deinen Elstar-Apfelbusch , läßt er sich vielleicht stützen
> 
> @ Dany: Würde aber trotzdem gerne deinen Teich wieder sehen, auch wenn du keine "Nachher"-Fotos machen brauchst


Freu mich schon auf die neuen Fotos heut Abend von dir *mitmzaunpfahlwink*
Nein, stützen ist ein bissl gefährlich: der Baum wächst irgendwo ganz nah an unserer Stromhauptleitung, muss den Stützpfahl net unbedingt da reinrammen:shock, und bei dem Riesenteil wär schon eine ordentliche Tiefe nötig, damit er wirklich aufgerichtet werden kann. Er hat knappe 20 cm Stammdicke und gut 3 Meter Höhe......

@ Dany: Ja, bitte, Fotos!


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Irene und Helmut: meine "vorher"-Fotos waren weniger vom Teich als vielmehr vom restlichen Garten, also die Stauden, Tomaten, __ Sommerflieder...alles was beim Sturm knicken kann 
Aber ich werde trotzdem jetzt mal mein Useralbum befüllen. Hab da noch gar nix drin


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Endlich...

37mm Regen seit Donnerstagabend.  Der Regenmesser ist fast am Ende seiner Skala angelangt. 

Die Ernte musste natürlich unterbrochen werden und wir können bei der Wassermenge heute vormittag nicht mal an die Stoppelbearbeitung denken, aber das Wasser hat wirklich gefehlt.
Die angedrohten Unwetter haben weiterhin einen Bogen um uns gemacht. Dafür sind wir äußerst dankbar. 
Hoffentlich bleibt das so. :beten


----------



## Casybay (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett,
seit ich die schönen Bilder vom Bauern Thread von Euch gesehen habe und die viele Arbeit bei der Hitze die Ihr habt, musste ich bei der schlecht Wetterfront auch gleich an Euch denken.
Prima, dass alles gut verlaufen ist für Eure Landwirtschaft und ohne Schäden an der Ernte


----------



## elkop (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

den ganzen tag gabs bei uns starkregen und ars..kalt!! 13 grad - brrrrrr
manche weizenfelder liegen flach. traurig.


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Kopf Hoch !

jetzt wird das Wetter wieder besser


----------



## danyvet (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

ja, super, und mein urlaub geht auch zu ende :evil


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hey das ist ein Schweizer der für Deutschland Wetter macht !


----------



## danyvet (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

und wer ist für dieses Sch....wetter in Wien verantwortlich? Ich bin SOOOO sauer!!! Gerade mal 4 Sommertage gehabt in meinem Urlaub (von 2 Wochen) 
dabei bin ich gemütsmäßig eh so vom Wetter abhängig


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

keine Ahnung !


Mozart


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Dany 

Der Bernhard Kletter 

Ach Dany .... Urlaub und gutes Wetter in Österreich ist wie Roulett spielen ... da mußt schon nach Paros zur Elfriede, wennst nur Sonne willst


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..macht der nicht nur Kugeln?,der Mozart..


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Genau, Werner, und vor allen Dingen nicht in Wien sondern in Salzburg. So, jetzt haben wir's den Ösis aber gegeben


----------



## danyvet (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Heute is überhaupt nur Dauerregen 
Nächstes Jahr nehm ich mir wieder die mittleren 2 Juliwochen, damit hats immer geklappt.
Weil, nix gegen die Elfriede, aber ich mag nicht nach Paros. Wie transportier ich denn meinen Teich dort hin?  Soweit ich weiß hat Elfriede ja keine __ Molche 
Naja, gut, dass ich noch viele Überstunden stehen hab, dann werd ich halt bei Schönwetter jeden Tag um 2 oder 3 Uhr schon heim gehen. Aber ärgerlich isses trotzdem, dass ich meinen Urlaub tw. umsonst verbraten hab.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen Dany

Ja, daß ist ein Pech ... hätte aber auch anders kommen können .... 

Gott sei Dank können wir das Wetter noch net beeinflussen :beten

Ps.: Wir fahren auch net weg .... da fällt mir ein ... habe ja heuer schon 4 Wochen Urlaub verbraten .....  ... Zuhause  ... war Anfang des Jahres ein bisserl turbulent ....


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo ihr Regengeplagten,

andersrum ist es aber auch nicht so schön. Hier in Berlin haben wir den ganzen Juni/Juli nur zweimal ein ganz klein wenig Regen gehabt, sonst nur Hitze. Der Wald verdorrt, die jungen Bäume haben alle schon keine Blätter mehr, der Boden nur noch Zuckersand, da kann ja nix wachsen. Man sagt ja, dass Berlin/Brandenburg langsam "versteppt".
Am Wochenende sind schon wieder 30 Grad angesagt - allerdings für Sonntagabend auch Gewitter und etwas Regen, aber wie ich unsere Ecke hier kenne, kriegen wir wieder nichts davon ab. Hab gestern mal die Radarbilder verfolgt - in ganz Deutschland gab es Regen - nur um Berlin/Brandenburg machten die Wolken einen großen Bogen! 
Na ja, wie ihr schon sagt, jedem kann man es halt nicht recht machen .


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



> Hallo ihr Regengeplagten,


 da fühle ich mich doch gleich angesprochen!
Ich habe gerade automatischen Teilwasserwechsel, mein Teich läuft seit Tagen in die Kanalisation über! Im Augenblick hats draußen 14°C und ich hab die Heizung wieder an!:crazy
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..so geht es mir auch. Aber der ganze Schmodder der bei der Hitze aufgestiegen ist bleibt unten. Sieht richtig schön aufgeräumt auf zur Zeit 

Freu mich aber jetzt schon auf das angekündigte Sommerwetter fürs Wochenende.
ja, ja...kaum ist der Kachelmann frei gibt es wieder besseres Wetter


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Das mit dem Wasser wechsel kann ich Gut Bestätigen Heute morgen vor m einer schicht habe ich meine Fische Gefüttert und Da muste ich auch feststellen das sich gerade durch den Starken regen fall in der nacht mein Wasser von der Natur Gewechselt wird...Ist doch Gut dan brauche ich das nicht immer machen 

Ab Heute soll es ja Wieder Besser werden bei uns im Pott...Schauen wir mal ob es was wird mit dem schönem Wetter...


----------



## paper (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Wir sind dankbar für den Regen. 

Es hat die ganze Nacht  geregnet und auch jetzt
regnets. Duch die Hitze im Juli, ist bei uns der Rasen verbrannt.

Für Sonntag wird  wieder  Badewetter vorausgesagt!


Helmut, ich finde nicht, dass Ö-Urlaub wie Roulett ist, musst nur zur richtigen  Zeit am richtigen Ort sein  

Wir haben  geschwitzt, am 22.07. auf 1800 HM 30°., am 20.07. haben Leute im
Obersee 2016 HM gebadet!


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Melitta

Glück muß der Mensch haben ....

Meine Schwester war während der "Hitzewelle" am Maltschacher See .... nau die is mit aner "Rinden" hamkuma ....

Deine Bilder sind sehr schön von deiner Wandertour ......


----------



## cpt.nemo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mit einem Wort  "NASS"
Und das, wo ich jetzt 3 Woche Urlaub habe. Morgen solls laut Wetterbicht ein bischen besser werden, aber dann kommt schon das neue tief. 
 Es herbstelt schon ganz schwer. Bald  muss ich das Laubnetz übern Teich spannen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Brigitte

Naja ... der August kann ja noch schön werden ... aber Heiß ... glaub ich nimmer und ich denke das ist uns eh allen lieber 

Und "Der goldene Herbst" hat doch auch seine schönen Seiten .... 

Ist halt nur blöd wenn man jetzt gerade Urlaub hat ... wenn`s so naßkalt ist


----------



## Dodi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

Bei uns isses im Moment gar ned so schlimm.
Tagsüber um die 20° (am Dienstag waren es sogar 25°) und recht wenig Regen, dafür umso mehr Wind.
Etwas mehr Regen für die Pflanzen könnte es ruhig geben, natürlich vorzugsweise nachts...


----------



## Dawn (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ich glaub, die Österreicher waren einfach am falschen Ort!
Wir waren grad ne Woche in der Oststeiermark und hatten zwar kein reines Badewetter, aber die Kids haben sich bis auf Freitag jeden Tag im Pool tummeln können! Es gab tagsüber nur am Freitag Regen (gut, Do. Nachm. hats in Graz dann auch mal kurz geschüttet), aber wir habens echt genossen! Endlich keine Schweinehitze mehr, das tat richtig gut!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,
heute strahlender Sonnenschein, Sommer bei 25°C - also Heizung wieder aus!
Die Fische im Teich sind auch gleich viel munterer und das Gras ist bei dem Regen geschossen, also ist auch noch mähen :evil angesagt  aber erst wenns kühler ist!


> Es herbstelt schon ganz schwer.


Bitte nicht, die 3 ¿ (Ironie) Wochen Hitze, das kanns doch nicht schon gewesen sein! :beten
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die lieber in der Sonne schwitzt als im Regen friert!


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei mir herbstelts auch schon, meine Forsithye hat schon ein paar Blätter abgeworfen 
Ich will auch noch länger Sommer!!!!:sauer


----------



## cpt.nemo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Heute war es sonnig und warm.
Hab ich gleich die Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt und Rasen gemäht


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Berlin heute morgen schon 22 grad, Sonne pur, dann Durchzug von einigen Wolkenfeldern und einge Regentropfen (wirklich nur ein paar ganz wenige Tropfen!) und nun scheint wieder die Sonne und es sind 28 Grad. Die Arbeit auf meinem "Steinberg" habe ich jetzt liegen gelassen . Geht heute abend weiter.


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen



			
				Dany schrieb:
			
		

> [OT]Off-Topic:
> 
> zb. haben sie jetzt grad im Radio in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass in Wien Simmering die Menschen bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehen!!!! So stark hat es in den letzen 2 Stunden geregnet! In Wien gibts normalerweise nie solche argen Wetterkatastrophen. Flughafen Wien ist gesperrt, die Öffis fahren nicht (Busse und Straßenbahnbetrieb eingestellt) oder nur im Notbetrieb (U-Bahn). Der Radiosprecher hat irgendwie eine zittrige Stimme, als er das sagte.... wirklich beunruhigend die Wetterlage zur Zeit [/OT]



Habs gerade in den Frühnachrichten gehört ..... schlimm ..... 

Bei uns hat mich nur ein wahnsinn`s Donner um 22:39 aufgeweckt (war gerade am einschlafen) das Haus hat gebebt ... muß wohl am G`länd eingeschlagen haben .....

Von den Regenmassen keine Spur ..... 7,7mm/24h ... Gott sei Dank .....

Jetzt scheint die Sonne bei 20,4°C ..... Dunst steigt aus den Wäldern auf ..... schaut schon richtig herbstlich aus ...... Die Wetterfrösche haben aber wieder 30°C angesagt ....


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier regnet es seit gestern abend mit Unterbrechungen, aber ganz seicht. So kann der ausgetrocknete Boden endlich Wasser aufnehmen. Es sind aber angenehme 18 Grad - aber für morgen sind hier auch 30 Grad und Schwüle vorhergesagt.


----------



## danyvet (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Digicat schrieb:


> Bei uns hat mich nur ein wahnsinn`s Donner um 22:39 aufgeweckt


bei uns war auch so gegen 22:20 ein Einschlag, dass ich zsammzuckt bin. Habe zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade mit meiner Mama telefoniert und 2 Sekunden nach dem Kracher war das Gespräch abgebrochen. Hatte dann für mehrere Minuten nur 1 Stricherl Empfang am Handy, sonst immer 4.
Ich war gestern abend in Trautmannsdorf (für alle, die es nicht wissen, das ist südöstlich von Wien, nicht weit), und bin von dort weg, als es angefangen hat zu blitzen. Auf der Autobahn war dann ein Starkregen...wahnsinn. Eine Stunde später war die S1 wegen Überschwemmung gesperrt. Na, da hätt ich aber blöd gschaut....

Ich finde, heuer hat es echt schon genug geregnet. Und geblitzt hat es auch schon für die nächsten 20 Jahre...
Bilanz: Bisher nur 5 mal Rasensprenger aufgedreht. Teich nur 1x nachgefüllt (blöderweise hats am Tag danach stark geregnet...), Poolwasser ist ständig zu sauer (musste in den letzten 10 Jahren immer nur pH-Senker anwenden, heuer erstmals pH-Heber!), __ Nacktschnecken ohne Ende, Gelsen...
Verrücktes Jahr!


----------



## Dawn (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Regenmassen, was sag ich nur.........
Teich ist sicher dauerübergegangen, muss noch bei meinem Lieserl-Nachwuchs Bestandaufnahme machen, obs welche weggeschwemmt hat, die Großen sind mir bei der Stippvisite vor Freude entgegengehüpft (Maaaannn, die hat kein Futter dabei??? Frechheit!!!)
Was aber weitaus schlimmer ist: dass unsere 2,5jährige Terrassenüberdachung einem Sieb ähnlich sein muss, alles auf der Terrasse ist durchweicht, es war, als würde alles bei leichtem Dauerregen im Freien stehen, von der Wand, zwischen Dach und Haus sind Bäche runtergeronnen................. Da ist wohl die xte Reklamation fällig, so kanns ja doch wirklich nicht gehen, ich hab von Anfang an gesagt, dass Silikon nicht die Dichtheit auf Dauer bringen kann (als es am Anfang an jeder Leiste reingesifft hatte).
Ja, und unser Modem ist hinüber, hat wohl ein Schlagerl bekommen, nett, wenn Mann das Internet arbeitsmäßig dringend braucht.... Wie gut, dass wir ein uraltes, einfaches als Notlösung daheim gebunkert haben.......... Leider nur für 1 PC tauglich......


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin.

Wenn man das so liest, sind wir ja doch wieder glimpflich weg gekommen.
Vorgestern 24 mm, diese Nacht nochmal 35 mm Regen - kein Gewitter, kein Sturm.
Der Teich ist mal wieder übergelaufen, der gesplittete Hof hat das Wasser unterdessen gut weggeschluckt. Direkt noch solchen Wassermassen denkt man immer, wie hätten ein Wassergrundstück. :smoki

Nur die Feldarbeiten inkl. Ernte gehen so eher schleppend voran.


----------



## Redlisch (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.


Digicat schrieb:


> Bei uns hat mich nur ein wahnsinn`s Donner um 22:39 aufgeweckt (war gerade am einschlafen) das Haus hat gebebt ... muß wohl am G`länd eingeschlagen haben .....
> 
> Von den Regenmassen keine Spur ..... 7,7mm/24h ... Gott sei Dank .....



Bei uns fing es gegen 21 Uhr an zu tröpfeln, hatte mir gerade mein Weizen zum Feierarbend rausgeholt. Dann wurde es immer kräftiger und ich saß fest. Da ich erst die Beleuchtung im Blockhausanbau wegen den Vlieserfoto`s fertig hatte, saß ich nun im Anbau mit meinen Bier und hoffte das es endlich nachläßt.
Gegen 21.30 Uhr kam meine Frau in voller Regenausrüstung zu meiner Rettung raus 

Es Regnete dann noch teils sehr heftig, sodaß die Regenrinnen es nicht mehr packten. Gegen 23.00 Uhr war es dann vorbei ...

Axel


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



> hatte mir gerade mein Weizen zum Feierarbend rausgeholt. Dann wurde es immer kräftiger und ich saß fest.



Das kann doch aber auch mal ganz gemütlich sein, wenn man so ganz alleine ist! 
Hat ja fast was von Meditation - du und dein Bier.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns ist und bleibt es schwül-warm ohne Regen. Dabei könnte der Garten eine gute Ladung gebrauchen.


----------



## Elfriede (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

ein heftiger Regenguss oder wenigstens etwas Wind wäre schön, denn die Hitze ist seit Tagen echt schwer zu ertragen. Das Thermometer auf meinem einzigen, ganztägigen  Schattenplatz zeigt im Moment 40°, der Teich 32°. Die Pflanzen leiden, einige Seerosen an Sonnenbrand.

Nächste Woche soll es sehr windig werden und darauf freue ich mich, denn Sand zwischen den Zähnen fühlt sich immer noch besser an, als der  salzige Schweiß.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo in die Runde,
hier wird es richtig Herbst!
Es regnet viel und  zum Grillen oder abends auf ein Bier auf die Terrasse zu sitzen ist es zu kalt und ungemütlich 
Morgennebel mit Tropfen in den Spinnweben, trübe, Wind... Temperaturen zwischen 18 - 19°C, die Sonne lässt sich kaum blicken!
Auch die Katzentiere finden es im Haus gemütlicher wie im Garten! 
Schaaaade!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

In Wien war gestern noch ein sehr schöner lauer Abend. Bin bis ca. 22 Uhr draußen gesessen, allerdings mit Sweatshirt. Hätte es aber noch länger ausgehalten, nur die Gelsen.....
Heute Nacht bin ich dann so gegen 3 Uhr aufgewacht, weil es wieder mal extremst geblitzt hat. Ich muss sagen, dieses Mal hab ich mich ein klein wenig gefurchten. Sooooo helle Blitze und im zehntelsekundentakt, also wie Stroboskoplicht. Uns es war genau über mir.
Subjektiv betrachtet war das das heftigste Gewitter bisher (nur auf die Blitzaktivität bezogen).
In der Früh war (bzw. ist immer noch teilweise) Hochnebel und es riecht wie im Wald. Eigentlich schön. Obwohl auch schon ein Frühherbst-/Spätsommerzeichen. Und es ist ziemlich schwül. 23°C und Luftfeuchte gefühlte 200%


----------



## Dawn (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



danyvet schrieb:


> In Wien war gestern noch ein sehr schöner lauer Abend. Bin bis ca. 22 Uhr draußen gesessen, allerdings mit Sweatshirt. Hätte es aber noch länger ausgehalten, nur die Gelsen.....
> Heute Nacht bin ich dann so gegen 3 Uhr aufgewacht, weil es wieder mal extremst geblitzt hat. Ich muss sagen, dieses Mal hab ich mich ein klein wenig gefurchten. Sooooo helle Blitze und im zehntelsekundentakt, also wie Stroboskoplicht. Uns es war genau über mir.
> Subjektiv betrachtet war das das heftigste Gewitter bisher (nur auf die Blitzaktivität bezogen).
> In der Früh war (bzw. ist immer noch teilweise) Hochnebel und es riecht wie im Wald. Eigentlich schön. Obwohl auch schon ein Frühherbst-/Spätsommerzeichen. Und es ist ziemlich schwül. 23°C und Luftfeuchte gefühlte 200%


Stimmt, der Geruch heute Morgen war voll mit Erinnerung an Urlaub von früher, wo wir immer neben dem Wald in einem Hochtal waren. Traumhaft..... Aber schwül ists heute nach dem Regen der letrzten Tage, man hat den Eindruck, man atmet flüssige Luft ein (gspaßig mit Asthma). Die Kleine war heute Dank ihrer Angst seit der Dachaktion voriges Jahr wieder bei uns herüben, hat sich dann aber, nachdem die Donner bis auf 1-2mal heute sehr harmlos grollten, doch wieder in ihr Bettchen verzogen.
Terrasse hatte heute wie erwartet auch wieder Überschwemmung, besonders toll  (Anm: unser Terrassenboden ist leider ein Baufehler und noch bis nächstes Jahr undicht, d.h. wir hatten früher Wasser in der Kellerdecke und dann im Winter horrende Feuchtigkeit und ständig Kampf gegen Schimmel, was durch die Überdachung bisher super verhindert worden ist, nächsten Sommer ist die Sanierung geplant)


----------



## Redlisch (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

Gestern war es bei uns recht schön.
Fast den ganzen Tag Sonne bei etwas über 23 °C, der Teich 20°C. Das habe ich erstmal ausgenutz und alte Seerosenblühten/blätter und __ Hornkraut unter zuhilfenahme des Schlauchbootes zu entfernen.
Anschliessend noch zu Fuss durch den Teich und das alte Zeug war schonmal draussen.

Meine Frau machte es sich im Liegestuhl gemütlich, abends wurde der Grill angeschmissen.

Das wird wohl für die nächsten Tage der letzte trockene Tag gewesen sein, im Moment haben wir 17°C bei 88% Luftfeuchte und Sprühregen der durch und durch geht 

Axel


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei uns scheint die Sonne, gefühlte 30 Grad  - allerdings habe ich mal wieder Steine bewegt . Aber es ist dermaßen schwül, dass einem schon beim Stillsitzen das Wasser läuft. Für den Nachmittag ist allerdings auch hier Regen angesagt. Aktuelle Temperatur 26 Grad.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



> Aktuelle Temperatur 26 Grad.


*boah!  *
aktuell habe ich 17°C, windig, bewölkt, Regen und Sonne!


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Heut abend soll es ja Gewitter geben - und für morgen ist so ein Wetter wie bei dir auch für hier oben angekündigt.


----------



## Dodi (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

Bei uns in HH gestern recht schönes Wetter mit bis zu 24°.
Heute bis auf einen Schauer am Nachmittag trocken, aber etwas windig bei max. 23°.
Grad hat es wieder angefangen, zu regnen.

Soll das der Sommer schon gewesen sein?  Ich meine die Hitzeperiode im Juli.
Sonst war eigentlich der August immer der schönste und beständigste Monat im Sommerhalbjahr...


----------



## Redlisch (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend,

bei uns ab 12 Uhr Dauerregen, bis jetzt 8,6l ...

Temperatur um die 17 °C... da muß ich mich halt draussen warmarbeiten :smoki

Axel


----------



## Goldi2009 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier regnet es seit heute morgen auch fast ununterbrochen. Ausgerechnet jetzt! Wasser steht in Teichgrube. Mist:evil.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
gestern wurden wir noch mal von der Sonne bei 27 °C verwöhnt, das Wasser im Teich hatte 18,5 °C. Ich habe die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und noch einige Runden im Teich gedreht.
Wir saßen dann noch nach dem Grillen bis 23.00 Uhr am Teich in angenehmer Runde.


Heute zeigte sich die Sonne selten, ab 18.00 Uhr zogen dann Schauerwolken ran und ein leichtes Gewitter kündigte sich an.

Die Wassertemperatur war auf 21.0 °C gestiegen und ich war ab 17.00 Uhr noch ne gute Stunde am Schwimmen, Tauchen und Pflanzen aufräumen. Der Vliesfilter quittierte mir das mit 1,5m vorschub ... Nach dem Schwimmen war das Wasser schon wieder klar, da ich gestern Mühe gegeben habe und die feinen Schmutzpartikel vom Grund aufgewirbelt hatte (2,5m Vlies verbrauch).

Mal sehen ob jetzt der Herbst kommt oder der Sommer noch einmal ein Comeback schafft.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Heute war ein wunderbarer Sommertag, bei gut 30°C in Wien.

Daheim war es net ganz so warm ..... aber sehr schwül lt. Nachbarn ...

Am Abend zog eine schwarze Wand auf und aus der Ferne hörte man ganz leises grollen.

Es wurde sehr finster .....

Diese Zulchenbilder sind zu dieser "Dunklen" Phase entstanden ....
    

Davor sind diese Bilder entstanden
   

Die Wetterfrösche haben für unseren Bezirk (Neunkirchen) nix gutes für die Nacht angesagt ... jetzt zwar nur mehr Gewitter (vorhin, vor einer Stunde, war noch Hagel/Sturm/Gewitter angesagt) aber auch das muß net sein, vorallem bei diesen heurigen Unwettern


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass nix kommt, Helmut. Für Wien haben sie nur Gewitter angesagt, aber weder Sturm noch Hagel. Ich schau immer auf der Website der Unwetterwarnzentrale


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Tagchen 

muss ja bald mal alle sein da oben

 

Und es gibt Unwetterwarnungen für unseren Bereich mit anhaltendem Starkregen


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier regnet es so gemütlich vor sich hin .
Hab die Gunst der Stunde genutzt in einer kleiner Regenpause und habe 2 Säcke Rasendünger ausgebracht, das kann dann schön einziehen, soll ja noch weiterer Regen kommen.
Wenn ich nämlich ohne Regen dünge, dann fressen die Hunde immer den Dünger (ist der hundefreundliche von Neudo.ff, da kann nix passieren, muß aber trotzdem nicht sein ).
So kann man dem Wetter auch noch was positives abgewinnen .


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Heute war ein wundervoller Sommertag 

32°C bei strahlend blauen Himmel ....

Jetzt haben wir noch 24,8°C und paar aufgelockerte Wolken verdecken die Sonne ....

   

Ab morgen Mittag soll es ja "Nass" werden und stark abkühlen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Das ist NICHT Lustig Helmut 

Hier ist es aber nicht viel schlechter 

 

12 Liter/m² in der letzten Stunde, und es pisst weiter in Strömen


----------



## Dodi (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

HH meldet starke Bewölkung, aber nur sehr wenig Regen heute bei Temperaturen von max. 17°.
Wenigstens hat sich der starke Wind gelegt, der 2 Tage lang herrschte.
Die nächsten Tage soll es wieder mehr Regen geben... 

Wenn ich das hier so lese, mal ausgenommen Helmut heute: Ist das August-Wetter? 

Früher war doch gerade der August immer der beständigste Monat, soweit ich mich dran erinnern kann.
Jedenfalls haben wir jahrelang Urlaub im August gemacht und durchweg gutes Sommerwetter gehabt.


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo auch von mir,
ich kann Helmuts Bericht nur bestätigen 
Werde trotzdem heute alles sturmfest machen, falls die nächsten 3 Tage was kommt.
War wohl der letzte Sommertag, heute  *snief* aber dafür ein ganz schööööner 

Uwe, wo bist denn du in etwa (mit PLZ 31*** fang ich als Ösi nix an  )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hannover


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

ok, dann bin ich beruhigt, bis Bamberg wird sich das wohl ausgeunwettert haben (hoffentlich) :beten


----------



## Dilmun (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Von Wien, über's Schneebergland, über'n Wechsel bis in die südliche Steiermark Prachtwetter. 

War gestern und heute super. 
Wunderschöner Abend

   
(Von mir aus könnte es noch ein bißchen so bleiben, aber auf mich hören sie nicht, die Wettermacher)


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bielefeld ist auch starker Dauerregen... 
und nu hat sogar Wuzzel wieder nen großen Teich  
Gestern waren es so ca. 100 liter im Teich und heut hab ich geschätzte 2000 - 3000 Liter füllt sich sehr rasch dafür das keine Folie drin ist  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Redlisch (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

nach nun 35h Dauerregen (> 60l) liegt alles ziemlich Platt am Boden, selbst das __ Pfahlrohr hat nach dem Dauerbeschluss von dicken Regentropfen sich auf den Boden gelegt 

Die Nacht war relativ warm mit 16°C.

Wollen wir mal hoffen das es wie versprochen am Nachmittag aufhört ...

Die umliegenden Landkreise haben Schulfrei gegeben, es gab zahlreiche Unfälle durch Aquaplaning und in der Nacht hörte man laufend Sirenen aus den umliegenden Gemeinden ....

Fischmäßig habe ich gelesen das in Peine VHS und in Hameln-Pyrmont IHN ausgebrochen ist, man gut das ich keine Salmoniden im Teich habe ...

Axel


----------



## Plätscher (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo, 

bei uns im Kr. Steinfürt sind in den letzten 30 Std. ca. 190L/m³ Regen runtergeplumst, das entspricht ungefähr der durchschnittl. Regenmenge von 2,5 Monaten. Es regnet immer noch.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Die Regenfälle der letzten Nacht und des heutigen Tages haben das Volumen noch mal mehr als verdoppelt. 

 

Und Löwenzahn ist also doch ne Wasserpflanze 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

  Noch etwas trüb das Wasser, aber sonst sieht dein Teich schon ganz gut aus! 

Also hier hat es auch etwas geregnet, aber eher wenig. Unsere Ecke kriegt ja immer nicht viel ab . Aber es ist kühl (18 Grad) und bedeckt, also mit draußen sitzen - nee, ist eher ungemütlich .
Hab ich ja aber eh keine Zeit, muß ja Koffer packen. Morgen geht es ab auf die Insel.


----------



## Dilmun (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei uns (Südosten von Östereich) hatte es vor einer  Stunde noch 28°. 

Dann Wind, schwarze Wolken. 

Jetzt fängt es grade zu regnen an. 19°


----------



## Dawn (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Irgendwie ist der Osten Österreichs von Regen und Wind bisher fast ausgelassen worden.... Mitte Nachmittag ein paar Böen, aber nun ists halt einfach herbstlich, mehr net..... Ja, und 17°. Regen war eher ein Landregen, bis auf die kurze Zeit, wo der Wind den Regen vor sich her getrieben hat.....


----------



## Dodi (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

In HH war heute auch Dauerregen:  
am Morgen noch Niesel, dann wurde es immer stärker, aber kein richtiger Starkregen oder gar Wolkenbruch und kaum Wind.

War eben mit Regenschirm Fische füttern, die stört der Regen ja nicht  - der Teich ist gut voll.

Eigentlich wollten wir heute in die Pilze, aber bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Frank (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,

hab mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet, hab aber jetzt wieder ein paar Bildchen zum Thema Wetter für euch. 

Die meisten haben ja mitbekommen das wir in Niedersachsen, u. a. besonders in der Region Osnabrück unter starken Dauerregen zu leiden hatten. Einige von euch, die letztes Jahr zum TT auch bei mir waren können sich vllt. noch daran erinnern, wie weit das Flüsschen Hase von mir weg war - ca. 100 m Luftlinie und drei meter tiefer. Von gestern bis heute verwandelte sich das beschauliche Flüsschen in einen reissenden Strom und liegt ungefähr 1 m über unserer Grundstrückgrenze. Zwischen uns und dem Wasser ein Deich, der zwar durchsickert, aber noch hält. Es ist jetzt 3.25 Uhr - ich war gerade noch mal los und schauen. Nach Auskunft der Feuerwehr ist der Scheitelpunkt immer noch nicht erreicht. Zuvor gab es aus Osnabrück Meldungen, die besagten, dass die Pegel der Hase dort wieder fallen würden. Diese Meldung ist ca. 15 min. später widerrufen worden. Bis zu uns kommen noch einige kleinere Bäche, die jetzt ebenfalls zu Flüssen angeschwollen sind dazu. Wir rechnen hier morgen mit dem schlimmsten. Aus dem Keller ist alles wertvolle in höher gelegene Etagen gebracht worden und mein Teichlein ... nunja ich will ehrlich gesagt noch nicht drüber nachdenken ...

                
Der rote Kreis, da wohne ich ...
           

Wie gesagt, diese Bilder sind von heute nachmittag, mittlerweile ist der Pegel nach um ca. 40 cm gestiegen und steigt weiter ... 

Da kann man nur noch :beten


----------



## Joachim (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin Frank,

den Spruch "schöne Bilder..." verkneif ich mir mal lieber in anbetracht der Situation. Ich hoffe du (ihr) bist noch nicht abgesoffen :shock ich drück euch die Daumen, wenns denn jetzt noch was hilft. Ich hatte ja gestern Abend schon etwas in den Nachrichten gesehen (abgesoffene Innenstadt) - aber das es auf dem flachen Land bei euch auch so ausschaut war mir nicht klar.

Bei uns hatte es bis gestern 146mm über den August verteilt geregnet. Diese Nacht kamen nochmal 19mm hinzu. Wenn man weis, das wir über die Jahre im Schnitt 540mm Jahresniederschlag haben und gewöhnlich unter einer Spätsommertrockenheit zu leiden haben ... 
Immo wissen wir nicht wie (und ob überhaupt!) wir den Raps fürs nächste Jahr noch in den Acker bringen sollen geschweige denn, wie wir für den Raps pflügen sollen. Als ich heute aus der Dialyse kam standen die Felder quasi unter Wasser (nicht so wie bei Frank! - zum Glück...)
Von einer Zwiebelernte oder Gerstensaat will ich lieber gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## Inken (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin Frank!

Ich hab's gestern immer wieder im Radio gehört, die Meldungen nahmen ja auch kein Ende.. Schulausfälle, Katastrophenalam, Stadthagen komplett unter Wasser, da gab's kein Rein und Raus mehr, Osnabrück wird zu Venedig... Na gut, versiegelte Flächen, da kann das Wasser nicht so schnell weg, wie es fällt. Aber auch bei euch auf dem platten Land? :shock 

Wenn man deine Bilder sieht, da packt einen das Grauen..

Wir drücken heftigst die Daumen, dass das Wasser euch nicht erreicht und ihr mit einem blauen Auge davon kommt! In deinem nächsten Bericht kannst du hoffentlich über einen Rückgang des Pegels berichten..

:beten


----------



## Joachim (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Zum aufmuntern: Bodo Wartke - Regen


----------



## Frank (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Danke fürs Daumendrücken - leider ist das Wasser noch nicht zurückgegangen. Von gestern 16.00 Uhr bis eben ist der Pegel noch mal um ca. 20 cm gestiegen. Zur Zeit ist er gleichbleibend, aber man rechnet wohl noch immer mit einer Welle aus Osnabrück.

Gestern nach um 2.00 Uhr habe ich noch einen "Kontrollgang" gemacht - ohne Kamera. An einer Stelle eines neu angefüllten Deiches hörte ich immer ein verdächtiges Pluunsch, pluuunsch. Trotz Dunkelheit konnte ich sehen dass dort immer große Stücke abbrachen. Hab dann der Feuerwehr, die bei uns natürlich ebenfalls auf Posten war bescheid gegeben, dass dort möglicherweise was nicht stimmt. Vor dem betrachten der Stelle hat man es ein wenig heruntergespielt: "Aaaach, der Deich ist dort breit genug". Nach der Begutachtung der Stelle wurde sofort die Baufirma mit schwerem Gerät geordert.

Weitere Bilder folgen später - muss jetzt erst noch mal weg.


----------



## Dodi (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin Frank!

Boah, echt heftig - ich hatte schon an Dich, Doris und Erwin gedacht, wie ich die Nachrichten sah.
Bei Doris und Erwin ist es bestimmt auch nicht viel anders...

Ich hoffe, das das Wasser schnell wieder zurückgeht und bei Euch keinen allzu großen Schaden anrichtet. :beten

@ Joachim:
Ja, der August hat es dieses Jahr wirklich in sich. - Für die Landwirtschaft ist das Wetter ein schwerer Schlag. Hoffen wir auf eine bessere nächste Saison!


----------



## Casybay (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo aus Rheinhessen,
zum Glück ist hier nicht viel passiert! Heut scheint die Sonne, die Luft ist aber stark abgekühlt.
Euch hart vom Wasserbetroffenen, wünsche ich baldigsten Rückzug des Wassers und SONNE pur!:beten


----------



## Frank (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

So, alles wird wieder gut. so natürlich auch bei uns ...

Mittlerweile muss man schon wissen, dass wir vor einer Woche knapp (2 cm) an einer Katastrophe vorbeigeschliddert sind - Der Kelch ist an uns vorbeigeschrappt. 
Großes Glück für uns war, dass ca. 4 km vorher ein Damm, der die Hase vom sogenannten Zweigkanal Osnabrück teilt, z. T. weggebrochen ist und das Wasser somit in diesen Kanal strömen konnte. Sonst hätte es bei uns wohl Land unter geheissen ...

Trotz allem Unheil, welches das Wasser mitgebracht hat - es sind auch ein paar recht schöne Bilder dadurch entstanden, die ich so schnell wohl nicht mehr machen kann. 

                              

Schweres Gerät kam ebenfalls zum Einsatz - teilweise mehr oder minder Erfolgreich.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Tolle Bilde  Frank,..
8101 (mit den Schildern) und 9700 finde ich persönlich am besten,..

Hat jemand eigentlich wirklich den Teich auf "Grundwasserhöhe" gespült bekommen ??
Habe die Tage im Forum nicht aufgepasst,..  

müssten ja Teichbesitzer in der Ecke von Ahaus und Lechten betroffen sein..


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@Frank: sind die Bilder mit HDR bearbeitet? Sind echt toll 
Gut, dass alles gut gegangen ist bei dir. A Masn ghobt, wie wir Wiener sagen würden


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Der heutige Tag war durchwachsen ... Sonne und Wolken .... wenn Sonne, schwitzen ... wenn Schatten/Wolken frieren ..... der feine Wind, wenn Schatten läßt einem erschaudern ...

Der Herbst, eigentlich ja immer noch Sommer, kommt mit kühlen Temperaturen recht früh .... 

Aber vielleicht kommt ja der "Goldene" mit noch angenehmen Temperaturen


----------



## karsten. (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

nur für  Annett  

18:38
3 Tropfen
 

Richtung SW
 

W
 

NW
 

Richtung Leipzig
 


mfG


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Vielen Dank Karsten.
Das Regenradar zeigt derzeit auch max. Sprühregen. 

Joachim ist noch draußen... es wird wohl heute sehr spät. Das ist der Preis für den schlechten August (wettermäßig).

Edit: Für alle die sich jetzt  wundern... ich hatte heute wegen der merkwürdigen Bewölkung in Wetterrichtung um eine aktuelle Meldung per Handy gebeten und prompt erhalten.


----------



## Joachim (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin,

Joachim ist wieder drin - bzw. schon wieder draußen. Gestern nach der Nachtdialyse auf Arbeit (7.30) und erst 0.15 Uhr wieder zuhause gewesen... 80ha Raps spritzen und im Anschluß noch 25ha Raps drillen. Jetze muss ich die auch noch spritzen ... 

Ein (Betonung liegt auf 1, uno, one ...) Regentag wäre schon nett, mal so zwischendurch. Zum ausschlafen. . .

@Karsten
Kannste die Bilder Stündlich aktuell auf mein Handy schicken?   nur so ne Idee ...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
mich interessiert das Wetter ja nur in Bezug auf Garten/Teicharbeiten und wegen der Freizeitgestaltung.
Ich dachte, im Spätherbst lichte ich nochmal submerse Teichpflanzen aus und kümmere mich um Mulm/Schlamm im Teich.
Nun hat das Teichwasser nur noch 13°C  und die Fische haben schon keinen Hunger mehr.
Und es ist, kalendarisch, noch nicht mal Herbst! 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die immer dachte sie wohnt in SÜDDEUTSCHLAND


----------



## danyvet (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Tja, Andrea, da sind wir schon 2. Ich hab auch einige Arbeiten am Teich auf den Spätsommer/Frühherbst verschoben, aber irgendwie freuts mich jetzt auch nicht mehr besonders  Hab eigentlich schon damit gerechnet, noch ein paar schöne Tage zu haben. 
OK, ein paar hatten wir schon, aber da hatte ich wieder die Ausrede wegen der __ Wespen


----------



## Dawn (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Gell, die sind heuer bsonders lästig??:?


----------



## danyvet (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Naja, lästig sind meine eigentlich eh nicht, sie interessieren sich nur für die Weintrauben. Aber ich krieg trotzdem die Panik, wenn ich an ihnen vorbei muss  angegangen sind sie mich aber noch nicht so wirklich. 1-2x vielleicht, dass eine ein bissl zu neugierig war...


----------



## Dawn (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Wir haben aufgehört auf der Terrasse essen zu wollen: kaum sind wir draußen, kommen sie im Doppeldutzend angeschwirrt..... Keine Chance.....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier ist es so windig, kalt ekelig - da __ fliegen keine __ Wespen (auch keine Bienen/Schmetterlinge/__ Libellen) und auf der Terasse sitzen - geht nur mit dicker Jacke!

Goldenenr Herbst? Fehlanzeige!!!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die gerade mal wieder mit dem Wetter zürnt!


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.

Wir hatten seit gestern Morgen 35 mm Regen. Der Boden kann das Wasser langsam gar nicht mehr aufnehmen. Von der Gesamtniederschlagsmenge liegen wir dieses Jahr schon 10 mm über dem langjährigen JAHRESdurchschnitt. 
Eigentlich müßten wir längst wieder für die Wintergerstenaussaat pflügen, aber es wird frühstens morgen Mittag losgehen. 
Zum Glück sind auch einige Mulchsaatflächen dabei, die wir "nur" grubbern müssen. 


Bei uns sind dafür weniger die __ Wespen lästig, als vielmehr die Mücken. Es ist dieses Jahr eine einzige Plage und mir tut jeden Abend mein Pferd + Ziege leid, die im halboffnenen Stall sind und nicht in ein mückenfreies Haus zum Schlafen flüchten können.
Kaum ein Abend, an dem man in den 20 min draußen nicht doch einen oder mehrere Stiche kassiert.


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit

Wie in der Quasselbox angedeutet ... hier das Bild dazu ...

 
Aus dem Bürofenster .....

Wien, 15°C .... leichter Wind ... und strahlender Sonnenschein


----------



## Vechtaraner (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

In Vechta regenet es (mal wieder) bei 10°C
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Dieses Regenwolkenband zieht seit heute morgen hier durch und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht

 

Bis jetzt 27 Liter/m²


----------



## buddler (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

na super
macht schon mal für 4 euro frischwasser ohne zahlung.jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## Redlisch (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

auch hier Regen, Regen, Regen ... und ab und an ein kräftiger Windstoss der den Schirm zusammenklappen läßt ...

Da wir am nördlichen Ende des Regenbandes sind haben wir bis jetzt 20l/m² abbekommen.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nachtrag

 

und es regnet weiter, aber eine selten schöne Regenkurve 

Axel


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten Abend.

Seit Freitag, 24.09. 21.10 Uhr bis jetzt (also in drei Tagen) über 110 mm Regen und (noch) kein Ende in Sicht.
Die Felder saufen reihenweise ab, in unserem Ort stapeln die ersten Leute Sandsäcke, weil der einzige "Bach", eigentlich ein Entwässerungsgraben der vielen Felddrainagen, mittlerweile seinen Weg auf der Hauptstraße beschreitet. 
Wir wohnen GsD einiges "höher", soweit das im Flachland eben möglich ist. Im Schachtbrunnen steht das Wasser keine 15 cm unter der Hofoberfläche. :shock

Freitag Abend haben die Zwiebeln zusätzlich einen ordentlichen Hagelschauer abbekommen. Im Nachbarort hatte es nicht mal geregnet...
Schäden bisher unklar - genauso, ob und in wie weit die Hagelversicherung evtl. zahlt. Dabei standen sie dieses Jahr wirklich toll da. 
Wir werden wohl nicht vor dem WE wieder auf die Felder kommen... d.h. das werden wieder X 12 bis 14 h Tage, soweit es das Wetter zu läßt.


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Als wäre das oben Geschriebene nicht genug, ist nun auch noch der Strom weg.... Heizung tot, AQ-Filter tot... ich könnt 
Online bin ich per Netbook und Surfstick vom Dachboden, denn nur da hat man halbwegs Empfang. 

Also geh ich gleich bei Kerzenschein/Taschenlampenlicht ganz romantisch (allein) zu Bett. Männe nächtigt ja gezwungener Maßen wieder auswärts. 
Kann nicht mal jemand bei Petrus ein gutes Wort für uns einlegen? Es langt....


----------



## Vechtaraner (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett
Stromausfall? Das kenne ich noch dunkel aus Kindesjahren.Im Herbst bei Sturm Hagel und Regen knickten schon mal die Oberleitungen im Dorf.
Als Kind fand ich es irgendwie"abenteuerlich" morgends im Kerzenschein ins Bad,zu frühstücken und im halbdunkel zum Bus...
Ich kann mich bis auf den ein oder anderen Kurzschluß(FI Schalter)aber nicht erinnern in den letzten 30 Jahren einen "echten" Stromausfall erlebt zu haben.
Hmmm heut zu Tage zeigt uns ein Stromausfall vermutlich wie abhängig man inzwischen davon ist und wie selbstverständlich man es nimmt immer Strom zu haben.
Gefrierfach,Heizung,Fernseher,PC,Licht usw. plötzlich läuft nix mehr.....

Was eure Lage hinsichtlich des Regens betrifft(110mm) ist dies vermutlich tragischer als der Stromausfall.Ich drücke euch jedenfall´s die Daumen dass ihr das schlimmste hinter euch habt!
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen 

@ Annett: Ich hoffe Ihr habt wieder Strom 

Ansonsten hat Juergen es sehr gut beschrieben .... weiß garnet wann wir den letzten Stromausfall hatten .... am schlimmsten wäre für uns einer im Winter, keine Heizung und auch keine Alternative ... Kochen geht da schon eher (Campingkocher) ...


----------



## Goldi2009 (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett,

na, ist der Strom wieder da? Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass sich das Wetter auch bald bessert! An Stromausfall denkt man gar nicht mehr. Ich habe noch nie einen erlebt. Arme Annett.


----------



## sante (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,

stromausfall ist schon ganz schön sche....  bei unserem letztem hochwasser war bei uns fast 4 wochen das wasser aus der leitung nicht als trinkwasser zu benutzen sondern mußte abgekocht werden. aber es gab auch stadtteile wo es für 2 tage keinen strom gab. ist schon ganz schöner mist wenn man kein stom hat da geht ja eigetlich nichts mehr und man kommt sich vor wie in der steinzeit.


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin.

Kein Strom in Sicht, aber der Regen hat seit heut morgen aufgehört....
Bin wieder off, da Akku fast leer. Bis später irgendwann. :cu


----------



## Conny (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett und Joachim,

Ihr erlebt wohl gerade meinen Albtraum: kein Strom und viel Wasser
Wir drücken die Daumen, dass es besser wird :knuddel


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett und Joachim,

grade habe ich auf im MDR-Fernsehen einen Bericht aus dem Kabelsketal gesehen, das ja nur knapp 9 km von Euch weg ist 

Ich hoffe, bei Euch ist nicht genauso schlimm! :beten

Huby und ich drücken Euch fest die Daumen, dass Ihr da heil rauskommt!

Liebe Grüße
Else


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Habe gerade in den Radio-Nachrichten gehört das der "Raum" Sachsen, Niedersachsen und Brandenburg zum Katastrophengebiet erklärt wurde, die Görlitz (Fluß/Stadt ) soll besonders betroffen sein..... 

Schlimm, hoffe das keine Menschenleben und Schäden am Haus/Garten/Teich zu beklagen sind :beten

Ich hoffe Ihr bekommt Hilfe ..... Hier von uns kann man nur moralisch unterstützend wirken ...

Also viel Kraft :knuddel


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Niedersachsen? oder Sachsen-Anhalt?:?


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Juergen

Hmmm ... jetzt machst mich unsicher ..... weiß nimmer .... kenn mich aber bei Euren Regionen net so aus  
Denke aber es wird vermutlich nebeneinanderliegende Regionen/Gebiete betreffen 

Hier die Meldung im ORF


> Knapp zwei Monate nach dem August-Hochwasser kämpft der Osten Deutschlands schon wieder gegen die Wassermassen. Die heftigen Regenfälle der vergangenen Tage haben die Flüsse in Sachsen, Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt anschwellen lassen. In den Landkreisen Görlitz und Meißen lösten die Behörden in der Nacht auf heute vorsorglich Katastrophenalarm aus. In Bautzen wurde ein Wohnhaus evakuiert. In Zittau drohte erneut eine Überflutung des Zoos - im August waren dort 48 Tiere ertrunken.



Im Radio kam die Meldung allerdings anders .....


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Helmut
na da steht´s doch 





> Sachsen, Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt


alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert
Radio ist eben nicht Fernsehen
nichts für ungut.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Juergen

 .... habs im nachhinein auch gelesen


----------



## Redlisch (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Annett und Joachim,
> 
> grade habe ich auf im MDR-Fernsehen einen Bericht aus dem Kabelsketal gesehen, das ja nur knapp 9 km von Euch weg ist



kann man sich[DLMURL="http://www.mdr.de/dabei-ab-zwei/7716538.html"] hier [/DLMURL]nochmal anschauen.

Axel


----------



## Inken (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 Annett...

Wir denken an euch! :knuddel

Meldet euch mal!


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin.

Macht Euch keinen Kopf um uns... Haus ist bis auf den unbenutzten Keller und von oben  trocken geblieben.
Gestern kam gegen Mittag der Strom wieder. Nur das DSL ist defekt und wird es wohl noch eine Weile bleiben... ein Teil des Ortes bzw. alle Anbindungen nach Sachsen sind durch das Wasser gekappt. Wir kommen nur noch nach "hinten", über eine Straße Richtung Sachsen-Anhalt raus. Das ist aber viiiiel besser als gar nicht.
Gestern wollten wir jemanden helfen, den es heftiger erwischt hat - 1h haben wir mit dem Auto eine Zufahrtsmöglichkeit gesucht... es ging nicht. Zu Fuß waren wir dann leider zu spät dort und ich mußte zusätzlich noch pünktlich bei einem/zwei Terminen sein. Ich werde dort heute mal per Fahrrad/Fuß vorbei schauen.

Axo. Wir sind daheim nur per Stick (gerade GPRS) online - Festnetz ist auch defekt. Daher ist eine Teilnahme am normalen Forenleben derzeit leider kaum möglich...


----------



## Vechtaraner (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Annett
Na da habt ihr ja offensichtlich noch Glück im Unglück gehabt.
Echt gut son Stick ne?
Gruß Juergen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

na die Lage entspannt sich ja wieder Annett.   Hab grad hier und hier gelesen.

Der Brettscheiderpark bei meinen Eltern wurde auch etwas überflutet.


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.

Ja, die Lage hat sich wieder entspannt...
Unsere Bekannten hatte es schon schlimm erwischt - der ganze Straßenzug pumpt noch immer die Keller leer. Aber das Wasser kehrt langsam in das normale Bett zurück. Nur in der Ortsmitte steht es noch auf der Straße, sodass die Ortsdurchfahrt offiziell noch gesperrt ist. Dort steht übrigens wohl ganz clever auch die DSL-Technik. *grummel* Solange der Pegel nicht auf eine gewisse Höhe zurück gegangen ist, kommt kein Techniker raus. 

Hier noch einige Bilder aus unserem Ort:
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...sser/r-detailansicht-galerie-4673-298650.html
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...sser/r-detailansicht-galerie-4673-298649.html
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...sser/r-detailansicht-galerie-4673-298651.html
http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/re...sser/r-detailansicht-galerie-4673-298652.html

Und ein Bericht in der LVZ.

Ich habe mir das fotografieren größtenteils geschenkt.... wenn ich in ein verweintes Gesicht __ blicke, kann ich nicht einfach draufhalten.


----------



## Redlisch (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

ja der Winter ist im anmarsch, das Wasser ist auf 7 ° runter und die Nächte sind oft bei 0-4 °C.

Wie wird der Winter 2010/11 ?

Die Russen sprechen vom kältesten Winter seit 1000 Jahren ... (wusste garnicht das die so lange schon die Temperaturen aufschreiben  )

Viele westliche Prognosen gehen davon aus das er den letzten Winter noch toppen könnte ...
(55% zu kalt, 30% normal, 15% zu warm)

Vieles sprich für einen kalten Winter, El Nino strömt nicht nach Westeuropa sondern Richtung Grönland (gibt dann ein stabiles Hoch/Tiefdruckgebiet was die kalte Luft nach zentral Russland leitet- was dann nach uns rüberkommt), die Messwerte von La Nina sagen auch das es wohl ein kalter Winter wird.
Igendwo habe ich sogar was von globalen Temperaturabfall 2011 gelesen ... na Angie, das erkläre dann mal 

Sieht euch warm an, stockt die Holzvorräte auf und deckt die Fische schön zu, es spricht i.M. vieles dafür das es sehr lange kalt bleibt ...

Axel, 
        der noch ein bisschen seine Kristallkugel putzt.


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Axel, Du machst mir Angst....


----------



## Redlisch (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Elschen,


blumenelse schrieb:


> Axel, Du machst mir Angst....



ich habe schon seit Tagen so ein flaues Gefühl im Magen und ertappe ich immer öfter dabei zu rechnen wie ich die 100m² Teich abdecken könnte, was noch bezahlbar bleiben sollte ...
Auch habe ich beim Vlieser Platz gelassen um eine Heizung einzubauen ...
Ich sehe mich schon am WE den Teich mit Laserausmessen und viel Geld auszugeben, der letzte Winter war hier ja sehr heftig, eine Steigerung dessen möchte ich mir nicht ausmalen :shock

Axel, 
der weiter auf die Messwerte starrt und hofft doch noch etwas positives zu entdecken.


----------



## jochen (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,

Heute früh kam mir in dieser Saison das erste schneebedeckte Auto entgegen... 
es kam aus dem Landkreis Hof, oder aus dem Oberland wie wir Frankenwäldler sagen... 

Mist, es ist wieder so weit...

ciao,
Jochen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Hoffen wir das nicht das Szenario von Axel eintritt ... aber bei uns hat es heute früh das erste mal geschneit, blieb zwar nicht liegen, der Boden ist noch zu warm ..... vorboten eines kalten Winter 

Jetzt hat es auch nur 5°C , wie mir meine Gattin mitgeteilt hat ....


----------



## Dilmun (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Laut einem Artikel im PM Magazin vom August wird's kalt. 

Da gibt es offenbar einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Wintertemperaturen in Europa und den Sonnenaktivitäten. 
Die Sonne durchläuft offenbar eine Phase reduzierter Aktivität und angeblich hängt das mit der Bildung von Wellen im Jetstream hoch über dem Atlantik zusammen. 
Dadurch wird Europa vom Nachschub milder Meeresluft abgeschnitten.


----------



## karsten. (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Die Sonne durchläuft offenbar eine Phase reduzierter Aktivität und angeblich hängt davon die Bildung von Wellen im Jetstream hoch über dem Atlantik ab.
> Dadurch wird Europa vom Nachschub milder Meeresluft abgeschnitten.



oder


----------



## Dilmun (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



> Laut einem Artikel im PM Magazin vom August wird's kalt.




Die Zeit wird es zeigen....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Also ich finde es etwas zu Kalt für den Oktober


Edit, im letzten Jahr war es fast genau so

http://www.uweutzmann.de/wetter/2009/m200910.gif


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Oh - sogar unsere Stadtverwaltung hat es zur Kenntnis genommen...http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/textstart.php?id=64600&PHPSESSID=4bc6756af701b5280382963faf3cb2fd


----------



## Digicat (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Der erste Schnee auf den Bergspitzen .... herunten (700m) wars in der früh angezuckert (1mm), der jetzt natürlich wieder weg ist ....
 

Im "Westen" (Salzburg, Tirol, Vorarlberg auch in Kärnten) soll es aber bis zu 80cm gegeben haben ....

Bei Markus (Moderlieschenking) hat`s ja gestern schon geschneit ....


----------



## paper (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

So siehts bei uns aus, waren mit dem Rad unterwergs um 17,30 Uhr wars schon richtig
kalt, brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Redlisch (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

heute haben wir 14 °C Lufttemperatur gehabt, leider keine Sonne.

Die Teichtemperatur ist wieder auf 8,2 °C, eben fängt es an zu Regnen.

Die "angenehmen" Teichtemperaturen wurden gleich ausgenutzt und 50% der Pflanzen aus dem Filterteich entsorgt. Gut 40* Riesenhechtkraut von 1,30 höhe, allerhand __ Schilf (welchen nur weiche Ryzome hatte. Insgesamt 12 Schubkarren voll an Pflanzen wurden rausgeholt.

Nun sieht man mal wieder das Wasser und die Pflanzen können sich nächstes Jahr wieder fleissig ausbreiten.

Die beiden Filterstrecken laufen nach dieser Aktion wieder auf voller Drehzahl, nächstes Wochenende wird dann der Biotec und Helixtonne in der Winterschlaf geschickt, der Vlieser wird durchlaufen.

Axel


----------



## siebi (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ich werde mich morgen in den Teich stellen und alles abschneiden, was vor dem Winter raus muss.
Sicher ist es morgen auch noch so schön wie heute.

Heut um ca. 20 Uhr gab es in Innsbruck ordentlichen Föhn bei 19,5 Grad. Bei uns - ca 30 km westlich - waren es nur mehr 9 Grad.


----------



## Digicat (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Wien, 15,5°C ... windig ..... (Grünbach (05:43); 10,4°C ... leichter Wind)

So sah es um 06:16 aus
 

und während der Fahrt in die Arbeit legte ich einen Stop ein .... Blick zurück auf den Schneeberg um 06:46
 

Wünsche eine schöne, geruhsame Arbeitswoche

Ps.: @ Werner (Mercedesfreund): Ich muß auch heute in die Arbeit, obwohl bei uns heute ein Feiertag (Allerheiligen) ist


----------



## Inken (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ist das schön! Und so warm... !

Helmut, da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen trotz des Feiertags doch gelohnt, bei dem Anblick! 

Bei uns im Norden verzieht sich gerade der Nebel ein wenig bei aktuell 10°. Hinter unserem Haus schaut's so aus: 
 
Novemberwetter, der Anblick fördert Depressionen, gell?

In den kommenden Tagen soll es auch weiter mild bleiben, für morgen dürfen wir uns allerdings auf Regen freuen.. :?
Von mir aus können wir den November gerne überspringen! 

Trotzdem ganz herzliche..


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Was für ein November ..... 

Habe schon lange nicht so einen Nov. erlebt .... Temperaturen um 20°C, viel Sonne ...

Herz was willst du mehr 

So sieht es gerade bei uns zu Hause aus ...
   

und so sah es vorgestern in Passau aus
 
Waren auf einen Kurztripp in Passau, es ist ein wunderschönes Städtchen


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Herz was willst du mehr!!!!???????

Das kann ich dir sagen: ICH WILL, DASS DIESER BESCH.......ENE STURM AUFHÖRT!!!!!

Hab mich sooo gefreut, dass es heute sonnig und warm ist, weil ich einen Urlaubstag hab, aber der depperte Wind versaut alles. Ich fisch 1 Blatt aus dem Teich raus, und 2 fallen rein *waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh*

Auch ein Laubnetz tät mir nix nutzen, stand grad am Steg und plötzlich kam eine nicht aufhören wollende Böe daher und die Wasseroberfläche war voll mit irgendwelchen braunen Nadeln, die nach Lärche aussehen. Keine Ahnung, wo die herkommen, soweit mein Auge sehen kann, steht nirgends wo so ein Baum, der solche Nadeln verlieren könnt. Wahrscheinlich kommen die vom Schneeberg oder was weiß ich *hmpf*

So, das musste jetzt sein, ich bin sooooo soooo soooo sauer!!!! :evil


----------



## Dawn (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Schließe mich dir an, Dany...... Hier reicht uns dieser Kopfwehwind mehr als...... Alle mit Brummschädel hier, nicht zum Aushalten...... V.a. hier am Bergerl bläst er noch viel wilder  

Übrigens, meine Lieserln sind noch vollzählig!


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Irene!

Vielleicht hätten wir sie alle bei dir lassen sollen, ich kann seit Tagen nur mehr 2 sehen *snief*


----------



## Dawn (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

*mitsnief*
Trotzdem, warten wir das Frühjahr ab, vielleicht kann ich dir ja dann noch was von meinen dann hoffentlich Großen abgeben.... Irgendwie glaub ich grad nimmer an einen langen frostigen Winter 

@ Blumenelse: Sorry, wegen dem Zitat, Gewohnheit aus anderen Foren *upps*
Jetzt hammas hier beide gelöscht *pruuust* , gut, du warst schneller!


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Dany, Servus Irene

Finde das Wetter immer noch besser als wenn es regnen, nebelig, kalt und einfach grauslich ist ..... 

Der Wind ist unangenehm, aber nicht kalt und auch mein Teich ist voller Blätter :beten

Aber was soll`s .... ich freue mich an der Sonne und an den warmen Temperaturen 

Aktuell 19,9°C Luft- und 10°C Teichtemperatur 

@ Dany: Bin mir sicher deine Lieschen sind auf Tauchstation .... :beten


----------



## Dawn (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ja, unangenehm, weil bacherlwarm...... Könnt von dem her echt Frühling sein (gut, bei mir blühen eh grad die __ Primeln und eine __ Schwertlilie!), richtiges Kopfwehwetter!
Ehrlich? Da ist mir Nebel schon lieber......
Und das mit der Tauchstation sag ich Dany auch schon lang, nur sie wills mir net glauben


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Prinzipiell schließ ich mich dir an, Helmut. Mir ist das auch lieber als kalt und Nebel und Regen. Aber kanns bitte mal schön sein und NICHT stürmisch? Und überhaupt, wenn ich Urlaub hab?! Sauerei *schmoll*
Morgen solls genauso sein, wie heut: stürmisch und sonnig und warm. Und am Sonntag? Da lässt der Sturm deutlich nach  aber was kommt dafür? Richtig: Regen. So ein Schmarrrrn!!!

[OT]ad Lieserln: wenn die auf Tauchstation sind, warum sind dann 2 von denen fast immer zu sehen, ca. 20cm unter der Oberfläche immer am selben Platz? Wieso tauchen sie nicht mit den anderen mit? Oder wieso tauchen die anderen? Ich fürcht echt, meine Libellenlarven haben sich mit denen einen dicken Winterspeck angefressen.
Und viel größer sind sie auch noch nicht, die zwei. Wie groß sind denn deine, Irene?[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Irene

[OT]Hmmm ... ich habe zwar net Kopfweh .... aber der Kreislauf macht mir ein bisserl Prob`s (schwindelig und Herzklopfen) 

So hat jeder bei so einem verrückten Wetter seine Schwierigkeiten [/OT]


----------



## Dawn (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

[OT]ad Lieserln: nur minimal größer sind sie....... Aber sie schwimmen schon allesamt als *ein* Schwärmchen herum..... Bei unserer Teich"größe" aber nicht verwunderlich![/OT]


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Dany

Da haben sich wohl unsere Beiträge überschnitten ...

Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn kein Wind gehen würde .... net hadern .... nehmen wie es kommt und das Beste daraus machen 

Natürlich könnten auch deine Libellenlarven die Lieserln ...... hoffe es aber net .... 

Die Zwei könnten aber auch "Vorwitzig" und neugierig sein 

Kannst wohl nur auf das nächste Frühjahr hoffen ....


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Danke, Helmut. Du hast recht, ich kann eh nix dagegen machen. Und wenn ich mich ärgere, wirds auch ned besser. Ich bin halt leider so ein "wetterabhängiger" Mensch. Wenns schön ist, gehts mir gut, wenn nicht, dann nicht 
Dann geh ich halt jetzt wieder raus und lass die Blätter im Teich.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

[OT]Hi Dany,
meine Lieserln sind auch unsichtbar!!! Bei den Temperaturen machen die schon voll auf Winter! Sehen kann ich nur die auffällig roten Goldelritzen, der Rest in meinem Teich (Lieschen, Bitterlinge, Notropis chrosomus....) sind "verschwunden" und das, obwohl ich das Seerosenblätterdach gerupft habe und die submersen Pflanzen ordentlich auf dem Rüchzug sind! Weidenblätter sehe ich am Grund liegen - aber keine Lieschen!!!
Das ist nun die Jahreszeit, da sieht mein Teich bis auf sein Restpflanzenleben so was von "tot" aus - aber im nächsten Frühjahr - da erscheinen die Tiere wie von Geisterhand wieder - und darauf freue ich mich!
[/OT]


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

[OT]Danke, Andrea! Ich hoffe so, dass du recht behältst :beten
Stutzig macht mich eben, dass ich 2 oder 3 immer wieder sehe. Warum bleiben die ned beisammen, sofern sie noch alle sind? Aber vielleicht besprechen wir das wieder im Lieschen-Thread  Da meldet sich dann vielleicht auch Markus wieder, der ja vor kurzem schon eine geschlossene Eisdecke hatte :?[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Wie sieht`s aus bei Euch .....

So sieht es bei uns gerade aus
   

bei -3,2°C, kein Schneefall, sonnig .....


----------



## Redlisch (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo, 

bei uns liegen so 3 cm Schnee.

Es ist seit 2 Tagen bei -9°C und bis heute morgen hatten wir einen kräftigen Ostwind.

Nur kurze Zeit draussen und das Gesicht schmerzte, gefühlte -19°C ...

Jetzt hat der Wind auf West gedreht und ist abgeflaut, leichter Schneefall, bedeckter Himmel..

Axel


----------



## Schuster Josef (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Leute!!

Viel Schnee und dazu starker Wind =

   
ca. 1m Schnee.

Hab beide Eisfreihalter freigeschaufelt. 

mfg aus Österreich


----------



## Koiwahn (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo
Bei uns liegen 20cm Schnee und blauer Himmel bei -9,2 Grad,wird ne Kalte Nacht
   Gruß Peter


----------



## Redlisch (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
hier noch ein Bild von vor 5 Minuten nachgereicht.

 

Axel


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

Bei uns hat's erst heute geschneit, nachdem es die letzten Tage frostig war bis zu -9° in den Nächten und auch tagsüber recht harter Frost mit bis zu -7° war.  Momentan liegen etwa 4 cm Schnee, die nächsten 2 Tage soll es noch schneien, dann wird es allmählich wieder etwas wärmer...

Schönen Winterabend!


----------



## mitch (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo,

auch bei uns in oberfranken ist was von der weißen pracht heruntergekommen 

 

mal sehen ob es am 24. auch noch so schön aussieht


----------



## Digicat (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Ist doch schön 

Schlimm wird es erst, wenn nix mehr geht, so wie im Norden bei Euch 

Habe gerade die Sondersendung im ZDF gesehen .... 

Lübeck soll es ja auch hart getroffen haben ... hoffe das es Elschen gut geht :beten


----------



## mitch (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo helmut,

ja den norden hats wieder mal echt arg erwischt, da haben wir mit unseren 25-30 cm schnee noch glück. 

zum woe solls ja wieder etwas wärmer werden :beten


----------



## drummer11 (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
bei uns zirka 35 cm Schnee,
letzte Nacht -13° C
tagsüber nicht mehr als -7°C
im Teich 4,4°C
und jetzt sind es schon wieder -10,4°C,
so,das wars erstmal,woll´n wir mal hoffen,daß nicht der ganze Winter so bleibt.

                                Tschüß Ingolf


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Digicat schrieb:


> Lübeck soll es ja auch hart getroffen haben ... hoffe das es Elschen gut geht :beten



Hallo Helmut,

ja - uns geht es gut - danke der Nachfrage 

Wir haben bis jetzt so 5 cm Schnee - aber nur ein paar Kilometer weiter nördlich ist das Chaos ausgebrochen....


----------



## sebastianb (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei mir im Vogtland schaut es im Moment so aus:

... sebastian


----------



## Digicat (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Dichter Schneefall bei -2,9°C und keinem Wind ....

@ Elschen: Gott sei Dank :beten


----------



## VolkerN (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bibber... Bibber... Besigheim (bei Stuttgart) 

um 07:45

-12 Grad ...kaum Wind ...und die Frisur sitzt ...auch ohne 3-Wetter-Taft 

...einen schoenen Start in den Freitag


----------



## Dodi (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

HH meldet 10 cm Schnee bei max. -0,5° und aktuell -1,5°.
Letzte Nacht waren -6°.

Schönes WE!


----------



## Dilmun (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

So sieht es momentan im Süden von Österreich aus.

Seit Sonntag jeden Tag frohes 1


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Sonne pur schon beim aufstehen .....


----------



## Koiwahn (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin alle 
Bei uns im Marburger Land 5,3°, leichter Wind aus süd-west und 15-20cm Schnee
Gruß Peter.


----------



## cpt.nemo (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ich glaub bei uns kommt auch bald die Sonne durch.
Sonst weiß und bibberkalt.
Aber immer noch kein Eis auf dem Teich


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier strahlender Sonnenschein bei -3°C.
Neuer Schnee ist GsD nicht gefallen.
Geschlossene Eis- und Schneedecke auf den Teichen... bis auf die Stelle, wo es den Eisfreihalter hat.
Für morgen ist allerdings schlimmes Wetter prognostiziert... Schneeregen.. und das auf die gefrorene Erde. Hoffentlich kommt es nicht gar so schlimm.


----------



## VolkerN (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ja Ja Ja !!! 

...bei uns (Naehe Stuttgart) strahlt jetzt auch endlich die Sonne 

aber -4 Grad und leichter Wind laden nicht grad zum Draussensein ein


----------



## Redlisch (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

übernacht sind die Temperaturen bei -8 °C geblieben, morgens und bis 14 Uhr waren nicht mehr als -5 °C drin, ab da stieg die Temperatur langsam auf -2,4 °C, kräftiger Ostwind begleitete den Vormittag. Die Sonne lies sich blicken und es war trocken.

Morgen Vormittag erwarten wir Regen der dann in Schnee übergeht, wird ziemlich Glatt werden.

Der Filterteich hat bereits eine tragende Eisschicht, er bekommt nun ein "Gewächshaus" drüber bis zum Frühling.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo, ich hoffe ihr könnt das noch sehen ... 

starker Schneefall seit 4 Uhr - Neuschnee 20 cm, Luft 0,0 °C.
Schneefallmenge hält unverändert an.

hier sieht man was seit heutemorgen gefallen ist, sowohl Laterne (hatte ich gestern mal abgebaut) als auch Auto waren gestern noch schneefrei.
Wir haben bis jetzt eine 25cm Schneedecke, nochmal min.10cm sind angekündigt.
 

 

Axel


----------



## Annett (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit aus der Leipziger Tieflandsbucht.

Bei uns sind um die Null Grad, es weht schon ordentlich Wind aus Süd und die Sonne läßt sich derzeit nicht blicken. Es liegen um die 20cm Schnee (immer noch), sofern nicht durch den Wind weggeweht oder höher aufgetürmt. 

Der Weihnachtsmarktbesuch unsererseits scheiterte Gestern weniger am Wetter, als an den Menschmassen. Uns reichten ca. 10 Minuten.
In der Innenstadt hatte man stellenweise das Gefühl, dass die Stadtreinigung die Hoffnung hegt(e), die Schneemassen würden von alleine wehtauen oder durch die vielen Leute weggelaufen. 
Letzten Winter wurde die weiße Masse aus der Innenstadt abtransportiert.


----------



## danyvet (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

in Wien schauts derzeit ähnlich aus. Ebenfalls 25cm Schnee. Und heute morgen hatte es nur -11°C


----------



## Nikolai (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Grüße aus dem Raum Hannover. Bei uns schmelzen die knapp 10 cm Schnee, die wir bisher hatten nur so dahin. Zur Zeit leichter Schneefall bei +1 Grad.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Auch hier schaut's aus, als ob jemand den großen Fön angemacht hat.
Man kann wirklich zuschauen, wie die Schneedecke weniger wird.
Leider hat es begonnen zu regnen... und für den Abend sind Minustemperaturen angesagt. 
Es kann also höllisch glatt werden!


----------



## Dodi (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

Hamburg meldet seit letzter Nacht ca. 10 cm Neuschnee, der jedoch bei Tagestemperaturen von ca .+ 2° und etwas Regen teilweise wegschmolz.

Schönen Adventabend noch!


----------



## Redlisch (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo, 
gegen 16 Uhr hat der Dauerschneefall aufgehört, nun haben wir 30 cm Neuschnee.

Bis auf die Hauptstrassen ist nichts geräumt.
Wohl dem der ein richtiges Auto fährt 
Mit Allrad und ordentlichen Offroadreifen machte das sogar Spaß, aber wenn man die Bremse auch nich stark anschaut, schnattert das ABS gleich los.

Die Temperaturen sind jetzt auf +0,4 °C gestiegen.

Axel, 

der erstmal bei den Nachbarn den Schnee in den Einfahrten plattgewalzt hat - damit diese morgen wieder rauskommen...


----------



## Nikolai (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Axel,

Du wohnst ja nur 34 km weit weg von mir, aber bei uns ist der Schnee fast weggetaut. Nur noch bischen Matsch.
Aktuelle Temp. +1 Grad.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Redlisch (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Nikolai



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> Du wohnst ja nur 34 km weit weg von mir, aber ...



das kann eine Menge ausmachen, meine Arbeitstätte ist 10km Luftline von mir weg.
Hier Schnee, dort nichts und umgekehrt.

Hier ein frischen Foto von 0.00 Uhr. Temp.: +0,4 °C

 

Axel


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Neuburg am Rhein ("Nordfrankreich"):

Aktuell +2°C. Seit gestern abend um 1900 Uhr Dauerregen. Das weisse Zeug verschwindet und glatt wurde es auch nicht.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Dörfles-Esbach bei Coburg in Oberfranken.

Aktuelle -2° C und 20 cm Neuschnee.


----------



## Digicat (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Grünbach, -1,1°C, kein Wind .... ein sehr schöner Montag morgen .... 

 

Gestern war es ein trüber Tag ab Mittag ... kein Niederschlag und die Temp. blieben im Minusbereich.

Wünsche einen guten Wochenstart .....


----------



## danyvet (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Wow, Helmut, das ist ja kitschig!!! 
In Wien hats um 8 Uhr früh auch schon so ausgesehen, als würd es heute einen blauen Himmel geben, aber leider hats wieder zugezogen :-(


----------



## Koiwahn (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Auch einen Schönen guten Morgen

Bei uns im Marburger Land auch erst Sonne   dann wieder Wolken bei -4°.
Und der Winter hat erst angefangen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## cpt.nemo (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Regen, Regen Regen
Und nur Matsch auf der Strasse.
Da war mir der viele Schnee lieber.


----------



## Koiwahn (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 Brigitte
Dann lieber Kalt und Schnee


----------



## VolkerN (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Helmut,

eine wunderschoene Aufnahme vom Sonnenaufgang ! 


Ich war bei uns am Samstag und Sonntag frueh aufgestanden und mit der Kamera "bewaffnet" draussen ...aber leider wars zu diesig. 

Besigheim (bei Stuttgart): Heute 0 Grad und seit Stunden Schneefall 1


----------



## cpt.nemo (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Immer noch Regen.
Und riesengroße Matschpfützen vor meinem Arbeitsfenster.
Und die Autos spritzen die Fussgänger nass. Hoffentlich hört das bis abends auf.
Aber morgen soll es ja noch wärmer werden.


----------



## Redlisch (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,

z.Z. -0,6 °C, heute kein Niederschlag, kein Wind aber auch keine Sonne. Von den 30 cm Schnee sind 3-5 cm weggeschmolzen.

Die nächsten Schneefälle stehen bei und übermorgen ins Haus ...

Axel


----------



## Dodi (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns derzeit trocken und +1,5°. Auch letzte Nacht kein Frost, daher ist der Schnee schon fast
verschwunden.

Schönen Nikolausi-Abend noch.


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

+1°C in 76776 Neuburg.
Der Schnee war fast komplett weg über NAcht und seit ~0900 Uhr heute morgen schneit es ohne Ende und was für fette Flocken.
Wer also in der Südpfalz unterwegs ist: VORSICHT.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

ist aber warm bei Euch..hier hats -6°


----------



## Digicat (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

-7°C, der Schneefall hat aufgehört der Sturm ist geblieben ....

Am Teich liegen ca. 20cm Schnee .... der Rest ist weg geweht .....

Die Aussichten auf "Weiße" Weihnachten steigen, wenn ich den Wetterbericht für diese Woche betrachte


----------



## Koiwahn (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*


Bei uns -3,9° leicht bewölkt und Schneereste. Auf weiße Weihnachten hoffen wir auch,na mal sehen was passiert, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.:beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hier hat es eben eine Stunde heftig geschneit, aber nun ist der Spuk schon wieder vorbei. Gegen Schnee habe ich nichts, wohl aber gegen -15° Kälte :beten

Edit: Wetter vergessen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Ar...kalt, bei uns sollens am Do. auch -9°C werden, das geht ja noch so - aber alles unter -12 °C fin ich nicht so toll. Der arme Ron ... sitzt warscheinlich bei solchen Temps draußen und gennießt die Wärme - wie kalts da wohl jetzt sein mag ?


----------



## Ulli (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns war es heute trocken und es hat sogar die Sonne gescheint, ein richtig schöner Wintertag - aber ohne Schnee. Letzte Woche schon alles weggetaut....
Mal sehen, was noch kommt, diese Woche bin ich noch richtig viel mit dem Auto unterwegs, aber nächste Woche darf es gerne und viiieeeel schneien!

 Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Redlisch (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben z.Z. -3,7 °C, heute morgen waren es -7°C.

Gegen 19.00 Uhr fing es an heftigst zu schneien, nach 5 Minuten schneeschieben sah man aus wie ein Schneemann 

Das ist der Neuschnee von 45 Minuten, vorher war alles weggetaut.

   

Axel


----------



## koifischfan (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@koi-uwe
Ganz schön frisch dein Wasser, arme Fischlis. :beten
Unternimmst du Maßnahmen dagegen?

Aktuell habe ich 4,3 Grad in 0,80m und 5,5 Grad in 1,70 m.


----------



## karsten. (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Mahlzeit

prima Aussichten !
heute Nacht -10°C
aufkommender Wind 
und
erneute Schneefälle 

die Wölfe ziehen durch die Dörfer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@koifischfan

Ich stelle mal die Messung massiv in Frage  Sobald Eis auf dem Teich ist, fällt die Temperatur im Tiefen. Kann ja nicht sein. Ich denke das kalte Eis hat Einfluss auf die Messung


----------



## jochen (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi,

-7°C.
wir versinken im Schnee...:smoki

für morgen fällt schon mal landkreisweit die Schule aus,
den Kid`s freut es gewaltig...

fröstelnde Grüsse,
Jochen.


----------



## mitch (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo jochen,

bei uns in kulmbach (so ca. 20 km von jochen) kommt noch nix runter, nur starker wind, der sich anfühlt - war gerade mit dem wuff unterwegs


----------



## Mercedesfreund (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

..10cm seit halb4°°..ich mag Petra nicht


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

3x heute Schnee geschippt, zuletzt um 18.30 Uhr.
Petra kann jetzt gern weiterziehen und andere Menschen beglücken!


----------



## jochen (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hi Mitch



mitch schrieb:


> bei uns in kulmbach (so ca. 20 km von jochen) kommt noch nix runter



tja mitch,
du wohnst ja auch hinter den grossen Berg...

bei uns werden nur noch die Fahrbahnen einigermassen vom Räumdienst freigehalten,
die Gehwege gibt es seit Mittag nicht mehr,,,

Winter im oberen Frankenwald kann so schön sein...

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## newbee (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Petra iss nun auch bei uns angekommen:evil seit ner Stunde schneit es wie verrückt


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo,
bei uns ist momentan kein Schnee in Sicht aber schon -13°C momentan.
Wird wieder eine kalte Nacht.
LG Markus


----------



## koi.sl2006 (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Hans, wenn Petra bei dir ist müsste es ja langsam hier bei uns aufhören.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Digicat (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Guten morgen

Hier bei uns im südlichen Niederösterreich hat es seit vorgestern Nacht aufgehört zu schneien.
Der Sturm hat sich gelegt.

Im Moment hat es -12,6°C und die Sonne ist am aufgehen .....


----------



## VolkerN (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Besigheim:

2 Grad  und 15 cm Neuschnee.

...keine windigen Winde mehr und wenns dann irgendwann mal aufhoert zu schneien ists perfekte Winterstimmung  

1

nachdem ich 1,5 Stunden Schnee geschippt hab muss ich mich korrigieren ...in der Zeit sind nochmal 2 cm dazugekommen


----------



## Petra (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo

Seid Gestern ist es bei uns ununterbrochen nur am Schneien wir wissen bald nicht mehr wohin mit den ganzen Schnee.
Dann kommt noch dazu das alle mich verfluchen  weil ich Petra das Tief noch mehr Schnee bringe. Aber was kann ich dafür das ich so heiße.


Wünsche allen noch einen Schönen Schneetag


----------



## Dilmun (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@ Petra   rh

Is ja schon fast durch. Das nächste Tief heißt sicher anders.....


----------



## koifischfan (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nichts ist durch. Das Ding hängt schon über zwei Stunden hier rum und bewegt sich kaum. 

Erst dananch gehe ich 1


----------



## Dilmun (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Sorry!

Aber im südlichen Österreich bin ich offenbar nicht so gut informiert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

@koifischfan

Petra schaut sich halt Berlin an, gibt ja auch ne Menge zu sehen 

Hier ist das Tief schon lange durch und nun kommt wieder der Frost 

[OT]
Also ich finde seit dem der Kachelmann das Wetter nicht mehr macht, ist es für und Teichfreunde schlechter geworden :smoki

[/OT]


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*





Petra schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch dazu das alle mich verfluchen  weil ich Petra das Tief noch mehr Schnee bringe. Aber was kann ich dafür das ich so heiße.




rh ich verfluch dich gar nicht, du hast uns doch ne wunterschöne winterstimmung mitgebracht! 




koifischfan schrieb:


> Nichts ist durch. Das Ding hängt schon über zwei Stunden hier rum und bewegt sich kaum.
> 
> Erst dananch gehe ich 1




so schlimm war es doch gar nicht, 
gestern hat es doch nur noch so fein fisselig geschneit, das waren ja gerade mal 10 cm über den ganzen tag verteilt. 

dafür war dann der tag heute umso schöner 

     

mit -8° ist es zwar schon "recht frisch" und für die nacht sind -20° angekündigt :shock, aber wenn ein tag sich so schön verabschiedet, kann man ihm ja nicht böse sein.


----------



## VolkerN (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Bei uns waren es heute -6 Grad und groesstenteils Sonnenschein. Genau das richtige Wetter um nach der ganzen Schipperei auch mal den Schnee zu geniessen. 


Jetzt kann Weihnachten kommen...


----------



## koifischfan (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Endlich wieder Frischschnee.   Der Andere war schon so schmudelig.

Draußen -8 Grad. Teich 0,8m-> 3,7 und 1,8cm-> 4,7 Grad.


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Aktuell haben wir +9,7°C ...
 

bei strahlend blauen Himmel
 

Im Tal liegt eine Nebeldecke
 

und am Teich liegt noch immer sehr viel Schnee
 

Wird ein sehr schöner "Frühlingstag" .....


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Du hast`s gut Helmut!
Hier ist der Himmel wie fast die ganze Zeit schon grau-trüb.
Für morgen ist neuer Schnee vorhergesagt...der alte Schnee taut langsam weg, die Straßen sind aber zumindest frei, hoffentlich bleibt das auch so (heute Mittag Spätschicht).


----------



## Inken (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin!

Schon krass, wie gewaltig die Wetterunterschiede sind!

An der Küste herrscht noch tiefer Winter, Eismeer eben!  
Gestern Abend fiel Eisregen, als ich nach Hause kam, heute Nacht dann wieder Schnee.
Aktuell sieht es bei uns so aus bei -2°:

   
Das linke Bild zeigt den Teich.. 

@Uwe: Ich bin froh, dass Hektor nicht umgezogen ist.. Könnte ja keine Nacht ruhig schlafen! 

Derzeit ist Schneepause, heute Nachmittag soll Nachschub kommen..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Na toll Inken  Dafür schlafe ich sehr schlecht 

Seit gestern Mittag haben wir Eisregen hier bei uns, wenn es geht sollte man das Haus nicht verlassen. Das Wettertief hat sich wohl hier eingenistet (verstehe ich, ist ja auch sehr schön hier).

Meine Reiherabwehrschnüre hängen bald auf Kniehöhe, noch ein paar Tropfen mehr und Seilspringen ist kein Problem mehr.

 

Die Nacht soll endlich mal wieder Schnee kommen, mir wurde auch schon Langweilig und der Schneeschieber rostet seit gestern vor sich hin.

Meine Koi habe ich seit über einer Woche nicht mehr gesehen, dass Auto ist Komplett mit einer Eisschicht überzogen, man kann nicht mehr mit den Hunden raus, aber dennoch:

:weihn1​


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus

Uiiii .... schaut garnet gut aus   

Hier bei uns taut es gewaltig ... jetzt noch +11,7°C und leichter Wind beschleunigt es auch noch .... 

Wenn es so weiter geht ist der Schnee morgen weg .....


----------



## Dodi (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Nabend!

HH, den ganzen Tag leichter Schneefall, insgesamt ca. 10 cm Neuschnee.
Temperaturen um 0°, ganz leichtes Tauwetter tags.

@ Uwe:
Eisregen, ui, gar ned schön!

@ Helmut:
Boah, so warm bei Euch? Das grenzt ja echt an Frühlings-Temps.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin Moin,
hier mal paar Auzüge aus unserer aktuellen Wetterlage.

_Die Warnung der Verkehrsmanagementzentrale (VMZ) in Hannover las sich in der Nacht dramatisch: "In Niedersachsen ist der Verkehr witterungsbedingt teilweise zum Erliegen gekommen", hieß es um kurz nach 22 Uhr_

_Ein Autofahrer, der von Hannover nach Wolfsburg unterwegs war, meldete gegen 21 Uhr: "Geschlossene Eisdecke auf der A2." Er komme seit zwei Stunden nur mit zehn Stundenkilometern voran_

_Am Morgen kündigte die VMZ an, dass auf allen niedersächsischen Autobahnen nur noch die rechte Fahrspur geräumt und gestreut werde. Die linken Fahrstreifen seien teilweise nicht mehr passierbar. Auf Bundes- und Landstraßen werde nur noch geräumt, nicht mehr gestreut_

Quelle

Die Verkehrsnachrichten im Radio dauern gefühlt so lange wie Top 100 der Musikcharts 

 
Gestern Abend waren es schon mal 36 Meldungen

Wie vorher gesagt hat es angefangen zu heftig schneiden, die Temperaturen sollen morgen die -15° Marke knacken.

Aber dafür haben alle hier weiße Weihnachten 
Also irgendwie stimmt hier doch was nicht, oder?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber dafür haben alle hier weiße Weihnachten
> Also irgendwie stimmt hier doch was nicht, oder?



Wohl war, die weisse Weihnacht haben wir dieses Jahr in unserer Gegend zwar auch - aber trotzdem stimmt tatsächlich etwas nicht.

Weisse Weihnachten in einer Weinbaugegend - Schnee seit Anfang Dezember  völlig ungewöhnlich und leider eine wirklich völlig verzichtbare Erfahrung

Wegen des Wetters wir ja eigentlich aus Koi-Uwes Heimat ausgewandert - aus der wir ursprünglich auch kommen - und nun das


----------



## cpt.nemo (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Seit um 10 schneit es nur noch. Und dabei war schon alles fast weg.
Zum Glück muss ich heute nur noch noch bis ins Nachbarhaus. Ich denke, das werd ich schaffen.


----------



## herten04 (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.

Nach einer Höhe von 42 cm hat der Schneefall ein Ende gefunden.

Medium 13818 anzeigen
Die __ Tannen und Lebensbäume haben es nicht so gut vertragen und Schneebruch ist an den Bäumen aufgetreten.

Medium 13819 anzeigen


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Helmut

Schön von Dir wieder was zu lesen 

WoW .... da habt Ihr jetzt ja mehr als wir bisher hatten .....

Ist schon ein verrückter Winter ......

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Joachim (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Moin! ;D

Ich bin zu tiefst beleidigt! 

Musste mich grad durch mehrere Schneewehen ins Haus kämpfen und gleich in Arbeitskluft selbige beginnen zu räumen.  Und wenn ich sehe was vor unserem Hoftor und vor den Garagen sich an Schnee aufgetürmt hat, dann kann ich über den Wall vom Schneepflug auch nur noch müde lächeln. :evil

Eigentlich woll(t)en wir zu meinen Eltern zu Mittag - aber ich glaub das ist ersatzlos gestrichen.


----------



## mitch (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

hallo,

mal so zum vergleich 


24.12.2010 09:58
  

25.12.2010 11:09
 

naja - dem hundchen gefällt es


----------



## Annett (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo.

   
Ein Bild vor unseren Garagen, links sieht man die blaue Papiertonne... (wir haben dann nur die Garage vom Bus freigeräumt) und eine vorm Hoftor. Für die zweite Garage und den Hof werden wir wohl einen Trecker benötigen...
Wir sind nachher zum Weihnachtsessen in 5 km Entfernung eingeladen. 

Zu unserem Schneegestöber ist mir heute der Inhalt einer vorweihnachtlichen E-Mail wieder eingefallen, welche ich Euch, sofern noch unbekannt, nicht vorenthalten wollte. 



> *Winterwunderland Erzgebirge*
> 
> Carlos ist von Mallorca ins Erzgebirge gezogen. Regelmäßig schreibt er an seine Freunde eine Karte:
> 
> ...



Auf den angehängten Bildern vom Erzgebirge sah es noch schlimmer aus, als bei uns und die Bilder von Elfriedes Schneehorror vom letzten Jahr habe ich auch noch im Kopf. 
Trotzdem: *Es reicht!!*


----------



## Kuton (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo zusammen,

Ist das eigentlich der längste Thread des Forums ? 

Meldung aus dem Rheintal bei Karlsruhe:
Gestern morgen war der Schnee fast weg (ca 10cm zuvor), dann fing es an zu schnein.
Jetzt haben wir geschätzte 30-40cm.

Ich glaub ich leg jetzt "Hits der 80er" auf, da hatten wir auch mal richtig Schnee 

Das schöne: 
Ich komm durch, wenn die meisten anderen hier mit dem Frontspoiler Schneepflug spielen müssen (Hier ist eingeschränkter Winterdienst, also teilweise nix geräumt).
Eigentlich hab ich den SUV auch wegen der tollen Zuladung für den Teichbau gekauft, aber nun hab ich durchgehend Allrad an, und immer das Abschlepp bzw. Rausziehseil dabei 

 
Und dazu steh ich noch in der Garage, wie man sieht.

Das negative:
Am kleinen Gartenteich meines Vaters (10km entfernt) haben wohl Kinder auf dem Eis gespielt (ja ist eingezäunt). Fußspuren sind sichtbar, Im Eis war ein Loch und der Teich hat fast alles Wasser verloren. Wohl mit einem Stock die Folie zerstört.
Arme Fische.
Zum Glück habe ich noch genug EPDM Folie übrig und Goldfische sowie __ Moderlieschen könnt ich verkaufen.
Bisher haben immer alle überlebt, bei komplett zugefrorenen Teichen, aber durch das Tauen zuvor habe ich keine Eisschicht auf der Schnee liegt, sondern eine seltsame Art Eismatsch auf den Oberflächen. Ob sich da die 4°C unten halten können, wird man sehn.

 



Die Sonne versucht hier durchzukommen, das gäbe dann ein paar nicht so graue Bilder.

Insofern frohe Weihnachten euch allen und viel Glück auf den Straßen und mit den Teichen.

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Ralf

Na bumm .... so viel Schnee ..... 

Das bei deinem Vater finde ich arg ..... kann da jeder aufs Grundstück  ..... gut das nicht mehr passiert ist ... nicht auszudenken, wenn da ein Kind eingebrochen wäre 

Ist aber trotzdem sehr ärgerlich .....

Dir auch noch Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Kuton (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Hallo Helmut,

Der Teich ist in einer Kleingartenanlage die Hoch umzäunt ist.
Waren also Kinder aus einem anderen Garten.

Die Parzelle meines Vaters hat auch noch mal 60cm Zaun.
Also eher keine Kleinkinder.

Und der Teich ist nur 50cm tief.

War also eher etwas Übermut und Jungenstreich. Hätte nasse Beine gegeben.


Diesen Text hatte ich btw schon vor 45min fast fertig, aber gerade war auf der Straße vor meinem Fenster die Nichte meiner Tante steckengeblieben.
Etwas komplizierte Patchwork Verwandschaft, meine Tante ist 10 Jahre Jünger als ich <g>

Etwas verwundert war ich, so tief war es eigentlich nicht.
Bis ich den Grund gefunden hab, hinten rechts war der Reifen fast platt.
An die Tankstelle (300m von hier) hab ich sie dann eskortiert und ordentlich aufgepumpt.

Da musste ich aber erst mal  Jemandem helfen, der nicht mehr vom "Aufpumpplatz" kam.

Ich glaub ich bau mir Gummipolster an die Stoßstange und schieb alle an, dann muss ich nicht immer aussteigen in die Kälte 

Kia Sorento, das Schneemobil 


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

Servus Ralf

Ist ja dann ein Hausfriedensbruch :beten

Hilft zwar den Fischen im Teich deines Vaters nicht ... aber die Übeltäter werden sich ja eruiren lassen und der Schaden an den Fischen und am Teich wird beglichen ...

Dein Auto und deine Hilfsbereitschaft ist ja ein Seegen für alle hängengebliebenen 

Kannst ja bald einen Notdienst aufmachen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen unserer User (2010)*

 

 "wetter"?  ich glaube wir haben momentan gar kein wetter, dazu ist es viel zu kalt! 
letzte nacht -* 22°* :shock, momentan sind wir bei -12° und wärmer wird es heute wohl auch nicht mehr werden. 
gut, dass soviel schnee liegt, das ist nen guter kälteschutz für den garten!


----------

